# Show Your Skill/Talent/Hobby Off! - BBW Only Please



## MizzSnakeBite

I thought it would be a good to start a thread to boost ourselves up by showing what we're proud of doing, a talent, a hobby, skill, anything!


Do you make jewelry? Take a pic and show it off!

Are you working on a home improvement project? Show us the beginning, middle and end!

Do you have some sort of hobby such as sewing, knitting, woodwork, painting, crafting of any kind, gardening, etc? Show off your project!

Did you finish a work project you're proud about? Tell us about it!
​

Rules:
(1) For the women only (non SS/BBW can participate).
(2) Don't be shy or humble! 
(3) If someone compliments you, please say thank you! :bow:


----------



## Tania

I have a crap-ton of artsy hobbies. I enjoy making ribbon flowers with wired ribbon, needle/thread, and buckram. I'm in the middle of making some ribbon-rose hairclips...will post soonish. Also in the middle of some sewing projects (Regency day gown, ball gown, spencer, and new stays...all of my old early-19th century stuff is still WAY too small for me, so it was time to make new). Will post those whenever I happen to finish them.

I've already posted some of my drawings and graphics to the art thread In the lounge.  But because you are a boid lady, I'll repost this.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> I have a crap-ton of artsy hobbies. I enjoy making ribbon flowers with wired ribbon, needle/thread, and buckram. I'm in the middle of making some ribbon-rose hairclips...will post soonish. Also in the middle of some sewing projects (Regency day gown, ball gown, spencer, and new stays...all of my old early-19th century stuff is still WAY too small for me, so it was time to make new). Will post those whenever I happen to finish them.
> 
> I've already posted some of my drawings and graphics to the art thread In the lounge.  But because you are a boid lady, I'll repost this.



I LOVE.............do you see parrot drawings in your future...........I do......<waving my hands over my crystal ball>


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

Great Thread MizzSnakeBite,

My hobbies aren't as visual (and are possibly a bit nutty).

I play the piano and write music, have since I was a kid and still play every day and I also love to sing jazz (I swear when I was younger I would have totally followed a creative path except for the fact that I felt I didn't *look right* then).

My other nutty hobby is that I am an astrologer, have studied the art and philosophy of the planets turning for about the last 10 years. I find it fascinating.


----------



## steely

Tania said:


> I have a crap-ton of artsy hobbies. I enjoy making ribbon flowers with wired ribbon, needle/thread, and buckram. I'm in the middle of making some ribbon-rose hairclips...will post soonish. Also in the middle of some sewing projects (Regency day gown, ball gown, spencer, and new stays...all of my old early-19th century stuff is still WAY too small for me, so it was time to make new). Will post those whenever I happen to finish them.
> 
> I've already posted some of my drawings and graphics to the art thread In the lounge.  But because you are a boid lady, I'll repost this.



That's beautiful, Tania.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tania said:


> I have a crap-ton of artsy hobbies. I enjoy making ribbon flowers with wired ribbon, needle/thread, and buckram. I'm in the middle of making some ribbon-rose hairclips...will post soonish. Also in the middle of some sewing projects (Regency day gown, ball gown, spencer, and new stays...all of my old early-19th century stuff is still WAY too small for me, so it was time to make new). Will post those whenever I happen to finish them.
> 
> I've already posted some of my drawings and graphics to the art thread In the lounge.  But because you are a boid lady, I'll repost this.



Tania, I love your drawing! 
What a clever idea for a thread Devi


----------



## Tau

Tania said:


> I have a crap-ton of artsy hobbies. I enjoy making ribbon flowers with wired ribbon, needle/thread, and buckram. I'm in the middle of making some ribbon-rose hairclips...will post soonish. Also in the middle of some sewing projects (Regency day gown, ball gown, spencer, and new stays...all of my old early-19th century stuff is still WAY too small for me, so it was time to make new). Will post those whenever I happen to finish them.
> 
> I've already posted some of my drawings and graphics to the art thread In the lounge.  But because you are a boid lady, I'll repost this.



So,so lovely Tania!! I wish I could sew from the bottom of my heart - am taking lessons in the next month because I don't think sewing is a skill a fat girl should be without.

My hobby's - and also my job - writing and photography. Below two fave shots from two shoots last year. Sorry bout the watermark 

View attachment small du.jpg


View attachment small t.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Tau said:


> So,so lovely Tania!! I wish I could sew from the bottom of my heart - am taking lessons in the next month because I don't think sewing is a skill a fat girl should be without.
> 
> My hobby's - and also my job - writing and photography. Below two fave shots from two shoots last year. Sorry bout the watermark



Oh Tau, they are fantastic!! The last one is my favourite, the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Great Thread MizzSnakeBite,
> 
> My hobbies aren't as visual (and are possibly a bit nutty).
> 
> I play the piano and write music, have since I was a kid and still play every day and I also love to sing jazz (I swear when I was younger I would have totally followed a creative path except for the fact that I felt I didn't *look right* then).
> 
> My other nutty hobby is that I am an astrologer, have studied the art and philosophy of the planets turning for about the last 10 years. I find it fascinating.



I don't think it is nutty at all. You sound like a really grounded person Anyone who can play more than Mary Had a Little Lamb on the piano gets my respect, lol.

Astrology is so interesting. I also like the Tarot and Palm Reading. I am missing a line, a major line on my right hand and find it very interesting


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

thankyou BeautifulPD for your kind words!

Yes, I like tarot as well (although can only read for other people, never myself). I wish I could understand palm reading. I find most of the esoteric arts pretty interesting to explore


----------



## steely

I can show you some of the projects I made with Harold. Not from start to finish, I wasn't that smart. I nevr took pictures all the way through. I always like the finished project. The first is a hope chest. The second is a dresser I sanded and repainted, it turned out well. The third is one of my adirondack chairs. I really love this stuff.


----------



## steely

Tau- Those pics are just gorgeous. 

aussiewoman- I agree, I am in awe of anyone who can play the piano, not to mention write music. What a gift to have.


----------



## Tau

steely said:


> I can show you some of the projects I made with Harold. Not from start to finish, I wasn't that smart. I nevr took pictures all the way through. I always like the finished project. The first is a hope chest. The second is a dresser I sanded and repainted, it turned out well. The third is one of my adirondack chairs. I really love this stuff.




OMG Steely!!! Those are so beautiful!!!

And to you and littlefairywren - thank you


----------



## Jes

Steely, what a lovely, comfortable, warm and inviting house yours is!


----------



## Tania

*hugs* and thank you, Devi, Amy, Kimberly, and Tau. :*

Tau, I have perused your photoblog and love your work. The images from the outdoor shoot of the models in the whimsical makeup are stunning!

Amy, what beautiful furniture! 

Devi, I will do a colored pencil drawing of one of your babies, if you like.  It may take me a bit of time to finish, but I will do that for you.


----------



## steely

Tau said:


> OMG Steely!!! Those are so beautiful!!!
> 
> And to you and littlefairywren - thank you





Jes said:


> Steely, what a lovely, comfortable, warm and inviting house yours is!





Tania said:


> *hugs* and thank you, Devi, Amy, Kimberly, and Tau. :*
> 
> Tau, I have perused your photoblog and love your work. The images from the outdoor shoot of the models in the whimsical makeup are stunning!
> 
> Amy, what beautiful furniture!
> 
> Devi, I will do a colored pencil drawing of one of your babies, if you like.  It may take me a bit of time to finish, but I will do that for you.



Thank you all, I love the pieces we made together. I like to think of my home as comfortable and inviting. What a lovely compliment. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> I can show you some of the projects I made with Harold. Not from start to finish, I wasn't that smart. I nevr took pictures all the way through. I always like the finished project. The first is a hope chest. The second is a dresser I sanded and repainted, it turned out well. The third is one of my adirondack chairs. I really love this stuff.



I LOVE your projects steely...particularly the adirondak chair. I have always wanted one, they just look so comfy. And that colour blue is my fav!


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> I LOVE your projects steely...particularly the adirondak chair. I have always wanted one, they just look so comfy. And that colour blue is my fav!



Thank you! You can tell I love carolina blue. The dresser is the same color. I love blues of any shade. I have two of them, I need about 4 more. I'd like to put some down by the creek. Leave them to weather to a natural grey. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> Thank you! You can tell I love carolina blue. The dresser is the same color. I love blues of any shade. I have two of them, I need about 4 more. I'd like to put some down by the creek. Leave them to weather to a natural grey. :happy:



Yes, that sounds just like the image in my head...down by the water, on a soft afternoon with a comfy pillow behind my back and a book in my lap


----------



## steely

That is just perfect, lfw. My creek is just on the other side of the fence. Harold and I built the fence, too. We were just so handy together. We planted the azaleas around the tree. I wish he could have spent his last years here, where we worked so hard together.


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> That is just perfect, lfw. My creek is just on the other side of the fence. Harold and I built the fence, too. We were just so handy together. We planted the azaleas around the tree. I wish he could have spent his last years here, where we worked so hard together.



Oh, thank you for posting that pic Amy....it is so peaceful looking. The work that you and Harold put in to that fence and garden shows. What a perfect spot you have there


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, thank you for posting that pic Amy....it is so peaceful looking. The work that you and Harold put in to that fence and garden shows. What a perfect spot you have there



You are welcome. It is very peaceful here, I am happy here and I was with Harold. We both liked the quiet of the country and I always will. I'm a country girl at heart, feet in the grass, hands in the dirt. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Great Thread MizzSnakeBite,
> 
> My hobbies aren't as visual (and are possibly a bit nutty).
> 
> I play the piano and write music, have since I was a kid and still play every day and I also love to sing jazz (I swear when I was younger I would have totally followed a creative path except for the fact that I felt I didn't *look right* then).
> 
> My other nutty hobby is that I am an astrologer, have studied the art and philosophy of the planets turning for about the last 10 years. I find it fascinating.



Thank you! 

I wish I could play the piano! I used to play the cello; very relaxing.

I don't think being an astrologer's nutty at all! I've often wanted to go to one, but was/am afraid of what I might find out!! lol



littlefairywren said:


> Tania, I love your drawing!
> What a clever idea for a thread Devi



Thank you my dear:happy:.

P.S. You're mine, not FLW's   



Tau said:


> S
> 
> My hobby's - and also my job - writing and photography. Below two fave shots from two shoots last year. Sorry bout the watermark



Gorgeous!! Beautiful coloration!




steely said:


> I can show you some of the projects I made with Harold. Not from start to finish, I wasn't that smart. I nevr took pictures all the way through. I always like the finished project. The first is a hope chest. The second is a dresser I sanded and repainted, it turned out well. The third is one of my adirondack chairs. I really love this stuff.



Those are all just beautiful! I particularly love the hope chest and the Adirondack chair! That blue is so pretty.



Tania said:


> Devi, I will do a colored pencil drawing of one of your babies, if you like.  It may take me a bit of time to finish, but I will do that for you.



<Squeal of delight!!!> Oh I wuv you!!! I'd still wuv you if you didn't do it though:happy:.



steely said:


> That is just perfect, lfw. My creek is just on the other side of the fence. Harold and I built the fence, too. We were just so handy together. We planted the azaleas around the tree. I wish he could have spent his last years here, where we worked so hard together.



You have such beautiful land! I just love your fence!! Your landscaping is to die for......it must be stunning when everything is in bloom!


----------



## Frankie

steely said:


> That is just perfect, lfw. My creek is just on the other side of the fence. Harold and I built the fence, too. We were just so handy together. We planted the azaleas around the tree. I wish he could have spent his last years here, where we worked so hard together.



You live here? I'm moving in with you! To hell with you, Manhattan! You and Harold created a very beautiful yard. I love it.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Thank you my dear:happy:.
> 
> *P.S. You're mine, not FLW's   *



LOL, there is a LOT of me to go around you know...and lots of cuddles too :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, there is a LOT of me to go around you know...and lots of cuddles too :happy: :kiss2:



I don't share well   :blush:  :blush:


----------



## Twilley

I actually draw and whatnot every now and again...

here's my lame-o dA page:

http://solomonfaust.deviantart.com/


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Twilley said:


> I actually draw and whatnot every now and again...
> 
> here's my lame-o dA page:
> 
> http://solomonfaust.deviantart.com/



Very nice, but this is just for Dims women to participate in. Maybe in the FA board there is something like this?
Mizz


----------



## Twilley

Oh derp...I feel dumb. I should have read the first post! My bad!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Twilley said:


> Oh derp...I feel dumb. I should have read the first post! My bad!



That's ok! Don't feel dumb!!


----------



## rainyday

I am loving seeing everyone's creations and your beautiful home, Steely. Great thread, Mizz.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rainyday said:


> Great thread, Mizz.



Thank you


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Those are all just beautiful! I particularly love the hope chest and the Adirondack chair! That blue is so pretty.
> 
> You have such beautiful land! I just love your fence!! Your landscaping is to die for......it must be stunning when everything is in bloom!



Thank you! I don't think I have any when it's in full bloom. I need to check.



Frankie said:


> You live here? I'm moving in with you! To hell with you, Manhattan! You and Harold created a very beautiful yard. I love it.



LOL, Talk about culture shock! Thank you, you are welcome anytime. :happy:


----------



## steely

rainyday said:


> I am loving seeing everyone's creations and your beautiful home, Steely. Great thread, Mizz.



Thanks, rainy


----------



## steely

This is a picture of the deck we built, of course attached to the house. We landscaped the front. This place was pitiful when we bought it. We worked hard in the first couple of years to get it in shape. I really enjoyed it. 
It's strange little squashed picture but you get it, LOL.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> This is a picture of the deck we built, of course attached to the house. We landscaped the front. This place was pitiful when we bought it. We worked hard in the first couple of years to get it in shape. I really enjoyed it.
> It's strange little squashed picture but you get it, LOL.



Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> This is a picture of the deck we built, of course attached to the house. We landscaped the front. This place was pitiful when we bought it. We worked hard in the first couple of years to get it in shape. I really enjoyed it.
> It's strange little squashed picture but you get it, LOL.



What a lovely pic Amy. I can just see you on that deck too


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty!!!!!!! :bow:





littlefairywren said:


> What a lovely pic Amy. I can just see you on that deck too



Thanks, you two! I stay in the screened in part most. It is the south, we have bugs that will eat you whole.
I'm going to hang my porch swing in the screened in part today. I haven't hung it here but I am feeling ready for spring.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

One of my many interests and hobbies is making bird toys (of course lol). I make them for charity, I make them for my guys and gal, for friends, and I've sold some. I've done an Esty shop to sell some, but haven't had the energy or time to make some stock for it (here's what the shop looks like anyway: http://www.etsy.com/shop/YouCrazyBird ). 

Here are some toys I've made:

You might not be able to tell on this one, but the base is a hard plastic horse head that's used to hold embroidery floss. I call it "My Pretty Pony." There are literally thousands of beads for its "mane." 
View attachment My Pretty Pony.jpg


View attachment Conure Duckie Wood Toy 2-1-08resz.jpg


View attachment PTA (Parrot Edu) Lg Cockatoo Wooden Wreath 2-1-08resz.jpg


View attachment Thales' Triangle Teaser (back view) 2-25-08resz.jpg


View attachment PTA Holiday Project (Emma's Snowman) 12-18-07resz.jpg


----------



## steely

Those are so cool! It makes me want to get a bird, just so I can give it those cool toys! I love them!


----------



## littlefairywren

Devi, the toys are great!!! I really LOVE the third one....if I was a bird, that's the one I would chew on


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have others..but this is my first one.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

And here are some more.....

View attachment Grey Preening Wiffle resz.jpg


View attachment PTA (Duckie Shredder for B.P.)9-07resz.jpg


View attachment X-mas Swap (Bob's Crunch and Munch Candy Cane) 12-11-07resz.jpg

Mrs. Coco Nutty:
View attachment Mrs. Coco Nutty 2 3-30-08resz.jpg


View attachment Close up of face resz.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> Those are so cool! It makes me want to get a bird, just so I can give it those cool toys! I love them!






littlefairywren said:


> Devi, the toys are great!!! I really LOVE the third one....if I was a bird, that's the one I would chew on



Thanks Steely and LFW  



MisticalMisty said:


> I have others..but this is my first one.



Gorgeous Misty!


----------



## Cat

It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!


The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples: 































I also did a random crafty thing for a friend of mine...Xmas stockings:


----------



## Cat

MisticalMisty said:


> I have others..but this is my first one.



Misty,
Way back when...my mom and I used to do the pretty sequin and pin decorations. My thumbs would be aching after pushing in all of the pins. I swear they used to make the foam out of concrete!! 

The one you've shown is lovely. Post more!


----------



## katorade

Cat said:


>



LOVE THIS! Are those Amy Butler fabrics I see?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!
> 
> 
> The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples:



They're all so gorgeous!!!!

Of course, I partial to the cardinal paper cutting


----------



## Cat

katorade said:


> LOVE THIS! Are those Amy Butler fabrics I see?


Thanks! Yes, Amy Butler. I loooove her fabrics.


----------



## Cat

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're all so gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Of course, I partial to the cardinal paper cutting



Thanks, MizzSnakeBite!
Thanks for starting the thread, too.


----------



## Inhibited

steely said:


> This is a picture of the deck we built, of course attached to the house. We landscaped the front. This place was pitiful when we bought it. We worked hard in the first couple of years to get it in shape. I really enjoyed it.
> It's strange little squashed picture but you get it, LOL.



Wow thats how i picture my dream house at the beach....


----------



## Inhibited

Cat said:


> It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!
> 
> 
> The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these, they would go so well in my dream beach house....
> So you know i like the 3rd one too but it got left out of the quote...


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> I have others..but this is my first one.



Beautiful, Misty


----------



## steely

Cat said:


> It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!
> 
> 
> The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a random crafty thing for a friend of mine...Xmas stockings:



Wow! You are incredibly talented, everything you do is beautiful.


----------



## steely

Inhibited said:


> Wow thats how i picture my dream house at the beach....



Me, too! But it's at the foot of the mountains instead, it's all good. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!
> 
> 
> The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a random crafty thing for a friend of mine...Xmas stockings:



Cat, I love your work. The cardinals are my favourite of the paper cutting and the quilts are excellent!!



MisticalMisty said:


> I have others..but this is my first one.



This is beautiful Misty....please put up some more


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the compliments, Inhibited, Steely and LittleFairyWren!


----------



## Jes

I LOVE the cardinals! They're the state bird of Illinois (right?) and I don't see them much anymore now that I live in Philly. My parents have a pair (they go everywhere together, the male and female) that visit our back porch and I love seeing them all year long.

This is a necklace I recently finished. It's brecciated jasper (pendant) strung together with tiger's eye (smaller rounds) and mahogany obsidian (larger rounds) in sterling silver. The pendant is unbelievably awesome in its color striations, but this shot only shows it from the side.

(photo credit: not me!)

well crap. photo too big. and, I don't feel like typing this out again ever, so, uh...just picture it in your mind. *sad trombone*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


> Thanks, MizzSnakeBite!
> Thanks for starting the thread, too.



Thank you!  I love seeing everything we've all worked on!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jes said:


> I LOVE the cardinals! They're the state bird of Illinois (right?) and I don't see them much anymore now that I live in Philly. My parents have a pair (they go everywhere together, the male and female) that visit our back porch and I love seeing them all year long.
> 
> This is a necklace I recently finished. It's brecciated jasper (pendant) strung together with tiger's eye (smaller rounds) and mahogany obsidian (larger rounds) in sterling silver. The pendant is unbelievably awesome in its color striations, but this shot only shows it from the side.
> 
> (photo credit: not me!)
> 
> well crap. photo too big. and, I don't feel like typing this out again ever, so, uh...just picture it in your mind. *sad trombone*



ah yes, it's just divine! ROFL

Really, it sounds beautiful


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I just wanted to reiterate that you can post anything you've done; big or small! If you don't have room for a garden, but have a plant you've bought, and are watching it grow and bloom, post it! I love to see plants (I was a horticulture major in college)! Don't feel like what you have to contribute 'isn't enough'. So don't hold back on us!!! We're nosy and want to see what you've been up too!


----------



## steely

Ooo, Ooo, I forgot this, how I could forget this I have no idea. I guess because I didn't get to EAT them. :doh:
Feast your eyes on the loveliness of cake decorating class. I am a renaissance woman, LOL! I can grout tile and bake a lovely decorated cake!

The Rainbow cake was first, the Clown cake second and the Flower cake third. I had never decorated a cake in my life. I didn't master the rose until later but I did get it, finally.


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> Ooo, Ooo, I forgot this, how I could forget this I have no idea. I guess because I didn't get to EAT them. :doh:
> Feast your eyes on the loveliness of cake decorating class. I am a renaissance woman, LOL! I can grout tile and bake a lovely decorated cake!
> 
> The Rainbow cake was first, the Clown cake second and the Flower cake third. I had never decorated a cake in my life. I didn't master the rose until later but I did get it, finally.



Oh my gosh, the clown cake is sooooo sweet. The little guy on the side of the cake, looks like he is about to hop off. That made me go awwwww :happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS

I know this is really really stupid to list as a talent or hobby but whatevs.

As i posted about, last year I worked at a bar and restaurant and discovered I'm really good at mixing drinks and inventing new ones. The same way some people are good at cooking or baking and like trying new recipes, I really like doing that with liquor and mixers. I invented some cool shooters, and some twists on classic margaritas that were really good. I also used to love looking up really classic old drink recipes like sidecars or Gin Blossoms or Pink Ladies that nobody orders anymore and making them at work. Every now and then I could talk a customer into ordering something they'd never tried before and I loved getting to make and offer them new things they'd either never heard of or never tried. I used to get so geeked up when somebody would discover a new favorite and say they couldn't wait to order it again.

Also serving drinks properly is kind of (kind of) like plating food. The presentation is a big deal to me and I always made a point of doing the little things (like clearing the salt on a salt rimmed margarita glass out of the inside of the glass) that made them look like a magazine picture.

Sometimes on my days off I'd buy up a bunch of those little airplane sized bottles of liquor and some fruit and fruit juice and play around with new ideas.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Cat said:


> It's great seeing all of the creations from the talented people on here!
> 
> The past couple of years, I've been trying to stretch my analog skills and have started doing paper cutting and quilting. Here are a few examples:



Wow, Cat! I LOVE those paper cutting pieces!!! :bow: How did you learn? And, do you sell them anywhere?


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my gosh, the clown cake is sooooo sweet. The little guy on the side of the cake, looks like he is about to hop off. That made me go awwwww :happy:



Thanks, lfw. It was the cutest cake. My bil took it to work the next day, he got there at 6:30 in the morning and it was gone by 7:00. The sad thing was, he took their heads off so he wouldn't lose them. He took these headless clowns into work, it was a little gruesome I thought.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks everyone for your compliments 

This ornament is so damn hard to photograph. The purple just refuses to shine brilliantly.


----------



## indy500tchr

LoveBHMS said:


> I know this is really really stupid to list as a talent or hobby but whatevs.
> 
> As i posted about, last year I worked at a bar and restaurant and discovered I'm really good at mixing drinks and inventing new ones. The same way some people are good at cooking or baking and like trying new recipes, I really like doing that with liquor and mixers. I invented some cool shooters, and some twists on classic margaritas that were really good. I also used to love looking up really classic old drink recipes like sidecars or Gin Blossoms or Pink Ladies that nobody orders anymore and making them at work. Every now and then I could talk a customer into ordering something they'd never tried before and I loved getting to make and offer them new things they'd either never heard of or never tried. I used to get so geeked up when somebody would discover a new favorite and say they couldn't wait to order it again.
> 
> Also serving drinks properly is kind of (kind of) like plating food. The presentation is a big deal to me and I always made a point of doing the little things (like clearing the salt on a salt rimmed margarita glass out of the inside of the glass) that made them look like a magazine picture.
> 
> Sometimes on my days off I'd buy up a bunch of those little airplane sized bottles of liquor and some fruit and fruit juice and play around with new ideas.



Care to share some of your recipes?


----------



## Fluffy51888

All of you ladies are so creative! I'm not artsy at ALL, (drawing stick people is my specialty ) but I like to paint pottery at a local pottery place here. As soon as I can, I'll get a picture up.


----------



## LoveBHMS

indy500tchr said:


> Care to share some of your recipes?



My three favorites:

Trail Mix Shooters (I invented this one! It tastes just like trail mix) 
Put in a cocktail shaker equal parts Frangelico, Cranberry Juice, and Amaretto. Shake with ice and strain into a glass. YUM!


Tuaca Sidecars. Tuaca is an Italian liqueur with an orange/vanilla flavor. Think a slightly ligher Grand Marnier with vanilla. A "sidecar" is a margarita made with brandy or another liqueur. Chill a cocktail glass (aka the martini glass) and rim sugar. Shake together 2 ounces of Tuaca, a splash of sour mix, a splash of Triple Sec, a splash of Rose's Lime Juice and some OJ. Strain into cocktail glass and garnish with a wedge of orange.

Italian Wedding Cookie Shooter. This can actually be served as a shooter or chilled in a cocktail glass. It tastes *exactly* like one of those Italian Wedding Cookies dusted with powdered sugar. Shake together 2 ounces Stoli Vanilla, 1/2 ounce each White Creme de Cacao and Amaretto, and 1 ounce each pineapple juice and cranberry juice. Strain into either a highball glass or a cocktail glass. Make sure to shake very hard, because when you look at your glass from the side, the "foam" will be white and look like the powdered sugar on the cookies. Super yummy.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> Ooo, Ooo, I forgot this, how I could forget this I have no idea. I guess because I didn't get to EAT them. :doh:
> Feast your eyes on the loveliness of cake decorating class. I am a renaissance woman, LOL! I can grout tile and bake a lovely decorated cake!
> 
> The Rainbow cake was first, the Clown cake second and the Flower cake third. I had never decorated a cake in my life. I didn't master the rose until later but I did get it, finally.



LOVE THEM!!!! I especially love the clown one . I've wanted to take cake decorating lessons for the longest time.



LoveBHMS said:


> I know this is really really stupid to list as a talent or hobby but whatevs.
> 
> As i posted about, last year I worked at a bar and restaurant and discovered I'm really good at mixing drinks and inventing new ones. The same way some people are good at cooking or baking and like trying new recipes, I really like doing that with liquor and mixers. I invented some cool shooters, and some twists on classic margaritas that were really good. I also used to love looking up really classic old drink recipes like sidecars or Gin Blossoms or Pink Ladies that nobody orders anymore and making them at work. Every now and then I could talk a customer into ordering something they'd never tried before and I loved getting to make and offer them new things they'd either never heard of or never tried. I used to get so geeked up when somebody would discover a new favorite and say they couldn't wait to order it again.
> 
> Also serving drinks properly is kind of (kind of) like plating food. The presentation is a big deal to me and I always made a point of doing the little things (like clearing the salt on a salt rimmed margarita glass out of the inside of the glass) that made them look like a magazine picture.
> 
> Sometimes on my days off I'd buy up a bunch of those little airplane sized bottles of liquor and some fruit and fruit juice and play around with new ideas.



I think it's a talent and certainly a hobby! I can't for the life of me really make a decent drink, and forget about creating one from scratch! lol Everyone would be running to the restroom! 



mcbeth said:


> Wow, Cat! I LOVE those paper cutting pieces!!! :bow: How did you learn? And, do you sell them anywhere?



I can answer the second question . Yes, she does sell them. She has an Esty shop (which I've hearted lol)

http://catay.etsy.com




MisticalMisty said:


> This ornament is so damn hard to photograph. The purple just refuses to shine brilliantly.
> 
> Just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffy51888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you ladies are so creative! I'm not artsy at ALL, (drawing stick people is my specialty ) but I like to paint pottery at a local pottery place here. As soon as I can, I'll get a picture up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!
> 
> I've done that before; it's loads of fun. I've given them as gifts.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveBHMS

> I think it's a talent and certainly a hobby! I can't for the life of me really make a decent drink, and forget about creating one from scratch! lol Everyone would be running to the restroom



Awwww. Thank you. What I found is that so many bar customers nowadays are only interested in getting wasted or in having some long-winded named drink like the "White Chocolate Rasberry Appletini" or some such nonsense. So much of the real art of cocktail making and serving has gone the way of the dinosaur. One of my funniest exchanges with a patron was with a woman who ordered a martini. I asked her how she wanted it, and she said "what do you mean?" And i said, "Uhmmm. Dry? Dirty? Up? On the rocks? Twist?" and she asked me what "dry" meant. When i said it referred to the amount of vermouth, she said she 'hated vermouth' and when i asked her if all she wanted was chilled gin, she said she hated gin. I said "Miss. A martini without gin or vermouth is *an empty glass.* So let's try and figure out what you really want to drink." As it turned out, she thought of a "martini" as vodka served straight up, whereas I was thinking of a martini in the classic "three parts gin one part vermouth" serving.

I once had a customer tell our night manager that I was the only waitress in forever who actually understood what questions to ask when somebody ordered a martini. I was like unreasonably proud of that.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LoveBHMS said:


> Awwww. Thank you. What I found is that so many bar customers nowadays are only interested in getting wasted or in having some long-winded named drink like the "White Chocolate Rasberry Appletini" or some such nonsense. So much of the real art of cocktail making and serving has gone the way of the dinosaur. One of my funniest exchanges with a patron was with a woman who ordered a martini. I asked her how she wanted it, and she said "what do you mean?" And i said, "Uhmmm. Dry? Dirty? Up? On the rocks? Twist?" and she asked me what "dry" meant. When i said it referred to the amount of vermouth, she said she 'hated vermouth' and when i asked her if all she wanted was chilled gin, she said she hated gin. I said "Miss. A martini without gin or vermouth is *an empty glass.* So let's try and figure out what you really want to drink." As it turned out, she thought of a "martini" as vodka served straight up, whereas I was thinking of a martini in the classic "three parts gin one part vermouth" serving.
> 
> I once had a customer tell our night manager that I was the only waitress in forever who actually understood what questions to ask when somebody ordered a martini. I was like unreasonably proud of that.



You're quite welcome! 

I wouldn't be able to do what you do! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

This is my little hobby....when I find the time. I am still learning btw..


----------



## Tania

Beautiful work, Kimberly and Cat. :*


----------



## theladypoet

Ok, so this picture is really old, and sideways, but it's the only one I have that shows off my hobby.




What is that, you ask? It's a large rug that I crocheted. I also crochet belts, scarves, and coin purses, but I don't have an pictures of those yet.


----------



## steely

theladypoet said:


> Ok, so this picture is really old, and sideways, but it's the only one I have that shows off my hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, you ask? It's a large rug that I crocheted. I also crochet belts, scarves, and coin purses, but I don't have an pictures of those yet.



Wow, that is wonderful. It's so cute and homey looking.


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> This is my little hobby....when I find the time. I am still learning btw..



littlefairy, those are beautiful. You are so talented. I can't paint to save my life. I can only paint rooms, how sad is that.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Everyone is soooo talented.

I'm under developed.


----------



## Cat

Jes said:


> I LOVE the cardinals! They're the state bird of Illinois (right?) and I don't see them much anymore now that I live in Philly. My parents have a pair (they go everywhere together, the male and female) that visit our back porch and I love seeing them all year long.
> (snip)
> well crap. photo too big. and, I don't feel like typing this out again ever, so, uh...just picture it in your mind. *sad trombone*



Thanks, Jes. If you need assistance resizing your picture, let me know. I'd be happy to do it.





mcbeth said:


> Wow, Cat! I LOVE those paper cutting pieces!!! :bow: How did you learn? And, do you sell them anywhere?



Thanks, McBeth. I saw some papercutting sites online and was instantly inspired. I went to a craft store and picked up some frames, paper and a new Xacto knife and started working on how to do it. I put a "how to" on my site after I figured it out. http://www.catay.com/crippycraft/crippycraft02.asp





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I can answer the second question . Yes, she does sell them. She has an Esty shop (which I've hearted lol) http://catay.etsy.com



Thanks, MizzSnakeBite, for the link to my Etsy site and for the heart!




Tania said:


> Beautiful work, Kimberly and Cat. :*



Thanks, Tania!



steely said:


> The Rainbow cake was first, the Clown cake second and the Flower cake third. I had never decorated a cake in my life. I didn't master the rose until later but I did get it, finally.


Steely...I hate clowns, but think your clown cake is awesome!


----------



## Cat

When I found the "how to" page that I posted above, it reminded me of another crafty thing I do. Oven mitts! 

These fit soooo much better than the oversized ones in the store. I made them as gifties for my family at Christmas. They were a huge hit!







Again, I have a "how to" here: http://www.catay.com/crippycraft/crippycraft01.asp


----------



## steely

Cat said:


> When I found the "how to" page that I posted above, it reminded me of another crafty thing I do. Oven mitts!
> 
> These fit soooo much better than the oversized ones in the store. I made them as gifties for my family at Christmas. They were a huge hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have a "how to" here: http://www.catay.com/crippycraft/crippycraft01.asp



I love the oven mitts! How cute! I feel like a 50's housewife, LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you for the compliments steely and Tania...much appreciated


----------



## littlefairywren

Cat said:


> When I found the "how to" page that I posted above, it reminded me of another crafty thing I do. Oven mitts!
> 
> These fit soooo much better than the oversized ones in the store. I made them as gifties for my family at Christmas. They were a huge hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have a "how to" here: http://www.catay.com/crippycraft/crippycraft01.asp



OMG...I love oven mits. Like in a "I collect oven mits" kinda way, and hate using them because they get dirty. These are beautiful Cat!!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Wow, this is a stunning drawing! I envy people who can draw like this. 

I forgot to add the quote & picture! This is about the bird drawing.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

aussieamazonwoman said:


> Great Thread MizzSnakeBite,
> 
> My hobbies aren't as visual (and are possibly a bit nutty).
> 
> I play the piano and write music, have since I was a kid and still play every day and I also love to sing jazz (I swear when I was younger I would have totally followed a creative path except for the fact that I felt I didn't *look right* then).
> 
> My other nutty hobby is that I am an astrologer, have studied the art and philosophy of the planets turning for about the last 10 years. I find it fascinating.



I don't think these things are nutty, I sing and can't 'show' that either.


----------



## SocialbFly

Holy cow everything is so cool here, i will post something soon...i am working on it


----------



## vermillion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgDjbSNlHUw

this is me singing


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> This is my little hobby....when I find the time. I am still learning btw..



They're beautiful Kimberly! You should do one of a wren!




theladypoet said:


> Ok, so this picture is really old, and sideways, but it's the only one I have that shows off my hobby.
> 
> What is that, you ask? It's a large rug that I crocheted. I also crochet belts, scarves, and coin purses, but I don't have an pictures of those yet.



Looks so nice and comfy!



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Everyone is soooo talented.
> 
> I'm under developed.



Awww; you just haven't found your creative niche yet. 




Cat said:


> When I found the "how to" page that I posted above, it reminded me of another crafty thing I do. Oven mitts!
> 
> These fit soooo much better than the oversized ones in the store. I made them as gifties for my family at Christmas. They were a huge hit!



I LOVE them!!! Thanks for all the instructions!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

vermillion said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgDjbSNlHUw
> 
> this is me singing



You're voice is AMAZING!!!! :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

You all make me look like a talentless hack! Nice work ladies.

I like to write, especially poetry. I wrote this for my mom's funeral.

Legacy

The sun shines upon this day,
It does not know the sadness we have faced.

A friend has passed.
A sister is missed. 
A true love was lost.
A mother has gone.

Today we remember the life you lived.
The legacy that you left.

Your light shone bright. 
Your spirit soared.
Your courage inspired. 
Your life was lived full and strong.

Memories are shared,
Stories passed on.

We remember your wisdom.
We cherish your love.
We honour your faith.
We find in you, the strength to carry on.

Today we do not grieve, 
We celebrate a life well lived.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> You all make me look like a talentless hack! Nice work ladies.
> 
> I like to write, especially poetry. I wrote this for my mom's funeral.
> 
> Legacy
> 
> .



Talentless hack! I think not!  Your poem is beautiful. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Talentless hack! I think not!  Your poem is beautiful. :bow:



Thanks Bella!


----------



## archivaltype

Ooooo what a fun thread! Everybody's stuff is amazing! 

I'm a Biomedical Illustration major, so the art that I have is all sciene-ey and can be sort of gross, but I just love these turkeys. They were pieces of an exhibition poster for our museum (which is why they are cropped funny, too) . 
Sorry they are so biggggg. :[


----------



## rainyday

Those are really awesome, Archival. I never knew there was a major in that kind of illustration. Interesting!


----------



## archivaltype

Thanks!  Not a lot of people know about it...there's only 2 schools in the country that offer it as an ungrad degree, so it's a tiny field, too. It's really exciting, though.


----------



## littlefairywren

archivaltype said:


> Ooooo what a fun thread! Everybody's stuff is amazing!
> 
> I'm a Biomedical Illustration major, so the art that I have is all sciene-ey and can be sort of gross, but I just love these turkeys. They were pieces of an exhibition poster for our museum (which is why they are cropped funny, too) .
> Sorry they are so biggggg. :[



*archivaltype* I am totally blown away by your talent.....oh you are soooo gifted!!! They are just stunning :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> They're beautiful Kimberly! You should do one of a wren!



Thank you Devi...would you believe that I am in the middle of another clock, and it has 3 little wrens on it


----------



## Cat

Archivaltype, those turkeys are fabulous!!
I would love to see some of your medical drawings, too. It'll take me back to my Gray's Anatomy days.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

archivaltype said:


> Ooooo what a fun thread! Everybody's stuff is amazing!
> 
> I'm a Biomedical Illustration major, so the art that I have is all sciene-ey and can be sort of gross, but I just love these turkeys. They were pieces of an exhibition poster for our museum (which is why they are cropped funny, too) .
> Sorry they are so biggggg. :[
> 
> [



OMG! You are so talented! These are amazing! I'd love to see more!



littlefairywren said:


> Thank you Devi...would you believe that I am in the middle of another clock, and it has 3 little wrens on it



I must be psychic!


----------



## steely

Archival and lulu, you both have incredible talent. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> You all make me look like a talentless hack! Nice work ladies.
> 
> I like to write, especially poetry. I wrote this for my mom's funeral.
> 
> Legacy
> 
> The sun shines upon this day,
> It does not know the sadness we have faced.
> 
> A friend has passed.
> A sister is missed.
> A true love was lost.
> A mother has gone.
> 
> Today we remember the life you lived.
> The legacy that you left.
> 
> Your light shone bright.
> Your spirit soared.
> Your courage inspired.
> Your life was lived full and strong.
> 
> Memories are shared,
> Stories passed on.
> 
> We remember your wisdom.
> We cherish your love.
> We honour your faith.
> We find in you, the strength to carry on.
> 
> Today we do not grieve,
> We celebrate a life well lived.



I love your poem lulu..I love poetry full stop. Your words are just lovely.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'll have 3 more ornaments to post next week...because I've sold 3 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll have 3 more ornaments to post next week...because I've sold 3
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Great news!!


----------



## goofy girl

what a great thread! I've loved seeing all of this, thanks for sharing!!


I try really hard to be artistic but it doesn't seem to work out for me lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll have 3 more ornaments to post next week...because I've sold 3
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Fantastic!


----------



## luscious_lulu

littlefairywren said:


> I love your poem lulu..I love poetry full stop. Your words are just lovely.



Thank you



MisticalMisty said:


> I'll have 3 more ornaments to post next week...because I've sold 3
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Can't wait to see them


----------



## luscious_lulu

steely said:


> Archival and lulu, you both have incredible talent. :happy:



Thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Here are a couple pics of some miniature roses I grew (I also grew the one on my avatar):

View attachment Spring Rose3-20-07resz.jpg


View attachment Stars and Stripes Mini Rose bud4-5-07dimsresz.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Beautiful! Roses are my favourite!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here are a couple pics of some miniature roses I grew (I also grew the one on my avatar):



Devi, the first one is so perfect....I wish I had a scratch and sniff screen


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> Beautiful! Roses are my favourite!





littlefairywren said:


> Devi, the first one is so perfect....I wish I had a scratch and sniff screen



Thank you!


----------



## steely

How beautiful, Miz. 

Don't get me started on the things I grow, you'll all be here for hours! LOL


----------



## LoveBHMS

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll have 3 more ornaments to post next week...because I've sold 3
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congratulations on selling your work, Misty. You must be very proud of yourself!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> How beautiful, Miz.
> 
> Don't get me started on the things I grow, you'll all be here for hours! LOL



Thank you . Ahhhhhhhhhh, but I was a horticulture major in college.....I don't get bored by plant talk (especially if it's flower talk! :wubu: )


----------



## MisticalMisty

LoveBHMS said:


> Congratulations on selling your work, Misty. You must be very proud of yourself!



Thanks..and yes! I am so excited. Sorry I haven't responded to everyone..I've been working my fingers to the bone..lol

Here is the latest







The Top






The bottom






Hanging









Everyone is so talented..the photos and toys..the painting and mixology...the poems..I'm just overwhelmed 


If anyone is interested in an ornament..you can the follow the link in my sig.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks..and yes! I am so excited. Sorry I haven't responded to everyone..I've been working my fingers to the bone..lol
> 
> Here is the latest
> 
> [



Beautiful!


----------



## archivaltype

Thanks everyone! :] 
Cat, I'm not sure I can post some of my stuff in the threads, but if you wanna see some of it, you can pm me. 

MizzSnakeBite! Your roses are so pretty! I love themmmmmm. I think miniature things are so precious and wonderful. 

Misty...your ornaments are gorgeous! I just love the colors you use. :happy:


----------



## steely

Oh, Misty, those are just divine! So beautiful! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful!





archivaltype said:


> Misty...your ornaments are gorgeous! I just love the colors you use. :happy:





steely said:


> Oh, Misty, those are just divine! So beautiful! :happy:



Thank you girls  I wanted to make ornaments that weren't traditional colors. I'll make some that are..but the majority of them will be nontraditional. Of course, I do custom work..these colors were requested and made my heart go pitter patter..lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

Oh I just was coming here to say the pink/brown combo was really striking.

Nice job!


----------



## goofy girl

I do have one thing that I wrote that Im really proud of. I'd love to try to have it published but not sure where to start. I wrote this for my little brother Cole when our Dad died. Cole was only 5 when Dad died, so I wrote this for Cole to try to help him.

A Story for Cole 

This is a story about Cole. Cole is a wonderful little boy, who is the nicest boy at school. He always helps his teachers and he is extra nice to the other little boys and girls who are having a bad day. 

Cole has many people that love him very much. He has his Mommy, a brother and a sister, Grandma, and lots of aunts and uncles and cousins.

But the story that I am going to tell you is a very special story about Cole and his Daddy. You see, Cole and his Daddy were best of friends. They would do everything together. One of Cole's favorite things to do with his Daddy was when they would go to the airport and watch the airplanes fly in and out. It was always so exciting!

They also had so much fun playing at the park. Cole would run around and make new friends, and play in the sprays of water while Daddy would sit on the bench in the warm sun, watching Cole enjoy the warm air and sunshine. After a long day in the park there was always ice cream! Daddy's favorite flavor ice cream was coffee.

But not everyday could be like this. Cole knew his Daddy was sick. He went to the Doctors a lot and he was always so sleepy. Then Daddy had to start going to the hospital all the time, and the trips to the airport and the playground didn't get to happen anymore. Daddy was too sick to take Cole to these wonderful places. But they were still the best of friends. Cole would go see Daddy in the hospital and Daddy's face would always light up with a smile. Seeing Cole always made Daddy feel so happy!

Then, after a while, Daddy didn't look like himself anymore. He was so skinny and had no more hair. Cole was scared, but he knew that the hospital was a good place for Daddy to be. There were Doctors and nurses everywhere in the hospital, they would help!

Then one day, Daddy was gone. Cole missed Daddy so much. He cried and cried. Daddy had gone to Heaven so he wouldn't be sick anymore. Cole was so sad. He kept thinking that if he looked hard enough he would find Daddy.

And you know what? He was right. Let me tell you about it.

One day when Cole was very sad, he closed his eyes for a moment and started to remember being at the playground with Daddy.

Cole didn't know why, but the playground looked different in his mind. Instead of monkey bars, there were little bridges over cool streams of water. And there were no swings, but groves of green leafy trees. Cole wondered why the playground looked so different and wandered over to the trees. You will never believe what he saw! Tiny fairies..flying everywhere! Cole tried to catch them in his hands, but they didn't like that! Fairies like to fly on their own. One fairy, with beautiful bright blue wings came over to Cole and buzzed around right in front of Cole's nose! She waved her finger for him to follow her. Cole was so amazed! He followed her through the grove of trees, over the bridge crossing the cool stream and into a huge field full of flowers. It was the most beautiful place Cole had ever seen.

Cole followed the little blue fairy until they came to what looked like a big rock. Cole was tired from all this walking and took a seat on the rock. All of a sudden the rock started to move!! Cole was so frightened that he jumped up. The little blue fairy thought this was very funny and started to giggle. It was then that Cole realized this was no rock..it was a magical dragon!!

Cole was scared at first. He always thought dragons were mean and breathed fire. But this dragon was so nice! He made sounds that sounded like a cat purring and had a very gentle way about him. Cole slowly walked over to the dragon and started to stroke the dragons head. The dragon liked this very much! The dragon nuzzled into Cole and purred louder. He then bent his head down and scooped Cole up onto his head. Cole was excited! He got to sit on a dragon! Very slowly, the dragon stood up. When he was standing he didn't seem too big and that surprised Cole! Even though the dragon wasn't very big, he was very very powerful.

The dragon very slowly and gently started to lift off the ground and fly..fly!! The dragon was flying and Cole got to go for a ride! The dragon soared through beautiful pink and orange clouds, and landed gently, in another part of the forest a few minutes later. 

Then, the strangest thing happened. Cole heard Daddy talking to him."Hi Cole! I'm so happy you're here!" said Daddy. Cole was so very excited! "Daddy!" exclaimed Cole, and ran over to see his father and they gave each other a big hug. "Daddy I miss you so so much" said Cole. Daddy sat down under a tree, among a patch of soft green moss. Cole climbed onto his lap. "I miss you so much, too" said Daddy "but I am with you all the time." Cole was confused "But Daddy, you aren't around, I never get to see you!" Cole started to cry. Daddy held Cole tight and said "I know you can't see me, but I am always there with you. If you try really hard, you can feel how much I love you. You can feel it right in your heart. That means that I am with you." Cole thought about this. Cole's face lit up as he realized it. "I feel it in my heart whenever I remember you!" said Cole. "Exactly!" said Daddy "And anytime you need me, listen very closely. You will hear a very tiny voice. That is me. I am always with you and I will always love you. Never forget the magic that brought you here today. You can come here anytime you want. You know how to get here, right?" asked Daddy "YES!" said Cole "All I have to do is close my eyes and remember you!" Daddy gave Cole one more big hug. "I love you, Cole" "I love you, too, Daddy!!"

Then, Cole got back on the dragon and flew back to the meadow where the fairy with the big beautiful blue wings was waiting for him. The walked through the fields of flowers, over the bridge and through the grove of trees where the fairies where flying around. Then the blue fairy landed right on Cole's nose. Cole laughed! The blue fairy buzzed around and waved good-bye as Cole walked back towards the park that he remembered going to with Daddy.

Cole opened his eyes and smiled. It was so nice to see Daddy again. And now, with the help of his fairy friends and the gentle dragon, Cole knew he could use this magic to see his Daddy whenever he wanted to..all he has to do is remember.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Ok, I don't mean to sound daft, or offensive....but Misty...those ornaments...are they for the christmas tree or everyday showing? I'm not very domestic, lol, if I can't buy it at Ikea, it probably isn't in my house.


----------



## archivaltype

goofy girl said:


> ... It was so nice to see Daddy again. And now, with the help of his fairy friends and the gentle dragon, Cole knew he could use this magic to see his Daddy whenever he wanted to..all he has to do is remember.



I'm so glad I was sitting next to a box of tissues when I read this! It's simply beautiful. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl

archivaltype said:


> I'm so glad I was sitting next to a box of tissues when I read this! It's simply beautiful. :happy:



Thank you! I was kind of nervous to post it. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## MisticalMisty

LoveBHMS said:


> Oh I just was coming here to say the pink/brown combo was really striking.
> 
> Nice job!



Thank you!


----------



## MisticalMisty

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Ok, I don't mean to sound daft, or offensive....but Misty...those ornaments...are they for the christmas tree or everyday showing? I'm not very domestic, lol, if I can't buy it at Ikea, it probably isn't in my house.



Umm..either? lol They are meant for Christmas trees...but could be show pieces on ornament holders I guess.


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> Thank you! I was kind of nervous to post it. Thanks for your kind words



Bridget..that's a wonderful gift for your brother..thank you so very much for sharing it with us!

(((hugs)))


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

archivaltype said:


> Thanks everyone! :]
> 
> MizzSnakeBite! Your roses are so pretty! I love themmmmmm. I think miniature things are so precious and wonderful.



Thank you! 



goofy girl said:


> I do have one thing that I wrote that Im really proud of. I'd love to try to have it published but not sure where to start. I wrote this for my little brother Cole when our Dad died. Cole was only 5 when Dad died, so I wrote this for Cole to try to help him.
> 
> A Story for Cole



That was so beautiful! What a wonderful gift you gave your brother.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Ok, so not as impressive as some of the other ladies' skills around here, but if you knew how *not* crafty I was, you'd understand my excitement over this...lol. I painted this snowman for my mom for Christmas. I didn't want the body to be just plain white, so I used speckle paint. Not the best photo, but here he is.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ok, so not as impressive as some of the other ladies' skills around here, but if you knew how *not* crafty I was, you'd understand my excitement over this...lol. I painted this snowman for my mom for Christmas. I didn't want the body to be just plain white, so I used speckle paint. Not the best photo, but here he is.



OMG, how cuuuuute is he. Adorable :happy:
You did a great job on him Fluffy!!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thank you so much! Painting pottery is so peaceful for me...it helps me get my mind off of things. Plus, my mom loved him. :happy:


----------



## steely

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ok, so not as impressive as some of the other ladies' skills around here, but if you knew how *not* crafty I was, you'd understand my excitement over this...lol. I painted this snowman for my mom for Christmas. I didn't want the body to be just plain white, so I used speckle paint. Not the best photo, but here he is.



Shush! That is the cutest little snowman ever. I could never do that, you should be excited and proud! :happy:


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thank you, Steely! And you so could do it! I can't even draw a stick person right, but painting pottery is kind of like coloring...you just have to stay in the lines!


----------



## archivaltype

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ok, so not as impressive as some of the other ladies' skills around here, but if you knew how *not* crafty I was, you'd understand my excitement over this...lol. I painted this snowman for my mom for Christmas. I didn't want the body to be just plain white, so I used speckle paint. Not the best photo, but here he is.



This is absolutely precious! I love it! :happy:


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thanks! It's nice to see that so many wonderful ladies like him as much as I did.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ok, so not as impressive as some of the other ladies' skills around here, but if you knew how *not* crafty I was, you'd understand my excitement over this...lol. I painted this snowman for my mom for Christmas. I didn't want the body to be just plain white, so I used speckle paint. Not the best photo, but here he is.



Oh you're crazy! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE him!! Beyond adorable, beyond! :bow:

I sincerely mean this; you could sell that (obviously not that one lol).

:bow:,
Mizz


----------



## goofy girl

Great job with that little snowman!!!


----------



## mergirl

hmm..Some of my songs are here. The ones i recorded in a cupboard. The rocky ones are from quite a long time ago and the other few are from a time ago. I usually only get my guitar out now when i am either sad, angry or when drunk people pester me at parties to play. (which i hate). 
http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom

ETA- I also have to say, i am so in awe of all the people who are so good at making things. I find that a real amazing talant.


----------



## Cat

All of the new additions since my last visit are fab!
The snowman is super cute, Fluffy. 
Goofy, that story is so thoughtful and sweet.

Mergirl...just listened to some of your tunes. Your songs and voice are very soulful.


----------



## ashmamma84

Oooooh this thread! :wubu: So many talented ladies here!

Misty your ornaments would look gorgeous in a pretty glass hurricane.


----------



## Tania

mergirl said:


> hmm..Some of my songs are here. The ones i recorded in a cupboard. The rocky ones are from quite a long time ago and the other few are from a time ago. I usually only get my guitar out now when i am either sad, angry or when drunk people pester me at parties to play. (which i hate).
> http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
> 
> ETA- I also have to say, i am so in awe of all the people who are so good at making things. I find that a real amazing talant.



Lisa is a stahhhhhhhhr.  Love it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> hmm..Some of my songs are here. The ones i recorded in a cupboard. The rocky ones are from quite a long time ago and the other few are from a time ago. I usually only get my guitar out now when i am either sad, angry or when drunk people pester me at parties to play. (which i hate).
> http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
> 
> ETA- I also have to say, i am so in awe of all the people who are so good at making things. I find that a real amazing talant.



Lisa, 

You are soooooooo talented!!! You have an amazing, soulful voice! I LOVE your songs! :bow:

:kiss2:,
Devi


----------



## mergirl

Thank you very much for the compliments. :blush: :happy:


----------



## steely

mergirl said:


> hmm..Some of my songs are here. The ones i recorded in a cupboard. The rocky ones are from quite a long time ago and the other few are from a time ago. I usually only get my guitar out now when i am either sad, angry or when drunk people pester me at parties to play. (which i hate).
> http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
> 
> ETA- I also have to say, i am so in awe of all the people who are so good at making things. I find that a real amazing talant.



I just had a chance to listen to these, can I just say, WOW! You really have a talent, Mer. It sounds so professional, it's incredible. Just, Wow!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Wow Mer!!! and thanks Ash  I hope the people that choose to purchase them will display them more than just Christmas!
The snowman is cute! I always wanted to paint pottery, but I DEFINITELY don't have the patience for that!
Here is the other brown and pink one that went with the set. 


First side:







Second Side


----------



## luscious_lulu

mergirl said:


> hmm..Some of my songs are here. The ones i recorded in a cupboard. The rocky ones are from quite a long time ago and the other few are from a time ago. I usually only get my guitar out now when i am either sad, angry or when drunk people pester me at parties to play. (which i hate).
> http://www.myspace.com/lisahutchisoncom
> 
> ETA- I also have to say, i am so in awe of all the people who are so good at making things. I find that a real amazing talant.



Beautiful!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Here is the other brown and pink one that went with the set.
> 
> 
> First side:
> 
> [




Beautiful


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## AtlantisAK

MisticalMisty said:


> Wow Mer!!! and thanks Ash  I hope the people that choose to purchase them will display them more than just Christmas!
> The snowman is cute! I always wanted to paint pottery, but I DEFINITELY don't have the patience for that!
> Here is the other brown and pink one that went with the set.



Wow, Misty! You said you don't have patience for pottery painting? It must have taken tons and tons of patience to make one of these.

Very beautiful indeed.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, Misty! You said you don't have patience for pottery painting? It must have taken tons and tons of patience to make one of these.
> 
> Very beautiful indeed.



Thank you so much. Well, you have to paint in lines and stuff like that..LOL I never was one to color within the lines!

It does take some patience and time...I've redone one about 5 times..But I really enjoy it!


----------



## mergirl

steely said:


> I just had a chance to listen to these, can I just say, WOW! You really have a talent, Mer. It sounds so professional, it's incredible. Just, Wow!



Thank you  These songs i just did myself. I dont have up the music i recorded proffessionally as they were mainly released on vinal, so these are just recorded in a cupboard. Also my voice is kinna weird because i try to do my lyrics in one take because i am very critical of my voice and end up faffing about for ages trying to make everything sound too perfect, when i don't want it to be anyway. lol. ahh.. thank you again. xx



luscious_lulu said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. xx


----------



## tummytubby

I sew. Mostly for my little girl, they're so cute, the tiny clothes!
But just finished a coat for my hub. And a jacket and skirt for myself.


----------



## steely

Very nice, tummytubby, I wish I could sew a square. Good job!


----------



## steely

Misty, those are just gorgeous, you must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Red

I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.


Lace foundation up close (this is why I have fingers of steel, if I accidentally pierce my skin now it doesn't bleed because the skin is so thick!)
View attachment 75760


Mid-way through knotting a wig for theatre, (it can make you loopy!)
View attachment 75761


Finished and on the stage
View attachment 75762





As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.


----------



## MisticalMisty

steely said:


> Misty, those are just gorgeous, you must have the patience of a saint.



Lol..I wish. I just find the whole process relaxing and I love seeing what happens at the end! But thank you so much


----------



## MisticalMisty

Red,

I would have never guessed that's a wig. You are amazing!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Red I second what Misty said..That is amazing,it looks like her natural hair..Wish I was that talented..


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Everyone is soooo talented.
> 
> I'm under developed.




I am with you BPD! I use to do crafty stuff but haven't in years..

When Mist was in the first grade I took some brown paper sack that I rolled down and glued cotton balls to the top and around the bottom and made Santa faces on the sacks..Last crafty thing I did!


----------



## littlefairywren

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.
> 
> 
> As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.



Red, I am really intrigued by the lace foundation. So is that the baby stage of a wig? You would have to have the patience of a saint. How long to actually make a wig?

That is really impressive, and the end result is just gorgeous


----------



## steely

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.



How fascinating what you do, you must be very excited to make such beautiful things, the end result is gorgeous!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.
> 
> 
> Lace foundation up close (this is why I have fingers of steel, if I accidentally pierce my skin now it doesn't bleed because the skin is so thick!)
> View attachment 75760
> 
> 
> Mid-way through knotting a wig for theatre, (it can make you loopy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.



Amazing!!!! :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.
> 
> 
> Lace foundation up close (this is why I have fingers of steel, if I accidentally pierce my skin now it doesn't bleed because the skin is so thick!)
> View attachment 75760
> 
> 
> Mid-way through knotting a wig for theatre, (it can make you loopy!)
> View attachment 75761
> 
> 
> Finished and on the stage
> View attachment 75762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.



Wow! Very impressive


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tummytubby said:


> I sew. Mostly for my little girl, they're so cute, the tiny clothes!
> But just finished a coat for my hub. And a jacket and skirt for myself.
> [



Nice! I wish I could sew! I need to take some lessons.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, Misty! You said you don't have patience for pottery painting? It must have taken tons and tons of patience to make one of these.
> 
> Very beautiful indeed.



And why haven't you posted some of your creations my dear?


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> P.S. You're mine, not FLW's



You need to give it up, had about enough, it's not hard to see lfw is mine. I'm sorry that you, seem to be confused, she belongs to me lfw is mine...
Think its time we got this straight
Sit and talk face to face
There is no way you could mistake
LFW for yours are you insane?

But see I know that you may be
Just a bit jealous of me
But your blind if you can't see
That her love is all in me

See I tried to hesitate
I didn't want to say what she told me
She said without me she couldn't make it
Through the day, Aint that a shame


But maybe you misunderstood
Cause I can't see how she could
Wanna change something thats so good
All my love was all it took
(LFW is mine)

Chorus:
You need to give it up
Had about enough (Enough)
Its not hard to see
LFW is mine (LFW is mine)
I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
Seem to be confused (Confused)
She belongs to me
LFW is mine

Must you do the things you do
You keep on acting like a fool
You need to know its me not you
And if you didn't know it's cause it's true

I think that you should realize
And try to understand why
She is apart of my life
I know its killing you inside

You can say what you wanna say
What we have you can't take
From the truth you can't escape
I can tell the real from the fake

When will you get the picture
Your the past I'm the future
Get away it's my time to shine
If you didn't know LFW is mine

Chorus:
You need to give it up
Had about enough (Enough)
It's not hard to see
LFW is mine (To see LFW is mine)
I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
Seem to be confused (Seem to be confused)
she belongs to me (she belongs to me)
LFW is mine

You can't destroy this love I've found
Your silly games I won't allow
LFW is mine without a doubt
You might as well throw in the towel


What makes you think that she wants you
When I'm the one that brought him to
The special place thats in my heart
She was my love right from the start

Mizz Give it on up
FLW Had about enough
Mizz It's not hard to see
FLW LFW is mine oh ah...
Mizz I'm sorry that you
FLW Seem to be confused
Mizz She belongs to me
FLW No no. You need to give it up
Mizz About enough
FLW It's not hard to see
Mizz LFW is mine
FLW Mine...oh mine
Mizz You seem to be confused
FLW She belongs to me

Mizz LFW is mine, not yours
FLW But mine
Mizz Not yours
FLW But mine
Mizz Not yours
FLW But mine

I'm sorry that you
Seem to be confused
She belongs to me
LFW is mine!



littlefairywren said:


> LOL, there is a LOT of me to go around you know...and lots of cuddles too :happy: :kiss2:



Not nearly as much as there is of me to occupy you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> You need to give it up, had about enough, it's not hard to see lfw is mine. I'm sorry that you, seem to be confused, she belongs to me lfw is mine...
> Think its time we got this straight
> Sit and talk face to face
> There is no way you could mistake
> LFW for yours are you insane?
> 
> But see I know that you may be
> Just a bit jealous of me
> But your blind if you can't see
> That her love is all in me
> 
> See I tried to hesitate
> I didn't want to say what she told me
> She said without me she couldn't make it
> Through the day, Aint that a shame
> 
> 
> But maybe you misunderstood
> Cause I can't see how she could
> Wanna change something thats so good
> All my love was all it took
> (LFW is mine)
> 
> Chorus:
> You need to give it up
> Had about enough (Enough)
> Its not hard to see
> LFW is mine (LFW is mine)
> I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
> Seem to be confused (Confused)
> She belongs to me
> LFW is mine
> 
> Must you do the things you do
> You keep on acting like a fool
> You need to know its me not you
> And if you didn't know it's cause it's true
> 
> I think that you should realize
> And try to understand why
> She is apart of my life
> I know its killing you inside
> 
> You can say what you wanna say
> What we have you can't take
> From the truth you can't escape
> I can tell the real from the fake
> 
> When will you get the picture
> Your the past I'm the future
> Get away it's my time to shine
> If you didn't know LFW is mine
> 
> Chorus:
> You need to give it up
> Had about enough (Enough)
> It's not hard to see
> LFW is mine (To see LFW is mine)
> I'm sorry that you (Sorry that you)
> Seem to be confused (Seem to be confused)
> she belongs to me (she belongs to me)
> LFW is mine
> 
> You can't destroy this love I've found
> Your silly games I won't allow
> LFW is mine without a doubt
> You might as well throw in the towel
> 
> 
> What makes you think that she wants you
> When I'm the one that brought him to
> The special place thats in my heart
> She was my love right from the start
> 
> Mizz Give it on up
> FLW Had about enough
> Mizz It's not hard to see
> FLW LFW is mine oh ah...
> Mizz I'm sorry that you
> FLW Seem to be confused
> Mizz She belongs to me
> FLW No no. You need to give it up
> Mizz About enough
> FLW It's not hard to see
> Mizz LFW is mine
> FLW Mine...oh mine
> Mizz You seem to be confused
> FLW She belongs to me
> 
> Mizz LFW is mine, not yours
> FLW But mine
> Mizz Not yours
> FLW But mine
> Mizz Not yours
> FLW But mine
> 
> I'm sorry that you
> Seem to be confused
> She belongs to me
> LFW is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as much as there is of me to occupy you.



:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
I guess I should change my title


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> I guess I should change my title



But I just changed mine!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> But I just changed mine!



OK, then I'll keep mine <wiping tears away>


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Not nearly as much as there is of me to occupy you.



FLW, I had no idea what you meant when you said "check out the talent thread" yesterday. Of course, my mind immediately thought MEN!! Started wondering where the new thread was hiding, and why didn't I know about it. 
Devi set me straight 

This keeps making me laugh so much.....hilarious


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> FLW, I had no idea what you meant when you said "check out the talent thread" yesterday. Of course, my mind immediately thought MEN!! Started wondering where the new thread was hiding, and why didn't I know about it.
> Devi set me straight
> 
> This keeps making me laugh so much.....hilarious



Don't encourage her!


----------



## goofy girl

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.
> 
> 
> Lace foundation up close (this is why I have fingers of steel, if I accidentally pierce my skin now it doesn't bleed because the skin is so thick!)
> View attachment 75760
> 
> 
> Mid-way through knotting a wig for theatre, (it can make you loopy!)
> View attachment 75761
> 
> 
> Finished and on the stage
> View attachment 75762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.



Red that is amazing. I'm curious what show that is?


----------



## elle camino

Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water. 


I myself make silly things out of felt. 


















I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.

edit: sorry about the massive images.


----------



## steely

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.



Those are all really cute! I love the seahorse, too cute!


----------



## luscious_lulu

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



Very Cute!


----------



## littlefairywren

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



I love these...my fav is the seahorse! Or maybe the whales


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



Oh I LOVE them! They're too adorable!!! Thanks for sharing! :happy:


----------



## elle camino

Aw, thanks ladies.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Those are really, really cute Elle!


Ok..any Colts fans in the house 

Side 1






Side 2


----------



## supersoup

Red said:


> I'm a trained make-up artist and wig maker and I currently make wigs and foundations for theatre, film and personalities. I'm still learning new techniques and find the whole process fascinating. These photos should gives you an idea of what I get up to day to day.
> 
> 
> Lace foundation up close (this is why I have fingers of steel, if I accidentally pierce my skin now it doesn't bleed because the skin is so thick!)
> View attachment 75760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for hobbies, I love pottery painting, designing (make-up and hair) and drawing and hopefully one day soon I'll learn how to knit properly.



i am endlessly fascinated with wigs. i spend hours watching videos of them on youtube, i think they are awesome. i love watching people make them, and how to wear them with no one ever knowing it's a wig...so awesome. i have to say i envy you something fierce...a trained MUA, and you make and sell wigs...i'd love to do those things.


----------



## Weeze

I do theatre and play percussion in an indoor drumline... and i'm PRAYING to get into a local orchestra playing bass clarinet. Oh man, THAT'S my baby.  

Example?
http://www.genesiustheatre.org/ganm.php <--- I'm in the original cast, which is what you're ACTUALLY hearing in the music.


----------



## mergirl

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.


Ohhh i LOVE These!! so cute!! You should sell them online!! I want them!! Especially the determined looking whales!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mergirl said:


> Ohhh i LOVE These!! so cute!! You should sell them online!! I want them!! Especially the determined looking whales!!



lmcco! When I saw those, I thought to myself, "Mizz Mer would love those whales."


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Those are really, really cute Elle!
> 
> 
> Ok..any Colts fans in the house
> 
> Side 1
> 
> [




That's adorable! I bet someone snatches that up fast!



krismiss said:


> I do theatre and play percussion in an indoor drumline... and i'm PRAYING to get into a local orchestra playing bass clarinet. Oh man, THAT'S my baby.
> 
> Example?
> http://www.genesiustheatre.org/ganm.php <--- I'm in the original cast, which is what you're ACTUALLY hearing in the music.



I listened and ya'll sound wonderful! 

I'm crossing my fingers and toes that you get your gig!


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's adorable! I bet someone snatches that up fast!
> 
> 
> 
> I listened and ya'll sound wonderful!
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers and toes that you get your gig!



The Colts ornament was a special order......but it's lead to a UT one *sigh* I cant' believe I'm going to make a longhorn ornament.

Boomer Soooonnnerrrr


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

You bring shame to our house my daughter..Going against everything you were taught by the "family"...You will now be ostracized for making a UT ornament..No more family gatherings for you until you redeem yourself!


----------



## cinnamitch

MisticalMisty said:


> The Colts ornament was a special order......but it's lead to a UT one *sigh* I cant' believe I'm going to make a longhorn ornament.
> 
> Boomer Soooonnnerrrr



*The Eyes of Texas are upon You*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> The Colts ornament was a special order......but it's lead to a UT one *sigh* I cant' believe I'm going to make a longhorn ornament.
> 
> Boomer Soooonnnerrrr



Ohhhhhhhhhhh......I guess you won't take my money and order when I eventually ask you to do a Texas A&M one.......


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

UT, A&M?????? What???? *faints*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BubbleButtBabe said:


> UT, A&M?????? What???? *faints*



I'm sure we can line someone up to want custom Texas Tech and Baylor ones.


----------



## MisticalMisty

BubbleButtBabe said:


> You bring shame to our house my daughter..Going against everything you were taught by the "family"...You will now be ostracized for making a UT ornament..No more family gatherings for you until you redeem yourself!



Whatever..your son BLEEDS burnt orange..so I don't wanna hear it..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

cinnamitch said:


> *The Eyes of Texas are upon You*



Lmfao..I'm SURROUNDED. 

We did see a OU blanket in Hobby Lobby the other day..I just wanted to stare at it for a lil bit.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh......I guess you won't take my money and order when I eventually ask you to do a Texas A&M one.......


Oh no, I'll take our money...lol...I'll have to play around with that design!


Don't be teasing me..lol..I gets all excited when someone wants one!


----------



## LoveBHMS

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



These are so cute. Count another one who adores the seahorse!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't be teasing me..lol..I gets all excited when someone wants one!



Not teasin'! I can't afford to get one made right now, but expect an order for one this year, and no funny business!!!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

MisticalMisty said:


> Whatever..your son BLEEDS burnt orange..so I don't wanna hear it..LOL



Yea but I expect that from him...He has always been a little off.....LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Not teasin'! I can't afford to get one made right now, but expect an order for one this year, and no funny business!!!!



Woot Woot..I feel you on affording stuff......*sigh*


----------



## MisticalMisty

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Yea but I expect that from him...He has always been a little off.....LOL



lol..I know where he gets it from..lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> lol..I know where he gets it from..lol



You two are so cute, I had no clue my favorite BBB was my favorite MM's mom!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you FLW! :kiss2:

You didn't realize we were Mom and Daughter? Did you look in the thread about the fabrics? There is a pic of us together!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

MisticalMisty said:


> lol..I know where he gets it from..lol




Dang I didn't realize you still remembered Steve.......LMAO that one even cracked me up!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



Those are really cute...I like the headbands!


----------



## Famouslastwords

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you FLW! :kiss2:
> 
> You didn't realize we were Mom and Daughter? Did you look in the thread about the fabrics? There is a pic of us together!



No I didn't realize until Cinnabitch told me and then I saw this! I'm shocked! That's too cool that you both post on DIMS too often moms are really down on their daughters about weight but you're here participating in size acceptance. I think that's the coolest thing ever!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Rachel..We have had our times when Misty and I haven't seen eye to eye on weight issues..It was more about her health then any thing..I just didn't want her to be sick..You know that is a Mother thing! Misty is the one that suggested that I come to Dims and look around..I lurked for a long time before I ever made my first post..


----------



## mergirl

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Thank you Rachel..We have had our times when Misty and I haven't seen eye to eye on weight issues..It was more about her health then any thing..I just didn't want her to be sick..You know that is a Mother thing! Misty is the one that suggested that I come to Dims and look around..I lurked for a long time before I ever made my first post..


FLW is slow on the uptake! I knew this information MOOOONTHS ago!! 
I love the pics of you both together as you always look happy to be there! Many family pics usually include at least one grumpy face! lol


----------



## steely

Count me another, I am slow on the uptake. Actually, I'm just daft. That is good to know, you must be so proud, BBB, you have such a talented daughter. :happy:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Thank you Amy  I am very proud of Misty...She has accomplished a lot in her life and it has not been easy! 

I kind of giggle when I see her being crafty,I pushed for her to be for so long and now she has got it! Goofy girl was surprised that Mist wasn't that great of a cook when she was younger nor was she ever crafty..She has gotten *coughs* older now and is settled down so she is doing crafts!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

mergirl said:


> FLW is slow on the uptake! I knew this information MOOOONTHS ago!!
> I love the pics of you both together as you always look happy to be there! Many family pics usually include at least one grumpy face! lol




There are a few threads with her calling me Mom..I guess no one ever read them.....LOL Thanks Mer,love my Sister and I am usually always happy when we are together!


----------



## lozonloz

&#3626;&#3623;&#3633;&#3626;&#3604;&#3637;&#3588;&#3656;&#3632; &#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3594;&#3634;&#3618;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3627;&#3597;&#3636;&#3591;&#3629;&#3657;&#3623;&#3609;&#3649;&#3621;&#3632;&#3607;&#3640;&#3585;&#3588;&#3609;&#3594;&#3629;&#3610;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3594;&#3634;&#3618;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3627;&#3597;&#3636;&#3591;&#3629;&#3657;&#3623;&#3609;&#3627;&#3619;&#3639;&#3629;"&#3610;&#3637;&#3610;&#3637;&#3604;&#3638;&#3610;&#3648;&#3610;&#3621;&#3648;&#3618;&#3623;" &#3649;&#3621;&#3632; "&#3610;&#3637;&#3648;&#3629;&#3594;&#3632;&#3627;&#3660;&#3648;&#3617;" 

I'm hoping languages count as a skill though frankly either my grammer or spelling or both are probably awful in the above scentence. Looks pretty though right?

It's Thai for 'Hello large men and women and everyone who loves large men and women, or "BBW" and "BHM"'

Lea&#3627;t I hope thats what it says


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

lozonloz said:


> &#3626;&#3623;&#3633;&#3626;&#3604;&#3637;&#3588;&#3656;&#3632; &#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3594;&#3634;&#3618;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3627;&#3597;&#3636;&#3591;&#3629;&#3657;&#3623;&#3609;&#3649;&#3621;&#3632;&#3607;&#3640;&#3585;&#3588;&#3609;&#3594;&#3629;&#3610;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3594;&#3634;&#3618;&#3612;&#3641;&#3657;&#3627;&#3597;&#3636;&#3591;&#3629;&#3657;&#3623;&#3609;&#3627;&#3619;&#3639;&#3629;"&#3610;&#3637;&#3610;&#3637;&#3604;&#3638;&#3610;&#3648;&#3610;&#3621;&#3648;&#3618;&#3623;" &#3649;&#3621;&#3632; "&#3610;&#3637;&#3648;&#3629;&#3594;&#3632;&#3627;&#3660;&#3648;&#3617;"
> 
> I'm hoping languages count as a skill though frankly either my grammer or spelling or both are probably awful in the above scentence. Looks pretty though right?
> 
> It's Thai for 'Hello large men and women and everyone who loves large men and women, or "BBW" and "BHM"'
> 
> Lea&#3627;t I hope thats what it says



That counts!  

Welcome!


----------



## Teleute

(Thumbnails are links to the larger versions - I didn't want to COMPLETELY overwhelm the thread with images!)

I do a bunch of crafty things, but the one that I've stuck with the longest (since I was 7!) is origami. Examples:








This is a modular piece, which means I fold a bunch of identical pieces (30, in this case) and then link them together. What's awesome about this model is that it's SUPER sturdy - you can squish and pull on the finished model and it doesn't fall apart, because the links are really strong. Most modular origami pieces are pretty fragile, and need glue to stay together if they're going to be handled at all. This model is about the size of a christmas ornament when finished; I'll actually be making a bunch of them this year to give as gifts.










This one is a cuttlefish that I've been making during my lunch break at work for the past week. <3 cephalopods! The model is great, it has all 8 arms/2 tentacles plus eyes and the siphon (the little tube thingy at the back). This is a single piece of paper, not a modular design.








These two are both modular - the first one is a cube with some corners cut off, and the second is a stellated octahedron (think of two pyramids stuck base-to-base, so they make a sort of diamond shape with 8 faces. Now stick a pyramid on each visible face. This is what you end up with.) I make a lot of modular pieces in white or light blue paper, because it's better for showing the angles and shadows.

(continued)


----------



## Teleute

Lobster! I like the segmented tail and the contrasting-color eyes. I made this model aaaaaaages ago, when I was 13 or so, heh... dunno why I've held onto it so long!








Modular again... I LOVE this design. I've made it from teensy squares of paper and turned it into beads - I made a pair of earrings and a necklace for my mom. It's a bit time-consuming to make a whole bunch of them for jewelry purposes, plus you have to glue it and make sure you use waterproof paper, but I really like the result.










And finally, a work in progress. This will someday be a hedgehog, but it is sloooooow going! I included a shot from underneath so you can kinda see how that carpet of spikes is formed.

Sorry for taking up so much space with pictures! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Teleute said:


> Sorry for taking up so much space with pictures! :blush:



I wish there were more Teleute...they are fantastic. The modular designs are so clever. Please post more :happy:


----------



## Tracyarts

I make kaleidoscopes.

The outsides are covered in polymer clay like this:





When you look through the eyepiece you see a round mandala pattern like these (I shot these photos through the eyepiece of two of my favorite 'scopes. One's makes a five point mandala, the other a six point.):





Here's a bigger photo:





Making the outsides is fun because I have been working with polymer clay for twenty years now. And I like to play around with both old and new techniques, sometimes combining them, sometimes experimenting and putting a twist on them. But, what I enjoy the most is building the inside. Aligning the mirrors just so, and then picking out things to put in the object chambers, thinking about what colors to use together and thinking about they will look like once you shine light through them, reflect them, and layer them on top of each other. 

But the absolute best part is looking through the finished 'scope. Because unless you take a photo through the eyepiece, you get to be the only person in the world who will ever get to see this little piece of art that is gone forever as soon as you move the 'scope and the pieces in the object chamber fall into a new pattern. 

Tracy


----------



## Teleute

littlefairywren said:


> I wish there were more Teleute...they are fantastic. The modular designs are so clever. Please post more :happy:



Awww, thank you!  That'll be motivation to make some more, haha  

Tracy, your kaleidoscopes are INCREDIBLE! Wow! Really beautiful, and I love that you use actual objects inside. I think every kaleidoscope I've ever used had a fixed pattern on the end that you would twist, so they just went through the same set of designs over and over. I LOVE the ephemeral sense of your object-based kaleidoscopes; it's really beautiful to think that nobody else will ever see exactly the same thing. :bow:


----------



## goofy girl

Tracyarts said:


> I make kaleidoscopes.
> 
> The outsides are covered in polymer clay like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you look through the eyepiece you see a round mandala pattern like these (I shot these photos through the eyepiece of two of my favorite 'scopes. One's makes a five point mandala, the other a six point.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bigger photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making the outsides is fun because I have been working with polymer clay for twenty years now. And I like to play around with both old and new techniques, sometimes combining them, sometimes experimenting and putting a twist on them. But, what I enjoy the most is building the inside. Aligning the mirrors just so, and then picking out things to put in the object chambers, thinking about what colors to use together and thinking about they will look like once you shine light through them, reflect them, and layer them on top of each other.
> 
> But the absolute best part is looking through the finished 'scope. Because unless you take a photo through the eyepiece, you get to be the only person in the world who will ever get to see this little piece of art that is gone forever as soon as you move the 'scope and the pieces in the object chamber fall into a new pattern.
> 
> Tracy




Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl

elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sell the flower headbands at a local boutiquey-type store, but the patches are too personal - I give those away to friends.
> 
> edit: sorry about the massive images.



Adorable!! I LOVE the angel with the kitty! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Teleute...Christmas ornament was my first thought when I saw your first picture. Those are AMAZING.

Tracy-holy cow woman...I would love to hear the steps involved in making the inside....and how much they go for..I think my niece would love one.


Oh..and yeah..she's my mama. We fought a lot about my weight as I was growing up..but I know she had my best interest at heart. 

We can drive each other crazy...but we love each other...most days


----------



## littlefairywren

Tracyarts said:


> I make kaleidoscopes.
> 
> 
> Making the outsides is fun because I have been working with polymer clay for twenty years now. And I like to play around with both old and new techniques, sometimes combining them, sometimes experimenting and putting a twist on them. But, what I enjoy the most is building the inside. Aligning the mirrors just so, and then picking out things to put in the object chambers, thinking about what colors to use together and thinking about they will look like once you shine light through them, reflect them, and layer them on top of each other.
> 
> But the absolute best part is looking through the finished 'scope. Because unless you take a photo through the eyepiece, you get to be the only person in the world who will ever get to see this little piece of art that is gone forever as soon as you move the 'scope and the pieces in the object chamber fall into a new pattern.
> 
> Tracy



Just stunning Tracy...:bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Teleute said:


> [
> Lobster! I like the segmented tail and the contrasting-color eyes. I made this model aaaaaaages ago, when I was 13 or so, heh... dunno why I've held onto it so long!
> 
> [
> Modular again... I LOVE this design. I've made it from teensy squares of paper and turned it into beads - I made a pair of earrings and a necklace for my mom. It's a bit time-consuming to make a whole bunch of them for jewelry purposes, plus you have to glue it and make sure you use waterproof paper, but I really like the result.
> 
> 
> And finally, a work in progress. This will someday be a hedgehog, but it is sloooooow going! I included a shot from underneath so you can kinda see how that carpet of spikes is formed.
> 
> Sorry for taking up so much space with pictures! :blush:



I love all of them! Especially the blue modular one, cuttlefish, and lobster! I can't wait until you're done with the hedgehog!!! 

Please feel free to take up as much space with pictures as possible! 




Tracyarts said:


> I make kaleidoscopes.
> 
> The outsides are covered in polymer clay like this:
> [
> 
> When you look through the eyepiece you see a round mandala pattern like these (I shot these photos through the eyepiece of two of my favorite 'scopes. One's makes a five point mandala, the other a six point.):
> [
> 
> 
> Making the outsides is fun because I have been working with polymer clay for twenty years now. And I like to play around with both old and new techniques, sometimes combining them, sometimes experimenting and putting a twist on them. But, what I enjoy the most is building the inside. Aligning the mirrors just so, and then picking out things to put in the object chambers, thinking about what colors to use together and thinking about they will look like once you shine light through them, reflect them, and layer them on top of each other.
> 
> But the absolute best part is looking through the finished 'scope. Because unless you take a photo through the eyepiece, you get to be the only person in the world who will ever get to see this little piece of art that is gone forever as soon as you move the 'scope and the pieces in the object chamber fall into a new pattern.
> 
> Tracy



Absolutely beautiful! They remind me of stained glass windows


----------



## supersoup

Teleute said:


> (Thumbnails are links to the larger versions - I didn't want to COMPLETELY overwhelm the thread with images!)
> 
> I do a bunch of crafty things, but the one that I've stuck with the longest (since I was 7!) is origami. Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a modular piece, which means I fold a bunch of identical pieces (30, in this case) and then link them together. What's awesome about this model is that it's SUPER sturdy - you can squish and pull on the finished model and it doesn't fall apart, because the links are really strong. Most modular origami pieces are pretty fragile, and need glue to stay together if they're going to be handled at all. This model is about the size of a christmas ornament when finished; I'll actually be making a bunch of them this year to give as gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a cuttlefish that I've been making during my lunch break at work for the past week. <3 cephalopods! The model is great, it has all 8 arms/2 tentacles plus eyes and the siphon (the little tube thingy at the back). This is a single piece of paper, not a modular design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are both modular - the first one is a cube with some corners cut off, and the second is a stellated octahedron (think of two pyramids stuck base-to-base, so they make a sort of diamond shape with 8 faces. Now stick a pyramid on each visible face. This is what you end up with.) I make a lot of modular pieces in white or light blue paper, because it's better for showing the angles and shadows.
> 
> (continued)



endlessly fascinating!!

origami is something i've always loved, and i could look at these photos all day!! more plz.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Telute, Wow you must have some kind of patience to be able to do the intricate origami. It would drive me insane! Plus I suck at even the simplest of them! Nice work.

Tracy - Wow, I wouldn't even know where to begin with the Kalidascopes! they are very funky! Do you sell them?


----------



## SuperMishe

I love how talented everyone is!!

My passion is scrapbooking: 

View attachment dad1.JPG


View attachment DSCN0201.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SuperMishe said:


> I love how talented everyone is!!
> 
> My passion is scrapbooking:



Adorable! :bow:


----------



## Carrie

I don't mean to brag, but I can flip my tongue over upside down in my mouth. In both directions.


----------



## Teleute

MisticalMisty said:


> Teleute...Christmas ornament was my first thought when I saw your first picture. Those are AMAZING.



Well, you ARE the christmas ornament lady!  Thank you :blush:



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I love all of them! Especially the blue modular one, cuttlefish, and lobster! I can't wait until you're done with the hedgehog!!!
> 
> Please feel free to take up as much space with pictures as possible!



Aw, thank you! Those are really some of my favorite patterns. I'll definitely post the hedgehog when I'm finished!



supersoup said:


> endlessly fascinating!!
> 
> origami is something i've always loved, and i could look at these photos all day!! more plz.



The call for more is overwhelming, haha! I'll definitely be working on some new models. It's kinda tough to photograph them, especially when they have a lot of "flat" details like the cuttlefish does, but I think I have the hang of it now! Thank you for the compliment 



luscious_lulu said:


> Telute, Wow you must have some kind of patience to be able to do the intricate origami. It would drive me insane! Plus I suck at even the simplest of them! Nice work.
> 
> Tracy - Wow, I wouldn't even know where to begin with the Kalidascopes! they are very funky! Do you sell them?



Why thank you miss Lulu! :happy: It does take a while for some of them - the more complex models, like the modular ones that take a lot of pieces or the animals with a lot of legs, can take several hours to finish. I think the cuttlefish was about 7 hours total, it took me just over a week's worth of lunch breaks to finish it. I wouldn't be able to just sit down and do it for 7 hours straight, but breaking it up little bits at a time lets me really relax and enjoy it.

+1 on wanting to know if you sell the kaleidoscopes, Tracy... I'd certainly be interested!


----------



## Teleute

SuperMishe said:


> I love how talented everyone is!!
> 
> My passion is scrapbooking:



Ooooh I love it! I used to admire my aunt's scrapbooks, but when I tried it myself I just didn't have any good ideas for laying out the pages. I am officially jealous. Very cool!


----------



## Gordo Mejor

One of my odd assortment of achievements is that I won a Bronze medal in aerobatics at the 2nd Great International Paper Airplane contest with a flying wing design I developed myself. It's equivalent to an olympic bronze medal in paper airplanes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I've been told I suck some pretty good d**k


----------



## Linda

Famouslastwords said:


> I've been told I suck some pretty good d**k



bwahahahahaha You have mad skills?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Linda said:


> bwahahahahaha You have mad skills?



Yeah, I'm mad talented. I like to go down. Like Mary J. Blige says "I'm going doooooooooooown, baby."


----------



## Linda

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah, I'm mad talented. I like to go down. Like Mary J. Blige says "I'm going doooooooooooown, baby."



LOL I just love you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Linda said:


> LOL I just love you!



Why thank you!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Teleute those are truly amazing..Such delicate work!

Tracy amazing,those are fantastic..I really love them!

Mishe,that scrapbook looks like it is filled with interesting things.

All of you ladies are so talented and have such patience to be doing that type of work...


FLW you are suppose to keep that secret until you get a chance to use it......LMAO


----------



## MisticalMisty

I love those pages Mishe!


Happy Valentines Day y'all


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Carrie said:


> I don't mean to brag, but I can flip my tongue over upside down in my mouth. In both directions.



Maybe you and FLW can get together and perform an act? 



Famouslastwords said:


> I've been told I suck some pretty good d**k



What if it's a bad one? 



MisticalMisty said:


> Happy Valentines Day y'all
> 
> [




Beautiful!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Maybe you and FLW can get together and perform an act?



That's actually what made me think of my little talent!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> What if it's a bad one?



Depends, is it bad because it's attached to a bad boy? Yes
Is it bad because it smells bad? No


----------



## Teleute

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Teleute those are truly amazing..Such delicate work!



Thank you! :happy: 



MisticalMisty said:


> I love those pages Mishe!
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day y'all



I like the Valentine's Day theme - I would not have thought of making an ornament for that! It came out beautifully.



Famouslastwords said:


> Is it bad because it smells bad? No



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Teleute said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.



Just had to cover my bases, yo.


----------



## Tracyarts

About my kaleidoscopes. The way you configure the three sides of the triangle shaped mirror assembly on the inside of the 'scope determines what kind of image you will see when you look through it. There are different kinds of configurations, but the ones I make produce either a traditional image where you get an endless repeating pattern that reflects against itself in every direction; or a mandala image where you get a multi-sided round pattern that is symmetrical like a snowflake. The ones I make have little chambers at the end where you can put pretty much any transparent object that light can pass through, like beads and chips of colored glass. 

I did have some up for sale on Etsy for a while, but had somebody want to buy a dozen of them to give for Christmas gifts. They bought up all I had except for the few I kept for myself that had flaws on the outside but nice images when you looked through them. I took a break from working on them in January to work on other things but have some supplies on order and will have more up sometime around the middle of the month. 

Here's a photo taken through one of the ones I kept that had a crack in the polymer clay outer layer.







Tracy


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tracyarts said:


> About my kaleidoscopes. The way you configure the three sides of the triangle shaped mirror assembly on the inside of the 'scope determines what kind of image you will see when you look through it. There are different kinds of configurations, but the ones I make produce either a traditional image where you get an endless repeating pattern that reflects against itself in every direction; or a mandala image where you get a multi-sided round pattern that is symmetrical like a snowflake. The ones I make have little chambers at the end where you can put pretty much any transparent object that light can pass through, like beads and chips of colored glass.
> 
> I did have some up for sale on Etsy for a while, but had somebody want to buy a dozen of them to give for Christmas gifts. They bought up all I had except for the few I kept for myself that had flaws on the outside but nice images when you looked through them. I took a break from working on them in January to work on other things but have some supplies on order and will have more up sometime around the middle of the month.
> 
> Here's a photo taken through one of the ones I kept that had a crack in the polymer clay outer layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy




This image warps my mind, I've stared at it too long and it keeps moving. I swear to you I thought it was a .gif

CRRRRAZZZZZY

Must be the combination of Coca Cola and sleeping medication.


----------



## kayrae

i heart this thread


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm on crack, the picture is still moving. Just stare at it for a long time. JUST DO IT LOOOOOK.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm on crack, the picture is still moving. Just stare at it for a long time. JUST DO IT LOOOOOK.



Sooooo that's what you gave me! 

It looks like it's moving to me too.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Sooooo that's what you gave me!
> 
> It looks like it's moving to me too.




Btw I no longer live in Burbank, Ca. *wink*

*waits to see how long it takes her to figure out what she means*


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Btw I no longer live in Burbank, Ca. *wink*
> 
> *waits to see how long it takes her to figure out what she means*



I see where you live


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Btw I no longer live in Burbank, Ca. *wink*
> 
> *waits to see how long it takes her to figure out what she means*



hehehehehehehehehehehe! I know where!


----------



## luscious_lulu

I wrote this last night


They say we become our parents. 
I am my father's daughter. 

I am quick to anger and slow to forgive.
I am sometimes moody and distant.
I can be frustrating and difficult.
I am never without an opinion.
I live my life they way I see fit.
I will fight for what I believe in.
I will not give up when things are tough.
I am fiercely protective of those I hold dear.
I live my life with my head held high.

I may not be perfect, but...
I am my fathers daughter.


----------



## Red

MisticalMisty said:


> Red,
> 
> I would have never guessed that's a wig. You are amazing!



Thank you 



BubbleButtBabe said:


> Red I second what Misty said..That is amazing,it looks like her natural hair..Wish I was that talented..



I still have so much to learn, so chuffed you think it looks natural!



littlefairywren said:


> Red, I am really intrigued by the lace foundation. So is that the baby stage of a wig? You would have to have the patience of a saint. How long to actually make a wig?
> 
> That is really impressive, and the end result is just gorgeous



It varies depending on the finished piece but probably around 75hrs depending on the speed of the knotter!



steely said:


> How fascinating what you do, you must be very excited to make such beautiful things, the end result is gorgeous!



Thank you sweet pea!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Amazing!!!! :bow:





luscious_lulu said:


> Wow! Very impressive



Blushing now...!



goofy girl said:


> Red that is amazing. I'm curious what show that is?



This was for a tour of Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds in 2009



elle camino said:


> Red, as always I'm in awe. I was just telling my friend irl about you and your wigmaking. We both decided that it blows any of our beautytype crafty-endeavors (ooh I make my own lip balm on the stove! durf.) way out of the water.
> 
> 
> I myself make silly things out of felt.



Ummmmm...yeah right YOU are too cool for school missy, your work is amazing, you have a real skill  Your silly things out of felt are unique and beautiful (<3 the ginger girl one!)



supersoup said:


> i am endlessly fascinated with wigs. i spend hours watching videos of them on youtube, i think they are awesome. i love watching people make them, and how to wear them with no one ever knowing it's a wig...so awesome. i have to say i envy you something fierce...a trained MUA, and you make and sell wigs...i'd love to do those things.



Seriously hun, any questions feel free to fire them my way and I'll do my best to help you out. Why don't you try an evening course in make-up as a taster to get you going?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> I wrote this last night
> 
> 
> They say we become our parents.
> I am my father's daughter.
> 
> I am quick to anger and slow to forgive.
> I am sometimes moody and distant.
> I can be frustrating and difficult.
> I am never without an opinion.
> I live my life they way I see fit.
> I will fight for what I believe in.
> I will not give up when things are tough.
> I am fiercely protective of those I hold dear.
> I live my life with my head held high.
> 
> I may not be perfect, but...
> I am my fathers daughter.




Mommy? 



Very nice :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice :bow:



don't even kid about the mommy! 


Thanks


----------



## snuggletiger

great poem Lulu  thats neat


----------



## steely

Tracyarts said:


> About my kaleidoscopes. The way you configure the three sides of the triangle shaped mirror assembly on the inside of the 'scope determines what kind of image you will see when you look through it. There are different kinds of configurations, but the ones I make produce either a traditional image where you get an endless repeating pattern that reflects against itself in every direction; or a mandala image where you get a multi-sided round pattern that is symmetrical like a snowflake. The ones I make have little chambers at the end where you can put pretty much any transparent object that light can pass through, like beads and chips of colored glass.
> 
> I did have some up for sale on Etsy for a while, but had somebody want to buy a dozen of them to give for Christmas gifts. They bought up all I had except for the few I kept for myself that had flaws on the outside but nice images when you looked through them. I took a break from working on them in January to work on other things but have some supplies on order and will have more up sometime around the middle of the month.
> 
> Here's a photo taken through one of the ones I kept that had a crack in the polymer clay outer layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



This actually made me catch my breath, it is gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## steely

luscious_lulu said:


> I wrote this last night
> 
> 
> They say we become our parents.
> I am my father's daughter.
> 
> I am quick to anger and slow to forgive.
> I am sometimes moody and distant.
> I can be frustrating and difficult.
> I am never without an opinion.
> I live my life they way I see fit.
> I will fight for what I believe in.
> I will not give up when things are tough.
> I am fiercely protective of those I hold dear.
> I live my life with my head held high.
> 
> I may not be perfect, but...
> I am my fathers daughter.



I really enjoyed reading this, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## theladypoet

I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)

It may look like an ordinary crochet slinky-





- but hyperbolic scarf quickly reveals its true form.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

theladypoet said:


> I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)



Love it!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

theladypoet said:


> I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)



Oooh, I want one for winter!


----------



## Cat

theladypoet said:


> I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)



That's awesome!!


----------



## goofy girl

theladypoet said:


> I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)
> 
> It may look like an ordinary crochet slinky-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but hyperbolic scarf quickly reveals its true form.



My scarves always do that curling thing when I'm making a scarf and I hate it and give up, but now that I see your finished scarf I really love it


----------



## steely

theladypoet said:


> I present the hyperbolic* scarf (*not actually hyperbolic, since I ran out of yarn)
> 
> It may look like an ordinary crochet slinky-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but hyperbolic scarf quickly reveals its true form.



That is very, very cool.


----------



## steely

I guess this is a hobby. I have nursed this Amaryllis since late October/early November. I never thought it would bloom but about three days ago it started to break free. It's quite lovely next to the Christmas cactus that actually bloomed at the end of November. The plants just would not cooperate this year.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> I guess this is a hobby. I have nursed this Amaryllis since late October/early November. I never thought it would bloom but about three days ago it started to break free. It's quite lovely next to the Christmas cactus that actually bloomed at the end of November. The plants just would not cooperate this year.



Soooooooooooooo lovely! :bow: I adore Amaryllis.


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Soooooooooooooo lovely! :bow: I adore Amaryllis.



I can't remember, please forgive me, are you the horticulturist? I know someone here in my BBW women has a degree in horticulture. If so, I thought you would enjoy this.  I love them, too. I usually have them every Christmas. It doesn't seem like Christmas without them.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> I can't remember, please forgive me, are you the horticulturist? I know someone here in my BBW women has a degree in horticulture. If so, I thought you would enjoy this.  I love them, too. I usually have them every Christmas. It doesn't seem like Christmas without them.



Yep 'tis me, but I had to leave due to my medical issues before I got my degree .


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yep 'tis me, but I had to leave due to my medical issues before I got my degree .



I'm so sorry to hear that, you'll always be a horticulturist to me.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, you'll always be a horticulturist to me.



She's beautifullllllllllllllllllllll! 

I'll look around for a catalog I have; it has TONS of different varieties of Amaryllis. Excellent prices too.


----------



## steely

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She's beautifullllllllllllllllllllll!
> 
> I'll look around for a catalog I have; it has TONS of different varieties of Amaryllis. Excellent prices too.



Oooo! Lovely, lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

_Some_ of my illustration work can be seen at my website: Pinklaughter.com


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> _Some_ of my illustration work can be seen at my website: Pinklaughter.com



They look great! :bow:


----------



## AtlantisAK

steely said:


> I guess this is a hobby. I have nursed this Amaryllis since late October/early November. I never thought it would bloom but about three days ago it started to break free. It's quite lovely next to the Christmas cactus that actually bloomed at the end of November. The plants just would not cooperate this year.




I wish I could grow plants, but it's kind of hard since my boyfriend always finds some way to either knock them over or just outright kill them in some obscure and crazy way. 

That amaryllis is very pretty! I love the color on it.


----------



## steely

AtlantisAK said:


> I wish I could grow plants, but it's kind of hard since my boyfriend always finds some way to either knock them over or just outright kill them in some obscure and crazy way.
> 
> That amaryllis is very pretty! I love the color on it.



Thank you! It's an "Apple Blossom" and I have one every Christmas, along with Christmas cactus. I like them, too. I came to growing things late in my life. I had no idea I had any talent at all and I'm not sure it is. There is something so satisfying about nuturing life, even if it is a plant. I'm such a geek but when I can get things to grow and bloom, you'd think I was blooming myself. Like I did all the hard work. LOL

Keep trying, it really is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## steely

A few of the flowers I grow outside that sustain me. I am really ready for spring, I think that's why I am posting them.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Steely,

Those are beautiful. I had morning glories at my last place. They just sprung up out of nowhere. It was funny. My neighbor had put an old computer chair out in his back yard and it was completely covered in them.


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> Steely,
> 
> Those are beautiful. I had morning glories at my last place. They just sprung up out of nowhere. It was funny. My neighbor had put an old computer chair out in his back yard and it was completely covered in them.



There is nothing I love better than beautiful "weed".


----------



## steely

A few more because I love them! Daffodils soon, please!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Beautiful flowers Steely. I love them all!


----------



## steely

luscious_lulu said:


> Beautiful flowers Steely. I love them all!



I'm so glad, this place needs a breath of fresh flowers. Brighten things up!


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> A few more because I love them! Daffodils soon, please!



What beautiful flowers Amy. 
I love the roses...they are perfect! :wubu:


----------



## steely

It's a fairy pink rosebush, the thorns are so little and sharp it will shred you before you know it! It's cute but I have never been able to prune it. I guess it doesn't mind, it just keeps growing. :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch

Amy, life is coming back to greet you in all of its glory. All around you things are growing and greeting you and calling you out to join them in life again. Surround yourself with living things, enjoy the beauty and smile often . I hope you plant a lot of roses. I miss mine from back home. I will enjoy your gardening updates and smile at fond memories of my garden. Don't forget the Lilacs!


----------



## steely

I do have Lilac's! We planted them the first year we lived here. They are growing but they haven't bloomed. That is one of the bittersweet things about all of the trees and flowers we planted, he won't be here to see how beautiful our work has become. The cherry trees have grown even this winter, they look huge. 

Harold was the one who loved roses, all the ones we planted were for him. Mostly yellow, he loved yellow roses. I'm always afraid to prune and I end up killing them anyway. I took my grandfather Clate's advice, prune it back until you think you've killed it and then prune a third of it from there. LOL I killed the small one. It just breaks my heart, too. I hate to kill things!

I am trying to fill my life with light and happiness. It's not quite time for spring but it is very close and I am ready.


----------



## steely

A lovely double daylily, they are gorgeous. My Hydrangea, I just love it. The blue is heavenly. And one of my butterfly bushes, I love to watch the butterflies when I'm sitting on the porch.


----------



## MisticalMisty

New bauble!


----------



## MIgirl2008

Your stuff is awesome!

(In reference to Cat's paper-cutting and quilting)


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> A lovely double daylily, they are gorgeous. My Hydrangea, I just love it. The blue is heavenly. And one of my butterfly bushes, I love to watch the butterflies when I'm sitting on the porch.



Amy, the flower pics a so beautiful. It is like taking a walk in your garden 
The Hydrangea makes me miss my old garden...I had a Lilac too (the most heavenly smell)!


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> New bauble!



Oh Misty, that is gorgeous! Believe me when it is time for the family ornament exchange this Christmas, you are going to be my go-to girl! I know one of the sisters or nieces would love one of your ornaments!


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Amy, the flower pics a so beautiful. It is like taking a walk in your garden
> The Hydrangea makes me miss my old garden...I had a Lilac too (the most heavenly smell)!



It is beautiful and it makes me so happy to think that soon it will be time for it all to start again. I really hope the Lilac's bloom this spring, I want to smell that heavenly fragrance. I have a Korean Spice Virbirnum, the fragrance from that shrub, I've never smelled anything like it. It blooms in the early spring when the grass is cool and damp under your feet. I like to crouch there with my toes and fingers in the cool grass and smell the spring. The new grass and the rich dirt, there is nothing like it on this earth.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.


----------



## isamarie69

Tau said:


> So,so lovely Tania!! I wish I could sew from the bottom of my heart - am taking lessons in the next month because I don't think sewing is a skill a fat girl should be without.
> 
> My hobby's - and also my job - writing and photography. Below two fave shots from two shoots last year. Sorry bout the watermark



The first woman the goldish picture is Amazing!!


----------



## steely

TheDragonsPearl said:


> I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.



Your art is beautiful, powerful.


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Thankyou Steely!


----------



## littlefairywren

TheDragonsPearl said:


> I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.



Wow, I love the palette in this.....some of my favourite colours. It is very beautiful TDP :happy:


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Awww! Thankyou! I'm glad you like her!


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> It is beautiful and it makes me so happy to think that soon it will be time for it all to start again. I really hope the Lilac's bloom this spring, I want to smell that heavenly fragrance. I have a Korean Spice Virbirnum, the fragrance from that shrub, I've never smelled anything like it. It blooms in the early spring when the grass is cool and damp under your feet. I like to crouch there with my toes and fingers in the cool grass and smell the spring. The new grass and the rich dirt, there is nothing like it on this earth.



Amy, do you have a Daphne bush at all? I am not sure if you have them there, but it is the most gorgeous fragrance....although, they can be very temperamental to grow. It would be a lovely addition to your garden if not


----------



## nettie

steely said:


> A few of the flowers I grow outside that sustain me. I am really ready for spring, I think that's why I am posting them.



Just lovely, and I have to say an uplifiting sight for someone who is awfully tired of seeing snow. I am soooo ready for spring!


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Amy, do you have a Daphne bush at all? I am not sure if you have them there, but it is the most gorgeous fragrance....although, they can be very temperamental to grow. It would be a lovely addition to your garden if not



I will check that out and see if it can be grown here in the states. I love a new plant.



nettie said:


> Just lovely, and I have to say an uplifiting sight for someone who is awfully tired of seeing snow. I am soooo ready for spring!



Thanks, I know what you mean. I am tired of the snow too.


----------



## luscious_lulu

TheDragonsPearl said:


> I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.



very cool!


----------



## MisticalMisty

steely said:


> Oh Misty, that is gorgeous! Believe me when it is time for the family ornament exchange this Christmas, you are going to be my go-to girl! I know one of the sisters or nieces would love one of your ornaments!



Thanks Amy  This one is one of my favorites. Just let me know and I'll hook you up sister


----------



## *Ravenous*

well I am in currently trying to get my clothing line of the ground but I have plenty of artwork that I've done to show you all... 

View attachment l_419f2b969a22f1f35d6a84c0828c799c.jpg


View attachment loverz.jpg


View attachment livin.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

*Ravenous* said:


> well I am in currently trying to get my clothing line of the ground but I have plenty of artwork that I've done to show you all...



Me likey!
 .....


----------



## *Ravenous*

luscious_lulu said:


> Me likey!
> .....



thanks!!!!!


----------



## steely

*Ravenous* said:


> well I am in currently trying to get my clothing line of the ground but I have plenty of artwork that I've done to show you all...



Very lovely things, you're very talented.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lavender Love


----------



## MisticalMisty

Y'all please tell me if you get tired of seeing these..lol


----------



## steely

I never get tired of seeing your beautiful creations. They are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Saoirse

I like mucking things up with Sharpies 





















I also mess around with duct tape. Im working on a ukulele case atm!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Those are great! I love Fraggle Rock!


----------



## BigCutieAnya

w0000t! I love drinky crow! These are awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren

Saoirse I love your work....the bag is brilliant!!


----------



## steely

Wow! Who knew a Sharpie could produce art that great! Looks really good!


----------



## *Ravenous*

TheDragonsPearl said:


> I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.




I really love this painting! do you use water colors?


----------



## *Ravenous*

Very creative! I would buy that fraggle rock tote




Saoirse said:


> I like mucking things up with Sharpies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also mess around with duct tape. Im working on a ukulele case atm!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Do you sell these by any chance...my aunt would love the lavender love...




MisticalMisty said:


> Lavender Love


----------



## MisticalMisty

*Ravenous* said:


> Do you sell these by any chance...my aunt would love the lavender love...



Yes I do! you can see all of the other ones here. You can pm me here or email me at thejollyfatelf at yahoo dot com if you have any questions


----------



## Jes

Link to video: http://www.naztoday.com/news/top-stories/2010/02/watch-the-flagstaff-mayoral-debate-2010/

You can fast forward 'til about 1 min 20 secs in, or just take a gander at this shot of Flagstaff Mayor Sara Pressler during last night's televised mayoral debate: 

View attachment mayor.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch

Jes said:


> Link to video: http://www.naztoday.com/news/top-stories/2010/02/watch-the-flagstaff-mayoral-debate-2010/
> 
> You can fast forward 'til about 1 min 20 secs in, or just take a gander at this shot of Flagstaff Mayor Sara Pressler during last night's televised mayoral debate:



WOO HOO, looks like she is wearing one of your necklaces! ( at least i think i'm right)


----------



## Jes

cinnamitch said:


> WOO HOO, looks like she is wearing one of your necklaces! ( at least i think i'm right)



No, you're wrong. I actually made the Mayor. *wink* FROM MY OWN LOINS.

Yes, you are right, she's wearing my 3 Coins in the Fountain necklace in the Ocean palette. I thought a nice Democrat Blue would be a good idea.

Earlier today, she showed her campaign staffer a blackberry text that said: Sara, good job on the debate. And I love your necklace!

hahaha. I LOVE IT. Today has definitely been All.About.Me.


----------



## NYCGabriel

http://ArtWanted.com/GabrielNYC I like working in photoshop


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steely said:


> A few of the flowers I grow outside that sustain me. I am really ready for spring, I think that's why I am posting them.





steely said:


> A few more because I love them! Daffodils soon, please!





steely said:


> I do have Lilac's! We planted them the first year we lived here. They are growing but they haven't bloomed. That is one of the bittersweet things about all of the trees and flowers we planted, he won't be here to see how beautiful our work has become. The cherry trees have grown even this winter, they look huge.
> 
> Harold was the one who loved roses, all the ones we planted were for him. Mostly yellow, he loved yellow roses. I'm always afraid to prune and I end up killing them anyway. I took my grandfather Clate's advice, prune it back until you think you've killed it and then prune a third of it from there. LOL I killed the small one. It just breaks my heart, too. I hate to kill things!
> 
> I am trying to fill my life with light and happiness. It's not quite time for spring but it is very close and I am ready.





steely said:


> A lovely double daylily, they are gorgeous. My Hydrangea, I just love it. The blue is heavenly. And one of my butterfly bushes, I love to watch the butterflies when I'm sitting on the porch.



Stunning flowers!!! :happy:



MisticalMisty said:


> New bauble!



Very pretty!



TheDragonsPearl said:


> I am an artist/illustrator and bbw model living and working in Bellingham, WA. In my art I try to focus on the return of the whole woman as she is when allowed to grow to her potential. She is not bone thin, she is abundant and curvaceous, she is not weak and dependant, she is strong and cunning. She is not afraid, she is a leader...Magick is in her, Goddess is in her. She knows this and embraces who she is. All of who she is, has been and will be.



That's wonderful! :bow:



*Ravenous* said:


> well I am in currently trying to get my clothing line of the ground but I have plenty of artwork that I've done to show you all...



Those look great! 



MisticalMisty said:


> Lavender Love






MisticalMisty said:


> Y'all please tell me if you get tired of seeing these..lol
> 
> [




Very, very pretty :bow:



Saoirse said:


> I like mucking things up with Sharpies
> 
> 
> 
> I also mess around with duct tape. Im working on a ukulele case atm!



Love!!!! 



Jes said:


> No, you're wrong. I actually made the Mayor. *wink* FROM MY OWN LOINS.
> 
> Yes, you are right, she's wearing my 3 Coins in the Fountain necklace in the Ocean palette. I thought a nice Democrat Blue would be a good idea.
> 
> Earlier today, she showed her campaign staffer a blackberry text that said: Sara, good job on the debate. And I love your necklace!
> 
> hahaha. I LOVE IT. Today has definitely been All.About.Me.



Congrats!!!!!



NYCGabriel said:


> http://ArtWanted.com/GabrielNYC I like working in photoshop



Hi, this is open just for women . You might want to start your own talent thread in the FA section.


----------



## NYCGabriel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Hi, this is open just for women . You might want to start your own talent thread in the FA section.



oh! sorry about that


----------



## mossystate

bad habit of giving a shit...nevermind


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

NYCGabriel said:


> oh! sorry about that



'tis ok 



mossystate said:


> bad habit of giving a shit...nevermind



You're an odd one my dear  Like I should talk lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

The Easter Bunny has taken over!







This is a 4 sided egg...Crazy..I know


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> The Easter Bunny has taken over!




Adorable!!


----------



## littlefairywren

MisticalMisty said:


> The Easter Bunny has taken over!




I adore the colours in the first egg Misty...so soft and pretty! You are so clever, and damn, you must have the patience of a saint


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks y'all.

I have a patience for this I guess..but not much else..LOL


----------



## cravex

*steps out of a closet with the word "NERD" on it*

my skill






there all about 28mm tall (1 1/4) inches
















*flees back inside nerd closet and awaits reprisals*


----------



## Famouslastwords

cravex said:


> *steps out of a closet with the word "NERD" on it*
> 
> my skill
> 
> *flees back inside nerd closet and awaits reprisals*



Wow, amazaming!!!!!!!! I give them a billion thumbs up!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Cravex,those are simply amazing..I can just imagine all the hours and hours of patience that went into creating all of them..You are an artist!


----------



## littlefairywren

Wow cravex, they are fantastic. No need to hide in that nerd closet!


----------



## *Ravenous*

cravex said:


> *steps out of a closet with the word "NERD" on it*
> 
> my skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there all about 28mm tall (1 1/4) inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *flees back inside nerd closet and awaits reprisals*






My inner nerd also hopped out and said AWESOME!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cravex said:


> *steps out of a closet with the word "NERD" on it*
> 
> my skill



Wow!! Those are amazing! :bow:


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Cravex your miniature painting skills are superb! Very nice work! I am getting ready to work on some WarHammer pieces myself so wow very nice to see such great work to aspire to! *bows*

Anyways, thought I would share my newest piece. It is called Living Earth and is only the size of a standard playing card. Again, a focus on the divine feminine and the pervasive one-ness we share with the universe.

Shown almost twice its actual size for detail.


----------



## pinkylou

I design and make mohair teddies, I really need a website, but sadly Im not very technical!


----------



## spiritangel

pinkylou said:


> I design and make mohair teddies, I really need a website, but sadly Im not very technical!



Nice to meet a fellow teddy bear artist  I have a website but its not functional in that no one can buy anything ect, I am not technically minded either, and your bears are Adorable 

So much stunning artwork here, just amazing

and is the living earth Piece intended as an artist trading card it is simply stunning so much detail and texture.

This is my latest bear, I am doing a range of these in different colours
















and here are my other bears I have made this year











I also scrapbook, so will give you the link to my photobucket as there is just to much stuff re bears and scrapping to share here

http://smg.photobucket.com/home/soustar_creations/index


----------



## pinkylou

Ooh I love them! Do you make the fairy wings too? I've made smaller teds with gold filigree wings but I cant remember now where I bought them  I do a lot of traditional bears as thats what people seem to want but I prefer using colours, I'll have to do better pics!


----------



## spiritangel

Actually I do have some bought ones but the wings on this bear I have embossed using a butterfly stamp on acetate it does shrink a little but love it

I tend to rarely do the traditional bears, and funny but i think I actually sold more than anyone else at the last show I was at, I tend also to attract non bear people who just fall in love with one or other bear and have to adopt them.

Elphie the witch is my first bear sceene and I love how it turned out, I think the cauldron filling took longer than the actual bear lol,

I hand sew, do create my own patterns but have to be really inspired to create new ones, as I hand sew I cannot get two of my bears to turn out identical if I try, I have been experimenting this last year with, texture paste, actually dressing my bears (all hand sewn) making hats other than clown hats, oh so much and now the fairy wings and the skirt is actually made out of large scrapbooking flowers, I often dip into my scrap stash for stuff for the bears 

well the pics of the fairy bear are not the greatest but I was so excited to finish her last night I wanted to share her with a friend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*perks up at mention of fairy wings*


All the fairy fantasy isn't nerdy.....is it?


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm a vocalist. Finally a picture of me performing that doesn't make me want to hurl.


----------



## spiritangel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *perks up at mention of fairy wings*
> 
> 
> All the fairy fantasy isn't nerdy.....is it?




nope just magical, keep thinking you look like a pixie in your profile pic, and I dress up as fairy amanda for friends kids and my nieces birthdays when its fairy party time

was floored when I was told how beautiful a fairy I was by some children, and not made fun of for being a "fat" fairy lol, but they did get to have an awesome time so you know that would have helped

think fairies are awesome 


Lilly you look great, what sort of music do you sing?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigCutieAnya said:


> Cravex your miniature painting skills are superb! Very nice work! I am getting ready to work on some WarHammer pieces myself so wow very nice to see such great work to aspire to! *bows*
> 
> Anyways, thought I would share my newest piece. It is called Living Earth and is only the size of a standard playing card. Again, a focus on the divine feminine and the pervasive one-ness we share with the universe.
> 
> Shown almost twice its actual size for detail.



Stunning!!



pinkylou said:


> I design and make mohair teddies, I really need a website, but sadly Im not very technical!
> 
> 
> 
> [



Adorable!! Have you tried making a shop on Esty? It's quite easy to do and they show you step by step how to make your own shop there.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *perks up at mention of fairy wings*
> 
> 
> All the fairy fantasy isn't nerdy.....is it?



You silly fairy winged demon , of course it isn't!



LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a vocalist. Finally a picture of me performing that doesn't make me want to hurl.
> 
> [​




WooHoo!! Way to go!!!!! :bow:​


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> Nice to meet a fellow teddy bear artist  I have a website but its not functional in that no one can buy anything ect, I am not technically minded either, and your bears are Adorable
> 
> So much stunning artwork here, just amazing
> 
> and is the living earth Piece intended as an artist trading card it is simply stunning so much detail and texture.
> 
> This is my latest bear, I am doing a range of these in different colours
> 
> 
> 
> and here are my other bears I have made this year
> 
> 
> I also scrapbook, so will give you the link to my photobucket as there is just to much stuff re bears and scrapping to share here
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/home/soustar_creations/index



Love the witch one!!


----------



## spiritangel

Thanks, lots of love and work went into here and her little sceene but I do love the result,


----------



## LillyBBBW

spiritangel said:


> Lilly you look great, what sort of music do you sing?





MizzSnakeBite said:


> WooHoo!! Way to go!!!!! :bow:



Thanks ladies.  I sing mostly jazz and old school R&B.


----------



## Tracyarts

" *steps out of a closet with the word "NERD" on it* "

I think those are great. I've tried painting some of my husband's Warmachine minatures and the fine detail is just beyond my skill and patience level. Do you enter any of your minis in painting competitions? 

Tracy


----------



## BigCutieAnya

Lilly, girl you are SMOKIN hot! I bet you sing like an angel!


----------



## AtlantisAK

I'm a jewelry artist, just now getting into a new style.  This took me over 7 hours to do!


----------



## spiritangel

Awesome, mayby you could put a link or some such to a video of you singing for us


wow that necklace is stunning love the wire work in it so much detail


----------



## LillyBBBW

spiritangel said:


> Awesome, mayby you could put a link or some such to a video of you singing for us
> 
> 
> wow that necklace is stunning love the wire work in it so much detail



http://www.bostonpartymachine.com

There's a crudely done video on there but I'm in it.


----------



## Red

AtlantisAK said:


> I'm a jewelry artist, just now getting into a new style.  This took me over 7 hours to do!



Oooooh this is totally up my street, I love it, it's very beautiful! If only I had some spare cash, I'd definitely snap that up!


----------



## littlefairywren

@Anya...it is beautiful....have you ever thought of paininting and designing Tarot cards?



pinkylou said:


> I design and make mohair teddies, I really need a website, but sadly Im not very technical!



Love the teddies, sooo cute 



spiritangel said:


> Nice to meet a fellow teddy bear artist  I have a website but its not functional in that no one can buy anything ect, I am not technically minded either, and your bears are Adorable
> 
> So much stunning artwork here, just amazing
> 
> and is the living earth Piece intended as an artist trading card it is simply stunning so much detail and texture.
> 
> This is my latest bear, I am doing a range of these in different colours



Fairy Bear for me too!



AtlantisAK said:


> I'm a jewelry artist, just now getting into a new style.  This took me over 7 hours to do!



Oooh, now that is just stunning!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> I'm a jewelry artist, just now getting into a new style.  This took me over 7 hours to do!



Beautiful


----------



## MisticalMisty

We have such a talented group of ladies. I love everything!


Here's my latest creation. I'm sponsoring a giveaway here. You can enter until tomorrow night I think.

I call this one bunny ears...looks like a pair to me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> We have such a talented group of ladies. I love everything!
> 
> 
> Here's my latest creation. I'm sponsoring a giveaway here. You can enter until tomorrow night I think.
> 
> I call this one bunny ears...looks like a pair to me
> 
> [




Adorable!!


----------



## Tina

I've really been enjoying looking through this thread whenever I get the chance, and have been following Misty's progress with her ornaments. They really rock, Misty. You're kicking ass! I've also heard Ms. Lilly sing, but on CD only; I'd love to hear her sing in person. There are SO many creative people here. Thank you for sharing your work.  

As some might be aware, I make jewelry. The link to my store is in my sig...


















I've also been working on getting an online store together for art prints (as well as greeting cards, household items and such decorated with my art) for a new trail I've blazed for fellow jewelry-obsessed, which is art made from photos of my jewelry. It's not been launched yet, but I thought I'd post a few images, just to see if it's something that might be thought of as worthwhile to anyone but me. The first one combines a necklace I designed with a fractal of mine and some other elements...













I have fractals and other digital art I've done, as well as art created with traditional media, but I figure I've taken up enough bandwidth for one day.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks Devi and Tina

Ok..Tina, explain the pictures to me. Your actual jewelry is part of the art or just a picture of it?

I love, love, LOVE that last one!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tina said:


> I've really been enjoying looking through this thread whenever I get the chance, and have been following Misty's progress with her ornaments. They really rock, Misty. You're kicking ass! I've also heard Ms. Lilly sing, but on CD only; I'd love to hear her sing in person. There are SO many creative people here. Thank you for sharing your work.
> 
> As some might be aware, I make jewelry. The link to my store is in my sig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been working on getting an online store together for art prints (as well as greeting cards, household items and such decorated with my art) for a new trail I've blazed for fellow jewelry-obsessed, which is art made from photos of my jewelry. It's not been launched yet, but I thought I'd post a few images, just to see if it's something that might be thought of as worthwhile to anyone but me. The first one combines a necklace I designed with a fractal of mine and some other elements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have fractals and other digital art I've done, as well as art created with traditional media, but I figure I've taken up enough bandwidth for one day.



Tina it has gotten so I can't even go and look at your store. I want... EVERYTHING! Litterally. I have fantasies about wearing something different every single day of the year and having everyone falling all over themselves admiring my good taste and wondering where I got my stuff. The only reason I dream this is because it is physically impossible for me to wear everything all at once. Gorgeous. :eat2:


----------



## Tina

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Devi and Tina
> 
> Ok..Tina, explain the pictures to me. Your actual jewelry is part of the art or just a picture of it?
> 
> I love, love, LOVE that last one!


Thank you, Misty!

The art actually uses the jewelry photos as a foundation, so that I take photos that I believe turned out well and may have some artistic value, and play with them in photoshop. For instance, the one you like, which is based upon my Helen of Troy necklace, "Lady of Sorrows," has the least amount of alteration. But something like the top one, which is based upon my "Morticia" necklace, has a lot of post-processing: combining the photo with one of my fractals and using layer ops, etc. The original necklace photo (the store version, anyway, which has been cropped and re-sized for the purposes of listing in the shop) is here. That gives you a good general idea of how it looked before alteration in photoshop.

The green rose has various layers of vintage paper textures, brushes, layer ops, etc. These images and more can be printed on posters and prints, greeting cards, coffee mugs, mousepads, binders, keychains, postcards, magnets, and even postage stamps, skate boards and shoes (and more; it's insane the stuff that can be created, though it's not inexpensive). It's a different kind of creativity and I enjoy it a lot. And goodness knows, with thousands of jewelry photographs to choose from, I have a lot of material. Now, is it the sort of thing people would want to buy? I dunno. Guess I'll find out. :c)


LillyBBBW said:


> Tina it has gotten so I can't even go and look at your store. I want... EVERYTHING! Litterally. I have fantasies about wearing something different every single day of the year and having everyone falling all over themselves admiring my good taste and wondering where I got my stuff. The only reason I dream this is because it is physically impossible for me to wear everything all at once. Gorgeous. :eat2:


Thank you, Lilly, my generous friend. That is a great compliment, and one that I appreciate very much. Who knows? You might check the mail one day to find something sparkly in there. Stranger things have happened... Oh, _way_ stranger.


----------



## succubus_dxb

i'm a fine art student... it's all i've ever wanted to do.

This is a charcoal sketch, 20 minutes, life model. There's nothing greater than having the human form presented for you to study  

View attachment 14533_176398237047_507902047_2800269_2453065_n.jpg


----------



## Tina

FABULOUS! You're very good. One of the biggest challenges as an artist, I think (and one of the most interesting and fun) is an accurate representation of the undraped human figure. Charcoal or conte crayon? I adore conte crayons.

*sigh* I reallyreallyreally miss life drawing. Really beautiful. I'd love to see more of your work.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tina said:


> FABULOUS! You're very good. One of the biggest challenges as an artist, I think (and one of the most interesting and fun) is an accurate representation of the undraped human figure. Charcoal or conte crayon? I adore conte crayons.
> 
> *sigh* I reallyreallyreally miss life drawing. Really beautiful. I'd love to see more of your work.



Thanks so much Tina  Just charcoal on cheap paper, I find conte is too....decisive. I like to solidify form and line later on during a sketch, and just keep it 'loose' to begin with. Will put some of my other work up soon


----------



## Tina

Please do. I will enjoy seeing it. I can't tell you how much I miss that. I used to work large, whether it was with paint, conte or, pastels, but I developed bone spurs in my shoulders, and especially the right one and I'm right-handed. What that does is that when I hold my arm up for any length of time it hurts, but worse, when I make rising motions with it, the bone saws into the muscles and tendons, or whatever. It was so horribly painful to draw or paint I had to give it up. My father taught me to draw when I was 7 years old and I've always loved it.

So I started doing digital art and have a Wacom tablet I haven't used for ages. I love the computer for the vibrant hues and color blends one can achieve and it can be satisfying. But let's face it, the computer is a sterile environment and there's nothing like getting one's hands dirty -- nothing like the smell of kneaded rubber erasers. Even too much time on the computer using the mouse takes its toll.

For those of us with an innate creative drive, we'll find a way to continue to create, but I do miss it. I still love looking at all of my art supplies (I have tons of them!) and miss using my Rembrandt pastels; they are like silk. 

As a child back to school time was always wonderful for me, for a very short period of time. I hated school, because I was always the very fattest child, and teen, wherever I went, and paid for it. And I could never find cute clothes. But back to school meant going to the stationery store (back when they had them and it wasn't chains like Staples, or whatever) and walking up and down the aisles looking at the various school and art supplies. Magical. :wubu:

Yes, post more, definitely.


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm a fine art student... it's all i've ever wanted to do.
> 
> This is a charcoal sketch, 20 minutes, life model. There's nothing greater than having the human form presented for you to study



Bobbi...just wow! I wish I had your skill, and yes please post more.


----------



## luscious_lulu

BigCutieAnya said:


> Anyways, thought I would share my newest piece. It is called Living Earth and is only the size of a standard playing card. Again, a focus on the divine feminine and the pervasive one-ness we share with the universe.
> 
> Shown almost twice its actual size for detail.



You are very talented. 



pinkylou said:


> I design and make mohair teddies, I really need a website, but sadly Im not very technical!




They are adorable. I'm sure someone on dims must know how to create a website. I'm sure you could tap into their knowledge.



spiritangel said:


> Nice to meet a fellow teddy bear artist  I have a website but its not functional in that no one can buy anything ect, I am not technically minded either, and your bears are Adorable
> 
> I also scrapbook, so will give you the link to my photobucket as there is just to much stuff re bears and scrapping to share here



cute, again. You should try to tap into the knowledge on the board or try ebay/etsy.



AtlantisAK said:


> I'm a jewelry artist, just now getting into a new style.  This took me over 7 hours to do!



It's beautiful. Do you sell it on line?



LillyBBBW said:


> http://www.bostonpartymachine.com
> 
> There's a crudely done video on there but I'm in it.



Awsome honey! 



Tina said:


> As some might be aware, I make jewelry. The link to my store is in my sig...[/CENTER]
> 
> I've also been working on getting an online store together for art prints (as well as greeting cards, household items and such decorated with my art) for a new trail I've blazed for fellow jewelry-obsessed, which is art made from photos of my jewelry. It's not been launched yet, but I thought I'd post a few images, just to see if it's something that might be thought of as worthwhile to anyone but me. The first one combines a necklace I designed with a fractal of mine and some other elements...
> 
> I have fractals and other digital art I've done, as well as art created with traditional media, but I figure I've taken up enough bandwidth for one day.



You have some interesting pieces. I'll have to check them out when I have more time.



succubus_dxb said:


> i'm a fine art student... it's all i've ever wanted to do.
> 
> This is a charcoal sketch, 20 minutes, life model. There's nothing greater than having the human form presented for you to study



Cool.


----------



## AtlantisAK

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, now that is just stunning!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful



Thank you both so much! I think it looks far better in person than shown in the pics. I'm going to try to get a picture of it worn on a person, it definately is a nice large piece.



luscious_lulu said:


> It's beautiful. Do you sell it on line?



Thank you too! And yes, I do sell it online with all my other jewelry on Etsy. This is the actual listing. Its the only piece I have of that price, but with the hours and careful work (and ouchies on fingers) it's actually priced lower than what it should be, according to people I've asked.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=42234187

and my Etsy homepage:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak


----------



## AtlantisAK

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm a fine art student... it's all i've ever wanted to do.
> 
> This is a charcoal sketch, 20 minutes, life model. There's nothing greater than having the human form presented for you to study



Oh wow, all that in 20 minutes? I used to draw but kind of got out of it...That's incrediably impressive. I couldnt imagine what you'd make if you took an hour!


----------



## LillyBBBW

AtlantisAK said:


> Thank you both so much! I think it looks far better in person than shown in the pics. I'm going to try to get a picture of it worn on a person, it definately is a nice large piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you too! And yes, I do sell it online with all my other jewelry on Etsy. This is the actual listing. Its the only piece I have of that price, but with the hours and careful work (and ouchies on fingers) it's actually priced lower than what it should be, according to people I've asked.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=42234187
> 
> and my Etsy homepage:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak



You do such spectacular work with the copper wire. That necklas must have take days to do. I especially love your flourite pendant at your etsy site.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tina said:


> As some might be aware, I make jewelry. The link to my store is in my sig...
> 
> 
> I have fractals and other digital art I've done, as well as art created with traditional media, but I figure I've taken up enough bandwidth for one day.



As you already know............I LOVE it all... 



LillyBBBW said:


> Tina it has gotten so I can't even go and look at your store. I want... EVERYTHING! Litterally. I have fantasies about wearing something different every single day of the year and having everyone falling all over themselves admiring my good taste and wondering where I got my stuff. The only reason I dream this is because it is physically impossible for me to wear everything all at once. Gorgeous. :eat2:



Yes, she's quite addictive 



succubus_dxb said:


> i'm a fine art student... it's all i've ever wanted to do.
> 
> This is a charcoal sketch, 20 minutes, life model. There's nothing greater than having the human form presented for you to study



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Tina

Thank you, Lulu. 

Dev, you're always very supportive and sweet. Thank you, birdie girl.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tina said:


> I've really been enjoying looking through this thread whenever I get the chance, and have been following Misty's progress with her ornaments. They really rock, Misty. You're kicking ass! I've also heard Ms. Lilly sing, but on CD only; I'd love to hear her sing in person. There are SO many creative people here. Thank you for sharing your work.
> 
> I have fractals and other digital art I've done, as well as art created with traditional media, but I figure I've taken up enough bandwidth for one day.



Tina, I just love looking at your work....the last one is favourite though. I am a birdie girl too


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I make and sell:

Jewelry on Etsy -- http://www.etsy.com/shop/gypsysjewels


















On my web site "The Purple Gypsy" I make and sell - Incense, Body Lotion, Oils, Soap (Olive Oil) All my products are Organic. My whole line (except incense) is being revamped right now. New formula ,packaging and fragrances very soon.  I am making samples of all my new products available until my web page is updated.  If you want samples of soap, lotion and/or oils email me - [email protected] . Price is $1.00 a sample FREE SHIPPING! 

www.thepurplegypsy.com


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I make and sell:
> 
> Jewelry on Etsy -- http://www.etsy.com/shop/gypsysjewels
> 
> 
> On my web site "The Purple Gypsy" I make and sell - Incense, Body Lotion, Oils, Soap (Olive Oil) All my products are Organic. My whole line (except incense) is being revamped right now. New formula ,packaging and fragrances very soon.  I am making samples of all my new products available until my web page is updated.  If you want samples of soap, lotion and/or oils email me - [email protected] . Price is $1.00 a sample FREE SHIPPING!
> 
> www.thepurplegypsy.com



Lovely!!!!!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Tina said:


> I've really been enjoying looking through this thread whenever I get the chance, and have been following Misty's progress with her ornaments. They really rock, Misty. You're kicking ass! I've also heard Ms. Lilly sing, but on CD only; I'd love to hear her sing in person. There are SO many creative people here. Thank you for sharing your work.
> 
> As some might be aware, I make jewelry. The link to my store is in my sig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was all set to come here and pout that you are teasing me with Janelle because when I went to your shop the other day she was gone......sold! But when I went back on there now I see you have a new pair. Guess I shouldn't tempt fate anymore and go buy her so I can love her in private.


----------



## Tina

Thank you ever so much Ms. Wren.  I really love the images of birds, and the cuter the image the better. For instance, some of the artwork that is done for Twitter almost makes me go "awwww!" out loud it's so adorable. I'm inexplicably drawn to depictions of birds in all of their states, whether they are cute in style or graceful birds in flight, etc. I don't think my store will ever be without a variety of birdies. 

Mpls, I've been refreshing them as the sell, since I've had the materials for a number of pair of those. I might be down to my last aqua faceted chalcedony for those, though, I'm not sure. But I have one pair made and waiting if you'd like them. Those colors always make me think of warm weather, some of which I would like very much right now! And thank you for always being so kind and supportive of my obsession.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tina said:


> And thank you for always being so kind and supportive of my obsession.



We're just like a good bra!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Oh and I must mention........... Mizz Mossy and Tina destash jewelry parts 

Mossy's : http://www.etsy.com/shop/FaintingCouchDestash

Tina's: http://www.etsy.com/shop/Fractalgirl


My name is MizzSnakeBite, and I'm an enabler.


----------



## ladle

So jealous of all the talented people in this thread!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

All of you ladies are so talented...I love the jewelry and the drawings..Such talent..Y'all are amazing!! 

Miss Lilly,I have been told you have a voice like an angel..As soon as I get my speakers sorted I am going to listen to that clip!


----------



## spiritangel

wow that drawing is stunning, and so is all the jewellery

just in awe so much amazing talent

and that egg is just egg celllent (sorry I couldnt resist)

hugs

PS Lily you sound amazing


----------



## mpls_girl26

Tina said:


> Mpls, I've been refreshing them as the sell, since I've had the materials for a number of pair of those. I might be down to my last aqua faceted chalcedony for those, though, I'm not sure. But I have one pair made and waiting if you'd like them. Those colors always make me think of warm weather, some of which I would like very much right now! And thank you for always being so kind and supportive of my obsession.



Hmmmm......well, it is my birthday next week. I think I may just treat myself


----------



## Tina

Thank you, mpls.  I guess any further discussion you may desire, we can PM. I don't want to turn this into a thread to sell my jewelry; I already have one of those. 

I miss seeing new posts here... Even though I haven't commented until recently, I look at this thread regularly.


----------



## MisticalMisty

One more egg!

I call this one Jazzy!


----------



## AtlantisAK

LillyBBBW said:


> You do such spectacular work with the copper wire. That necklas must have take days to do. I especially love your flourite pendant at your etsy site.




This piece has me totally inspired to do more similar to that style..so hopefully you'll see more in my shop soon.  It actually took me a bit over 7 hours to do, not sure exactly, but close to that. I love those insomnia nights!


----------



## pinkylou

My new little girl, "Miss Prissy", which I just finished yesterday. She's 6", in shell pink mohair and is filled with steel shot so shes pretty heavy 








Hope you like! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

pinkylou said:


> My new little girl, "Miss Prissy", which I just finished yesterday. She's 6", in shell pink mohair and is filled with steel shot so shes pretty heavy
> 
> Hope you like! :wubu:



She is sooo cute pinkylou! I love the colour of her fur


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> One more egg!
> 
> I call this one Jazzy!




LOVE it!! :bow:



pinkylou said:


> My new little girl, "Miss Prissy", which I just finished yesterday. She's 6", in shell pink mohair and is filled with steel shot so shes pretty heavy
> 
> 
> Hope you like! :wubu:



She's adorable!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat

I knitted some cupcakes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Those cupcakes are so cute! I love how cute they look in the box as well.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Oh..I have a new hobby!!!

I created my new blog layout, post divider and header. I normally just grab them off the web, but this time I did it myself!








View attachment 77663







Also, 2 new ornaments! They may be my favorite ones so far!!




View attachment 77664


----------



## Tina

I'm loving Miss Prissy and those cupcakes! Very cute in the box, too.  And Misty, I didn't know you do graphics. You did a beautiful job on them and on those ornaments. Yum, purple! Going to go look at your blog now and see if the new graphics are there...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tina said:


> I'm loving Miss Prissy and those cupcakes! Very cute in the box, too.  And Misty, I didn't know you do graphics. You did a beautiful job on them and on those ornaments. Yum, purple! Going to go look at your blog now and see if the new graphics are there...



This is my very first time. It probably looks really basic...but I was so proud the other night..LOL

Thank you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

sweet&fat said:


> I knitted some cupcakes.



Those are just too adorable!!!!!!



MisticalMisty said:


> Oh..I have a new hobby!!!
> 
> I created my new blog layout, post divider and header. I normally just grab them off the web, but this time I did it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 2 new ornaments! They may be my favorite ones so far!!




Love the graphics and the ornaments!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I posted this in the photo thread, but that was in color, this one's in B&W. From our freak Feb snowstorm.


View attachment Twig BandW resz.jpg​

Also, here's the header I made for my bird toy Esty shop I'm working on.... 

It's a macro of Kumquat, my Sun Conure's, wing.

View attachment Esty header.jpg​


----------



## littlefairywren

sweet&fat said:


> I knitted some cupcakes.



These are just adorable!



MisticalMisty said:


> Oh..I have a new hobby!!!
> 
> I created my new blog layout, post divider and header. I normally just grab them off the web, but this time I did it myself!



I love the colours you chose for your blog Misty, very pretty 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> I posted this in the photo thread, but that was in color, this one's in B&W. From our freak Feb snowstorm.
> 
> Also, here's the header I made for my bird toy Esty shop I'm working on....
> 
> It's a macro of Kumquat, my Sun Conure's, wing.



Mizz your pics are so good, the B&W is stunning....it would make a fantastic desktop too!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Mizz your pics are so good, the B&W is stunning....it would make a fantastic desktop too!



Thank you my dearest :wubu:


----------



## Cat

This thread is so cool. It's like looking at the best of Etsy!


----------



## OutbackZack

EDIT: Nvm, just saw the first post, and realize I cant show off since I'm not a chick haha. All these new sub forums are confusing me


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OutbackZack said:


> I've always been into drawing, mostly into inking, and about a few months ago I started doing some t-shirt design work for some of my friends. For example, I was asked to take an old drawing I did for my friend Shane and give it a crisp clean look. So after a while in photoshop I finally came up with something that could be used as one of his shirt designs. Shortly I started receiving pictures of people wearing my designs like iJustine, and it's such a weird feeling seeing someone wear your art. But a good feeling.



How exciting!

Do you wear a skirt?  This thread is for only the ladies to show off.  Maybe you could start a similar thread in the FA section?


----------



## OutbackZack

MizzSnakeBite said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Do you wear a skirt?  This thread is for only the ladies to show off.  Maybe you could start a similar thread in the FA section?



haha, yeah I saw that and edited my post right before you posted your reply  But that's a good idea : )


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OutbackZack said:


> haha, yeah I saw that and edited my post right before you posted your reply  But that's a good idea : )



Awwwwwwww, you could have kept it there . I only bring my whip out for special occasions.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Awwwwwwww, you could have kept it there . *I only bring my whip out for special occasions. *



LOL, and to think you had it all this time.....now that could have come in handy before! Cheeky, cheeky


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, and to think you had it all this time.....*now that could have come in handy before! *Cheeky, cheeky



Yes, it seems as if Mr. Ladle might have been at the NJ Bash.........now THAT would've a special occasion


----------



## MisticalMisty

I agree Cat...and thanks to everyone that commented..appreciate it greatly.


----------



## spiritangel

pinkylou said:


> My new little girl, "Miss Prissy", which I just finished yesterday. She's 6", in shell pink mohair and is filled with steel shot so shes pretty heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like! :wubu:



She is adorable, funny I finished a little girl on tuesday, wasnt sure who she was gonna be till i looked at her in her dress and sash and went yep a little girl in a party dress, am at the library at the moment as my laptop is away for repairs so will have probably 3 new bears and some scrapbooked stuff to show you when I get it back


----------



## Malarkey

OutbackZack said:


> EDIT: Nvm, just saw the first post, and realize I cant show off since I'm not a chick haha. All these new sub forums are confusing me



I missed it-what do you make? 



I make all sorts of thing's (I <3 Crafts) but have been keen on making these little hats lately and i've actually sold some of them. I posted this one in the recent photos as well-am glad to find a crafty forum! 

View attachment gold hat1.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

pinkylou said:


> My new little girl, "Miss Prissy", which I just finished yesterday. She's 6", in shell pink mohair and is filled with steel shot so shes pretty heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like! :wubu:



P.S. I <3 Miss Prissy too! I think my mum would love her-and my puppy would love to eat her,lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Malarkey said:


> I missed it-what do you make?
> 
> I make all sorts of thing's (I <3 Crafts) but have been keen on making these little hats lately and i've actually sold some of them. I posted this one in the recent photos as well-am glad to find a crafty forum!



That is so beautiful Malarkey....I can see the girls going gaga for that over here during Melbourne Cup.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Malarkey said:


> I missed it-what do you make?
> 
> 
> I make all sorts of thing's (I <3 Crafts) but have been keen on making these little hats lately and i've actually sold some of them. I posted this one in the recent photos as well-am glad to find a crafty forum!



Here's his original post:



Originally Posted by OutbackZack View Post
"I've always been into drawing, mostly into inking, and about a few months ago I started doing some t-shirt design work for some of my friends. For example, I was asked to take an old drawing I did for my friend Shane and give it a crisp clean look. So after a while in photoshop I finally came up with something that could be used as one of his shirt designs. Shortly I started receiving pictures of people wearing my designs like iJustine, and it's such a weird feeling seeing someone wear your art. But a good feeling."


Love the hat!


----------



## Malarkey

littlefairywren said:


> That is so beautiful Malarkey....I can see the girls going gaga for that over here during Melbourne Cup.



Well now they know where to get them! lol I wear them all the time. I made one to go see a movie the other day-a bit much I know, but I was inspired!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's his original post:
> Love the hat!


Cheers for conveying the original post. And thank's again-I enjoy my hats very much.


----------



## LoveBHMS

indy500tchr said:


> Care to share some of your recipes?



Ooh. One more from last night! I am really proud and excited about this special cocktail we served yesterday. Our liquor distributor brought a bottle of Three Olives brand vodka infused with mango. We were kicking around what to do with it, when i recalled that our pastry chef had done mango cheesecake that week and the big walk in freezer contained frozen mango puree. Bartender, Manager, and me engaged in some trial and error and came up with a lovely, sweet, amazing spring cocktail that flew off the shelves (barstools?) yesterday.

Fill cocktail shaker with ice.
Add 2 heaping spoonsful of mango puree.
2 ounces of mango vodka
1 ounce vanilla vodka (we use Stoli Vanilla)
1 ounce pineapple juice 
3 splashes Rose's Grenadine

*shake shake shake*

Serve in a chilled martini glass garnished with a fresh strawberry.

Wonderfully sweet, fruity, and really pretty too! A great way to welcome spring.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LoveBHMS said:


> Ooh. One more from last night! I am really proud and excited about this special cocktail we served yesterday. Our liquor distributor brought a bottle of Three Olives brand vodka infused with mango. We were kicking around what to do with it, when i recalled that our pastry chef had done mango cheesecake that week and the big walk in freezer contained frozen mango puree. Bartender, Manager, and me engaged in some trial and error and came up with a lovely, sweet, amazing spring cocktail that flew off the shelves (barstools?) yesterday.
> 
> Fill cocktail shaker with ice.
> Add 2 heaping spoonsful of mango puree.
> 2 ounces of mango vodka
> 1 ounce vanilla vodka (we use Stoli Vanilla)
> 1 ounce pineapple juice
> 3 splashes Rose's Grenadine
> 
> *shake shake shake*
> 
> Serve in a chilled martini glass garnished with a fresh strawberry.
> 
> Wonderfully sweet, fruity, and really pretty too! A great way to welcome spring.



What did you name it? I love drink and paint color names..LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

Very cool thread. I love seeing all your photos of your work everyone!
I was raised by a crafty mom and have always enjoyed creative endeavors. I design and sew a lot of my own clothes. I like to crazy quilt, i scrapbook. I draw and write. I have taken a ton of ceramics classes. (don't have photos of the stuff i made since i give it all away) I also have been beading since i was 11. I have made quite a few polymer beads in my life and once upon a time i sold stuff. I'll try to find some of my work and post it. I know quite a few of you have seen my swimsuits that i made on the fashion board. I make a new one for myself every year 

eta: i found a couple of my latest projects on my photobucket. I made my Max a Max costume from the Where the Wild Things Are and I made hubby a Wild Thing costume:


----------



## LoveBHMS

MisticalMisty said:


> What did you name it? I love drink and paint color names..LOL



We called it a "Mangotini". It was a super beautiful orange/peach/reddish color. I swear it looked like a sunset with the splash of grenadine. As i said upthread, i'm really really into the presentation of cocktails, the same as chefs are into the plating and presentation of food.

One great hint for anyone serving cocktails is, if you rim glasses in sugar, use turbinado or raw sugar rather than refined. It is a lot more porous and will pick up colors very easily. You can run a maraschino cherry around the rim of a cocktail glass and dip it in raw sugar, and the sugar absorbs the red color and looks so pretty. Another thing i tried was mixing raw sugar and cinnamon to get a beautiful brown color and rimming a glass with that to serve a Washington Apple with.

Also, if anyone makes Creme Brulee....use the raw sugar in place of refined when you torch it. The raw sugar melts way more easily and evenly.


----------



## AuntHen

I love to sing (but I will NOT be posting that on here...hahaha) but I also like to write... mostly poems... but sometimes songs and other stuff

Here is a tiny bit of a "fantasy" story, I wrote in the Summer of 2005 (I never finished it... doh!), but it was inspired by Galadriel from The Lord of The Rings 

**...up ahead was a shadowed stream. The water gleamed like polished onyx. On both sides were rows of golden maple; their autumn leaves flickering in the breeze. As I gazed to the end of the well worn path, I saw her. A light shone around her very presence, milky and haloed. Her robes were a material indescribable for the time and they grazed her skin as if liquid pewter had been poured from the air. My mouth was agape, and my feet stood firm...frozen. Her hair was pale, so that it almost seemed white and it flowed down past the small of her back... **


I also posted these Haiku's on another thread, but here they are again...recyle...save the earth  I am all about DESCRIBING...hahaha


The ice hangs from branches
Cold fragments that glint and gleam frostily
Your own pierced my heart



Your eyes like liquid moss
Gentle, glistening orbs embedded on pale skin
Bore into my fragile soul


----------



## thatgirl08

sweet&fat said:


> I knitted some cupcakes.



oh my god Leah these are so freaking cute! I'm in loveee.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Stupid pictures...post to come shortly


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ok back.

I had a hard time with photobucket and my pictures today and just gave up until now.

So, this will be my last posting of ornaments for a while. I've got a big order I need to work on and it's 2 sets of 5 so I won't really have anything new.

Now, for something a little different:

View attachment 77840


View attachment 77841


View attachment 77842


I had no real instruction for this ornament. I was told he was 2.5 and liked superheros. This is what popped in my head.

Hopefully you can tell it's a spider and a web on the opposite side of his face.


----------



## HottiMegan

ha ha spidey! Awesome Misty! My son Max would love those!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LoveBHMS said:


> Ooh. One more from last night! I am really proud and excited about this special cocktail we served yesterday. Our liquor distributor brought a bottle of Three Olives brand vodka infused with mango. We were kicking around what to do with it, when i recalled that our pastry chef had done mango cheesecake that week and the big walk in freezer contained frozen mango puree. Bartender, Manager, and me engaged in some trial and error and came up with a lovely, sweet, amazing spring cocktail that flew off the shelves (barstools?) yesterday.
> 
> Fill cocktail shaker with ice.
> Add 2 heaping spoonsful of mango puree.
> 2 ounces of mango vodka
> 1 ounce vanilla vodka (we use Stoli Vanilla)
> 1 ounce pineapple juice
> 3 splashes Rose's Grenadine
> 
> *shake shake shake*
> 
> Serve in a chilled martini glass garnished with a fresh strawberry.
> 
> Wonderfully sweet, fruity, and really pretty too! A great way to welcome spring.



Sounds fantastic!



HottiMegan said:


> Very cool thread. I love seeing all your photos of your work everyone!
> I was raised by a crafty mom and have always enjoyed creative endeavors. I design and sew a lot of my own clothes. I like to crazy quilt, i scrapbook. I draw and write. I have taken a ton of ceramics classes. (don't have photos of the stuff i made since i give it all away) I also have been beading since i was 11. I have made quite a few polymer beads in my life and once upon a time i sold stuff. I'll try to find some of my work and post it. I know quite a few of you have seen my swimsuits that i made on the fashion board. I make a new one for myself every year
> 
> eta: i found a couple of my latest projects on my photobucket. I made my Max a Max costume from the Where the Wild Things Are and I made hubby a Wild Thing costume:



LOVE!!!



fat9276 said:


> I love to sing (but I will NOT be posting that on here...hahaha) but I also like to write... mostly poems... but sometimes songs and other stuff
> 
> Here is a tiny bit of a "fantasy" story, I wrote in the Summer of 2005 (I never finished it... doh!), but it was inspired by Galadriel from The Lord of The Rings
> 
> **...up ahead was a shadowed stream. The water gleamed like polished onyx. On both sides were rows of golden maple; their autumn leaves flickering in the breeze. As I gazed to the end of the well worn path, I saw her. A light shone around her very presence, milky and haloed. Her robes were a material indescribable for the time and they grazed her skin as if liquid pewter had been poured from the air. My mouth was agape, and my feet stood firm...frozen. Her hair was pale, so that it almost seemed white and it flowed down past the small of her back... **
> 
> 
> I also posted these Haiku's on another thread, but here they are again...recyle...save the earth  I am all about DESCRIBING...hahaha
> 
> 
> The ice hangs from branches
> Cold fragments that glint and gleam frostily
> Your own pierced my heart
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes like liquid moss
> Gentle, glistening orbs embedded on pale skin
> Bore into my fragile soul



Nice 



MisticalMisty said:


> Ok back.
> 
> I had a hard time with photobucket and my pictures today and just gave up until now.
> 
> So, this will be my last posting of ornaments for a while. I've got a big order I need to work on and it's 2 sets of 5 so I won't really have anything new.
> 
> Now, for something a little different:
> 
> 
> I had no real instruction for this ornament. I was told he was 2.5 and liked superheros. This is what popped in my head.
> 
> Hopefully you can tell it's a spider and a web on the opposite side of his face.



LOL Spider man's too cute!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks you guys!


----------



## msbard90

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok back.
> 
> I had a hard time with photobucket and my pictures today and just gave up until now.
> 
> So, this will be my last posting of ornaments for a while. I've got a big order I need to work on and it's 2 sets of 5 so I won't really have anything new.
> 
> Now, for something a little different:
> 
> 
> I had no real instruction for this ornament. I was told he was 2.5 and liked superheros. This is what popped in my head.
> 
> Hopefully you can tell it's a spider and a web on the opposite side of his face.



I love these! How cute!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thank you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I found one of my catalogs that has a lot of Amaryllis. It's Van Engelen Inc. Phone number: (860) 567-8734
Site: www.vanengelen.com

I'm pretty sure I have some other places, so I'll look around for more.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

HottiMegan said:


> Very cool thread. I love seeing all your photos of your work everyone!
> I was raised by a crafty mom and have always enjoyed creative endeavors. I design and sew a lot of my own clothes. I like to crazy quilt, i scrapbook. I draw and write. I have taken a ton of ceramics classes. (don't have photos of the stuff i made since i give it all away) I also have been beading since i was 11. I have made quite a few polymer beads in my life and once upon a time i sold stuff. I'll try to find some of my work and post it. I know quite a few of you have seen my swimsuits that i made on the fashion board. I make a new one for myself every year
> 
> eta: i found a couple of my latest projects on my photobucket. I made my Max a Max costume from the Where the Wild Things Are and I made hubby a Wild Thing costume:



Those are amazing Megan...Wow you did such a great job!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Pinkylou love the bear..Sweet love the cupcakes those are so cute! Mizz I love the pics!! Malarkey great looking hat! You ladies are so very talented!! Opps forgot..Mist you did a great job with spiderman!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Mizz I love the pics!!



Thanks!! :happy:


----------



## pinkylou

My 2 new wee ones, they're both 8 inches tall, I'm working on a set of 3 now for bridesmaid gifts as a commission, sore fingers! lol!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

pinkylou said:


> My 2 new wee ones, they're both 8 inches tall, I'm working on a set of 3 now for bridesmaid gifts as a commission, sore fingers! lol!



How cute!!! Love the dress!


----------



## HottiMegan

In addition to designing and sewing my own clothes, i also bead and crazy quilt.
Here are a few of my favorites. The two pillows are my only completed crazy quilt projects  The one on top is my first project. I did it on a trip to Michigan, chicago and st. louis when Max was 1. The purple necklace is a favorite. My first Peyote stitch necklace. The crystal is one my brother mined in a crystal cave somewhere in california/nevada area. The rainbow necklace was me playing with a new beading technique. Most of the beaded jewelry isn't with me since i gave it all to my mom. I don't wear much jewelry other than rings.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> In addition to designing and sewing my own clothes, i also bead and crazy quilt.
> Here are a few of my favorites. The two pillows are my only completed crazy quilt projects  The one on top is my first project. I did it on a trip to Michigan, chicago and st. louis when Max was 1. The purple necklace is a favorite. My first Peyote stitch necklace. The crystal is one my brother mined in a crystal cave somewhere in california/nevada area. The rainbow necklace was me playing with a new beading technique. Most of the beaded jewelry isn't with me since i gave it all to my mom. I don't wear much jewelry other than rings.



Fantastic!! :bow: :bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly 

View attachment nude.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had a dimmer purchase a really great ornament 

Thanks again!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MisticalMisty said:


> I had a dimmer purchase a really great ornament
> 
> Thanks again!



That's too cute!


----------



## spiritangel

So much awesome stuff, that spiderman ornament is just awesome and so are the others


Some more gorgous bears Pinkylou

the patchwork and jewellery is just awesome

so is the drawing just WOW

here is what I have been up to in my laptop free time





The Flower Fairies is a range of 5 bears still have to bead the blue one her circlet cause I diddnt realise I haddnt till I was taking pics

Amelia Jane from behind





and from the front






also some bags I have made












have been up to a few other things but need to edit the pics first 

hugs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> So much awesome stuff, that spiderman ornament is just awesome and so are the others
> 
> 
> Some more gorgous bears Pinkylou
> 
> the patchwork and jewellery is just awesome
> 
> so is the drawing just WOW
> 
> here is what I have been up to in my laptop free time
> 
> 
> The Flower Fairies is a range of 5 bears still have to bead the blue one her circlet cause I diddnt realise I haddnt till I was taking pics
> 
> Amelia Jane from behind
> 
> and from the front
> 
> 
> also some bags I have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have been up to a few other things but need to edit the pics first
> 
> hugs



They're just so sweet!!

The teddy bear bag is precious!


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> I had a dimmer purchase a really great ornament
> 
> Thanks again!



I love all of your ornaments Misty but this one in particular is really sweet.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aren't we all just too fabulous!! I had hoped when I started this thread that there would be lots of participation and tons of wonderful things to look at, and look at us! We're at almost 20 pages! Here's a group :bow:!

And thank you all for being so generous with your praise and by being polite by saying "thanks" when someone comments on your work! I know that it really lifts ones spirits when others comment on one's project/craft/hobby!

If any women out there are still feeling shy about posting something they've done or made, please don't feel shy! I know we'd all love to see or hear about your hobby/craft! We don't bite on this thread .

Also, if you sell your items, feel free to post a link to your shop, site, etc. when you post a creation!


:happy:

:happy:

:happy:


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly



I can't rep you, but this drawing is amazing, can't wait to see the next piece of art work you post...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly



Beautiful. Can't rep ya <sigh>.


----------



## MisticalMisty

MizzSnakeBite said:


> That's too cute!





LillyBBBW said:


> I love all of your ornaments Misty but this one in particular is really sweet.



Thank you both. I was a little anxious that it wasn't going to turn out quite right..but it was a great concept and I really like how it came out.

I have thought about doing this on some 3" balls...but a part of me wants it to not be duplicated. I can't decide.


----------



## MisticalMisty

succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly



Wow, that's amazing. I can't wait to see others.



spiritangel said:


> So much awesome stuff, that spiderman ornament is just awesome and so are the others
> 
> 
> Some more gorgous bears Pinkylou
> 
> the patchwork and jewellery is just awesome
> 
> so is the drawing just WOW
> 
> here is what I have been up to in my laptop free time *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> have been up to a few other things but need to edit the pics first
> 
> hugs


Thank you  Those bears are so cute. Do you sell them on etsy or anywhere?


----------



## succubus_dxb

thank you girls 


those ornaments and bears are all stunning, clever ladies!


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly





i love charcoal... that's lovely!  I can't rep you either


----------



## spiritangel

I do have an Etsy store but havent really gotten into the whole Etsy thing yet, I also have a website but it isnt functional about all I use it for at pressent is my blog. Give me a creative challenge and I can meet it, give me anything to do with web programming and it gives me migrains just not my forte,

I also have them in an album on facebook and yes they are all for sale including the bags

I also have to get started on some Fascinators as I made one for a friend last year and want to play with making some more and have loads of stuff here ready to go because it was going cheap after melbourne cup

hugs


----------



## archivaltype

succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly



So lovely! It's free and loose and alive. Charcoal and newsprint can be quite the pair. 



HottiMegan said:


> In addition to designing and sewing my own clothes, i also bead and crazy quilt.
> Here are a few of my favorites. The two pillows are my only completed crazy quilt projects  The one on top is my first project. I did it on a trip to Michigan, chicago and st. louis when Max was 1. The purple necklace is a favorite. My first Peyote stitch necklace. The crystal is one my brother mined in a crystal cave somewhere in california/nevada area. The rainbow necklace was me playing with a new beading technique. Most of the beaded jewelry isn't with me since i gave it all to my mom. I don't wear much jewelry other than rings.



Oh those crazy quilt pillows are beautiful! My mom does similar stuff and dyes her own wool and everything! So gorgeous. Makes me wish I could sewwwww. :bow:


----------



## goldilocks829

Hello! I'm the one who purchased this ornament from Misty. I received it and it's so adorable in person, even more so than in the pictures.

Misty does such a fantastic job, and she packages the ornaments very well. 

She's a joy to work with! Thanks again, Misty! We're mailing it to the mother-in-law today. 

Take care,

Janice



MisticalMisty said:


> I had a dimmer purchase a really great ornament
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thank you Janice! I can't wait to hear what she thinks about it!

Thanks for such kind words! I appreciate the opportunity to work with you 

Misty


----------



## Jes

Inhibited said:


> I can't rep you, but this drawing is amazing, can't wait to see the next piece of art work you post...



agreed. Beautiful. I wish I had that talent, but I don't think I do.


----------



## spiritangel

Ok finally got around to uploading more of my stuff from when I was laptop free here is a photo frame, tin and card I did for a friend 


























I will upload the pics later to the mini album I did of pics of me, but for now I have a bearbie calling for my attention and wanting to be finished hugs


----------



## CastingPearls

Everything is SO beautiful! You are all so talented!


----------



## spiritangel

This Bearbie is just finished tonight, wanted her to have a couture model type feel to her She has been made especially for a friend for her 30th birthday next month






She was a lot of work but sooo happy with how she turned out just in case you haddnt guessed red is her favourite colour


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> This Bearbie is just finished tonight, wanted her to have a couture model type feel to her She has been made especially for a friend for her 30th birthday next month
> 
> She was a lot of work but sooo happy with how she turned out just in case you haddnt guessed red is her favourite colour



I adore her...the colour is fantastic. So much work in her too, you are so clever hon


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I adore her...the colour is fantastic. So much work in her too, you are so clever hon



thanks and yep she sure was, but my dressed bears really do take a ton of work cause I am not a dressmaker and just do it all by intuition but love the results glad I diddnt decide she needed a hat as they take forever to make lol

ok here is todays creative efforts






and


----------



## MisticalMisty

You are very talented SA! I love that comb!


Here is my newest ornament. I love it. I can't wait to make more of these quilted ornaments!


----------



## spiritangel

Your quilted ornament is awesome cannot imagine how much time and effort went into it, 

and thanks I love the comb to will do some more at some point yesterday was me just playing with something new, All the pink on the feather is hand done


----------



## Red

MisticalMisty said:


> You are very talented SA! I love that comb!
> 
> 
> Here is my newest ornament. I love it. I can't wait to make more of these quilted ornaments!




Favourite design by far, I'm a sucker for sparkles but layered textures and patterns? Oooooh...:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Red said:


> Favourite design by far, I'm a sucker for sparkles but layered textures and patterns? Oooooh...:wubu:



Thank you! I've done a couple more..one with brown and blue and another with brown, salmon and sage green. I'll get them finished and posted!


----------



## Abode

My hobbies include shopping ... I spend most of my time for shopping. I shop various designs of t-shirts. I have a huge collection of Sweatshirts and trousers also...


----------



## littlefairywren

MisticalMisty said:


> You are very talented SA! I love that comb!
> 
> Here is my newest ornament. I love it. I can't wait to make more of these quilted ornaments!



Misty, that is beautiful! I love quilting of any kind, but to see it like that is wonderful


----------



## MisticalMisty

littlefairywren said:


> Misty, that is beautiful! I love quilting of any kind, but to see it like that is wonderful



Thank you very much!


----------



## demolitionracer2003

This is a sketch I made of a classroom; I was bored to death and resorted to first-person perspective sketching. It's a pretty ramshackle classroom; it's in India, so the clothes that the people are wearing (especially the girls) may not be the regular ones that most of you are used to. 

View attachment masterpiece.JPG


----------



## Tina

You have a great loose, illustrative style. Very nice. 

I'm so enjoying looking at all of these items!


----------



## spiritangel

great sketch, so much detail


----------



## Tania

Ribbon rose! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-21 at 21.41.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Very pretty Tania!


----------



## spiritangel

that rose is wow, how much time and effort went into it just gorgeous


----------



## Tania

Thanks you guys! The rose only took a couple of hours! I use the Candace Kling/Artful Ribbon technique. Buckram, wire-edged ribbon, premade stamens from Lacis.com, needle, thread, and you're golden!


----------



## Dmitra

The sheer volume of creativity and beauty is breathtaking: I so love this thread and everyone's contributions!!

Here are a couple of my recent attempts at writing. I posted them to my neglected blog over at Salon.com as one of them is longer than seemed fair to inflict an involuntary read on anyone. 

Untitled Poem _i_

In That Second


----------



## Malarkey

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Pinkylou love the bear..Sweet love the cupcakes those are so cute! Mizz I love the pics!! Malarkey great looking hat! You ladies are so very talented!! Opps forgot..Mist you did a great job with spiderman!


TYVM 



succubus_dxb said:


> had a fantastic life drawing class today- beautiful model who held her poses perfectly. Charcoal on paper, 10 minutes. It's about...hrmm...2 feet tall roughly


I think this is the second piece of your that i've seen-you do amazing, my grandmum would love you! lol You go beyond what I can do.........and I can rep you -done & done 



Red said:


> Favourite design by far, I'm a sucker for sparkles but layered textures and patterns? Oooooh...:wubu:


I too like this one very much!


Sorry it took so long to respond people-i'm not on here very often.


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Ribbon rose!



reminds me of Anne of Green Gables (the movie), when she helps the rich ladies at the Bazaar


----------



## spiritangel

have a facebook group for the bears 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5251198362

and having a group event on the weekend so if anyone wants to join in feel free


----------



## Tracyarts

I took photos I had taken through one of the kaleidoscopes I made, and printed them out and made pendants. I had some glass rounds to sandwich the pictures between, so I could copper foil and solder the edges to make a silver frame. And then soldered rings to string them. I have them on black cords for now, but will probably string them with beads at some point.


----------



## spiritangel

oh my but they are stunning I want one just gorgeous and sooo different (the kaleidascope pendants that is)


the poems are well written thanks for sharing

hugs


----------



## Cat

I've been trying to stretch my Photoshop legs a bit and have been making some digital photo collages: 

View attachment Fullscreen capture 4292010 115901 PM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4292010 115917 PM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4292010 115942 PM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4292010 115956 PM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120014 AM.jpg


----------



## Cat

And a few more: 

View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120029 AM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120044 AM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120115 AM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120148 AM.jpg


View attachment Fullscreen capture 4302010 120132 AM-1.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

wow your pictures are stunning, thanks for sharing them 

Here are some more hair combs and a new bear n bag combo






this one is for my sister






Ant this set is the prize for all the bidders in my silent auction within my facebook group today


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cat said:


> I've been trying to stretch my Photoshop legs a bit and have been making some digital photo collages:



Very nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> wow your pictures are stunning, thanks for sharing them
> 
> Here are some more hair combs and a new bear n bag combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ant this set is the prize for all the bidders in my silent auction within my facebook group today



Nice work honey!


----------



## AuntHen

Cat said:


> And a few more:



so gorgeous Cat!


----------



## pinkylou

New bunny, Im really pleased how she turned out :wubu: The mohair is so snuggly! Also I finally made a website, its one of the free ones just to start me off 





http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com


----------



## pinkylou

Forgot to include the new mouse design d'oh!





http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com


----------



## spiritangel

pinky they are soo cute  well done


----------



## Malarkey

Cat said:


> I've been trying to stretch my Photoshop legs a bit and have been making some digital photo collages:





Cat said:


> And a few more:



These are amazing.......good job!



pinkylou said:


> New bunny, Im really pleased how she turned out :wubu: The mohair is so snuggly! Also I finally made a website, its one of the free ones just to start me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com





pinkylou said:


> Forgot to include the new mouse design d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com



Ok, so, i'm in love with these creatures! Almost as much as I love my puppy-they are so adorable! Incredible job, woman!


----------



## pinkylou

Thanks all


----------



## kristineirl

I photograph, write and sketch. do those count as hobbies?


----------



## Cat

Thanks for the nice comments, all!

Kristineirl, I think they count! 
I think the photography thread may interest you, too: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16560


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> Ok finally got around to uploading more of my stuff from when I was laptop free here is a photo frame, tin and card I did for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> I will upload the pics later to the mini album I did of pics of me, but for now I have a bearbie calling for my attention and wanting to be finished hugs





spiritangel said:


> This Bearbie is just finished tonight, wanted her to have a couture model type feel to her She has been made especially for a friend for her 30th birthday next month
> 
> 
> 
> She was a lot of work but sooo happy with how she turned out just in case you haddnt guessed red is her favourite colour





spiritangel said:


> thanks and yep she sure was, but my dressed bears really do take a ton of work cause I am not a dressmaker and just do it all by intuition but love the results glad I diddnt decide she needed a hat as they take forever to make lol
> 
> ok here is todays creative efforts



Everything looks fantastic! :bow:



MisticalMisty said:


> Here is my newest ornament. I love it. I can't wait to make more of these quilted ornaments!




Love, love, love this!!



demolitionracer2003 said:


> This is a sketch I made of a classroom; I was bored to death and resorted to first-person perspective sketching. It's a pretty ramshackle classroom; it's in India, so the clothes that the people are wearing (especially the girls) may not be the regular ones that most of you are used to.



Wow; this is amazing! :bow:



Tania said:


> Ribbon rose!



So pretty!



DameQ said:


> The sheer volume of creativity and beauty is breathtaking: I so love this thread and everyone's contributions!!
> 
> Here are a couple of my recent attempts at writing. I posted them to my neglected blog over at Salon.com as one of them is longer than seemed fair to inflict an involuntary read on anyone.
> 
> Untitled Poem _i_
> 
> In That Second



These are fantastic Dame!



Tracyarts said:


> I took photos I had taken through one of the kaleidoscopes I made, and printed them out and made pendants. I had some glass rounds to sandwich the pictures between, so I could copper foil and solder the edges to make a silver frame. And then soldered rings to string them. I have them on black cords for now, but will probably string them with beads at some point.



OMG, I love these!



Cat said:


> I've been trying to stretch my Photoshop legs a bit and have been making some digital photo collages:





Cat said:


> And a few more:



Simply amazing; I love how you put it all together! :bow:



spiritangel said:


> wow your pictures are stunning, thanks for sharing them
> 
> Here are some more hair combs and a new bear n bag combo
> 
> 
> this one is for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> Ant this set is the prize for all the bidders in my silent auction within my facebook group today



Adorable!



pinkylou said:


> New bunny, Im really pleased how she turned out :wubu: The mohair is so snuggly! Also I finally made a website, its one of the free ones just to start me off
> 
> 
> 
> http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com





pinkylou said:


> Forgot to include the new mouse design d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> http://weedarlinbears.weebly.com



These are too precious! 

Your site looks great!



kristineirl said:


> I photograph, write and sketch. do those count as hobbies?



Absolutely!

Love your shots!


----------



## Lamia

Here is a pen and ink drawing I did in college


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> Here is a pen and ink drawing I did in college



That's amazing!


----------



## Lamia

Thanks  It was a study I did for drawing class. We had to pick a picture out of a magazine and draw a graph on the picture and then on a blank piece of paper. It was unique in that you had to look at each square as an abstract and copy the shapes and colors using squiggles and stars and things. It's kind of hard to tell from this picture. The idea was to make a whole from different parts. I chose this man from national geographic. It always amazes me how people respond to his expression. Some see anger, sadness, one lady said he looked evil... I've always felt he's expressing someone with the weight of the world on their shoulders. 

I pulled the orginal and I believe he's just squinting from the sun in his face.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> Thanks  It was a study I did for drawing class. We had to pick a picture out of a magazine and draw a graph on the picture and then on a blank piece of paper. It was unique in that you had to look at each square as an abstract and copy the shapes and colors using squiggles and stars and things. It's kind of hard to tell from this picture. The idea was to make a whole from different parts. I chose this man from national geographic. It always amazes me how people respond to his expression. Some see anger, sadness, one lady said he looked evil... I've always felt he's expressing someone with the weight of the world on their shoulders.
> 
> I pulled the orginal and I believe he's just squinting from the sun in his face.



I think sometimes (well, often) people see what they want to see.

You're so talented!! :bow:


----------



## Lamia

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I think sometimes (well, often) people see what they want to see.
> 
> You're so talented!! :bow:



:blush: thankies


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> Here is a pen and ink drawing I did in college



its incredible has such a stone like quality to it, just awesome


and thanks for the compliments MizzSnakeBite


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> its incredible has such a stone like quality to it, just awesome
> 
> 
> and thanks for the compliments MizzSnakeBite



Thanks I've always thought he looks chizzled out of granite. I am glad I found this thread. I'm only on page 3 of it, but everyone's stuff is so amazing.


----------



## Lamia

sweet&fat said:


> I knitted some cupcakes.



I wish I ate yarn...I love cupcakes and these look yummy!!!


----------



## Jes

I'm breaking a rule, maybe, but I wanted to include one item made for me by a friend. BUT the friend is a Dimmer: Smushygirl.

These earrings feature a sterling silver long earwire and these cool teardrop-shaped molded glass beads with a vitrail coating. Smush found them on ebay and I'd admired them for awhile, so I got my own pair (well, actually, I got HER pair, 'til she found more beads on Ebay). Yay for generous friends!

I'll go back to posting my own work after this. 

View attachment dim1.jpg


View attachment dim2.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

oooh they are gorgeous love the rainbow effect


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jes said:


> I'm breaking a rule, maybe, but I wanted to include one item made for me by a friend. BUT the friend is a Dimmer: Smushygirl.
> 
> These earrings feature a sterling silver long earwire and these cool teardrop-shaped molded glass beads with a vitrail coating. Smush found them on ebay and I'd admired them for awhile, so I got my own pair (well, actually, I got HER pair, 'til she found more beads on Ebay). Yay for generous friends!
> 
> I'll go back to posting my own work after this.



Lovely!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

In addition to making bird toys, I also do needlework and hand beading. Here's a cross-stitch rose that I hand beaded with glass seed beads (they're tiny)

View attachment Unframed Rose (closeup) wresz.jpg​

Framed:

View attachment Framed Rose 2 wresz.jpg​


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> In addition to making bird toys, I also do needlework and hand beading. Here's a cross-stitch rose that I hand beaded with glass seed beads (they're tiny)
> 
> View attachment 80028​
> 
> Framed:
> 
> View attachment 80029​



OH wow they are stunning!!! so much work , I can cross stitch but not sure Id have the patience to add beading


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> OH wow they are stunning!!! so much work , I can cross stitch but not sure Id have the patience to add beading



Thanks!  That's a tiny project lol. I have one that has dozens of roses (a wreath of them), each with beading.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Just wanted to hop in and state how... 

AWESOME!!!

...Misty's ornaments are. I got two of the 'quilted' style ones....one for my mom, one for me. My mom tried her hardest to get BOTH of them from me because she's a quilter and right up her alley. 

I managed to pry mine from her fingers....

I had to watch that closely until I came back, which was today! TWO weeks of chasing her down over and over with it, lol.


----------



## pinkylou

MizzSnakeBite said:


> In addition to making bird toys, I also do needlework and hand beading. Here's a cross-stitch rose that I hand beaded with glass seed beads (they're tiny)
> 
> View attachment 80028​
> 
> Framed:
> 
> View attachment 80029​



Ooh I love this, it's so pretty! I've done a bit of cross stitch, but never with beading, I might have to try some now


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

pinkylou said:


> Ooh I love this, it's so pretty! I've done a bit of cross stitch, but never with beading, I might have to try some now



Thanks!

The beading is very fun, but you do get a bit cross-eyed after awhile since the beads a so tiny. lol


----------



## PinkRodery

I like to draw. 

View attachment DSC00887hjfvhjcnhgvc.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

great Drawing 


I wish I could share my current projects with you but alas I have to wait a couple of months as they are for a Design team entry and posting them anywhere else on the net makes my entry null and void


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

PinkRodery said:


> I like to draw.



Fantastic! :bow:



spiritangel said:


> great Drawing
> 
> 
> I wish I could share my current projects with you but alas I have to wait a couple of months as they are for a Design team entry and posting them anywhere else on the net makes my entry null and void



We'll be here


----------



## chubsmuggler

I particularly enjoy drawing and cosplaying (anyone who knows this term gets instant brownie point with me). I also crochet sometimes. <3

I can decorate cakes too! A great hobby for a chubster like me. I'll show one of my cuter creations. I made it during a baking day with my friends. X3 

View attachment penguincake.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

chubsmuggler said:


> I particularly enjoy drawing and cosplaying (anyone who knows this term gets instant brownie point with me). I also crochet sometimes. <3
> 
> I can decorate cakes too! A great hobby for a chubster like me. I'll show one of my cuter creations. I made it during a baking day with my friends. X3



How adorable! 

P.S. Costume play


----------



## chubsmuggler

Haha, thank you! <3

It should not, but it still surprises me when people know what I am saying when I mention that I cosplay. I guess I have gotten more accustomed to people not knowing the term. You have been rewarded with heaps of brownie points by the way. XP


----------



## PinkRodery

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Fantastic! :bow:



Thank you!


----------



## Lamia

PinkRodery said:


> I like to draw.
> 
> View attachment 80314



LOVE IT!!!! :wubu:


hmmm penguin cake is so cute!!:wubu:

I love this thread!!:wubu:


----------



## Lamia

MizzSnakeBite said:


> In addition to making bird toys, I also do needlework and hand beading. Here's a cross-stitch rose that I hand beaded with glass seed beads (they're tiny)
> 
> View attachment 80028​
> 
> Framed:
> 
> View attachment 80029​



Such delicate work!! Wonderful!! :wubu:


----------



## ssflbelle

Wow such creative talented people. It has been a pleasure to see all the wonderful things you all do. I hope you enjoy viewing some of my beaded crafts that I have made over the years for relatives, friends and to sell.

Oops sorry for the 2 larger pics I thought they were all the smaller size. I don't see how I can go back in and make them smaller. Next time I promise to use the preview function. 

View attachment basket2.jpg


View attachment cake.jpg


View attachment candleholder.jpg


View attachment muscastle.gif


View attachment tissue2.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

chubsmuggler said:


> Haha, thank you! <3
> 
> It should not, but it still surprises me when people know what I am saying when I mention that I cosplay. I guess I have gotten more accustomed to people not knowing the term. You have been rewarded with heaps of brownie points by the way. XP



<3<3<3 Cosplay. I'm a fan of it, but sadly haven't had the chance to do it myself. I'd totally kill for a chance to go to Japan and see the Cosplayers there.


----------



## chubsmuggler

OMG, I would too! I have not made and worn too many outfits myself. Only two so far, but I enjoy it when I do it. Personally, I prefer the prop making aspect more than the sewing aspect of it. Let me make a 5 foot foam sword any day! XD <3

Part of me wants to start a cosplay thread to see who would post. XP


----------



## spiritangel

that penguine cake is adorable 







ssflbelle said:


> Wow such creative talented people. It has been a pleasure to see all the wonderful things you all do. I hope you enjoy viewing some of my beaded crafts that I have made over the years for relatives, friends and to sell.
> 
> Oops sorry for the 2 larger pics I thought they were all the smaller size. I don't see how I can go back in and make them smaller. Next time I promise to use the preview function.



wowsers is all I can say and that Castle is just brilliant


----------



## ssflbelle

Thanks so much, it is also a music box like the wedding cake. I also put music boxes in the bassinet, tree, cross and chest box. 


spiritangel said:


> wowsers is all I can say and that Castle is just brilliant


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> Such delicate work!! Wonderful!! :wubu:



Thanks! :blush:



ssflbelle said:


> Wow such creative talented people. It has been a pleasure to see all the wonderful things you all do. I hope you enjoy viewing some of my beaded crafts that I have made over the years for relatives, friends and to sell.
> 
> Oops sorry for the 2 larger pics I thought they were all the smaller size. I don't see how I can go back in and make them smaller. Next time I promise to use the preview function.



Very pretty


----------



## JimBob

I don't do very much myself, but I have a struggling friend who makes Sock Creatures out of stuff he finds and sells them on Etsy. I've donated a glove or two to the business some times.


----------



## Lamia

When I was in my early 20 in college I felt very isolated and unloved. I really identified with the song Eleanor Rigby and truly believed I would live my life alone. I did a painting and called it "I Am Eleanor". The behind it was that your bitterness and negative feelings create an acidic rain inside you that eats away your soul. 

Here is the painting and the poem that I wrote titled "I Am Eleanor" as well. It's very emo I know, but I was ahead of my time. 






I am Eleanor
by 
Diann Johns
Written 10-01-1991​
I was standing on an ebony stone
breathing in the liquid night
The honey yellow of the frozen moon
fell on my hair and in my eyes

I could see the lavender shadow of his body on the shore
and I could smell the intensity of his muscles on the midnight floor
and I could taste the hunger of his thoughts that do implore
come down from the dark rock of your soul Eleanor

I can his pulsing temples 
that race with the scarlet jangle in his hand
I caress the hard blackness
to the azure angry rhythm of the sand

The beating of the waves wash over my feverish rage
the star's twinkling vibrato and hum cause my tears to engage
I sing down my heavy purple voice through the bars of an ivory cage
I slash at the greedy hands wrapped around the wealth of our age

He sees the vibrant burgundy of my blood
on my body and on the stone
He weeps and tries to reach me again
on the void granite I call my home


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> When I was in my early 20 in college I felt very isolated and unloved. I really identified with the song Eleanor Rigby and truly believed I would live my life alone. I did a painting and called it "I Am Eleanor". The behind it was that your bitterness and negative feelings create an acidic rain inside you that eats away your soul.
> 
> Here is the painting and the poem that I wrote titled "I Am Eleanor" as well. It's very emo I know, but I was ahead of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Eleanor
> by
> Diann Johns
> Written 10-01-1991​
> I was standing on an ebony stone
> breathing in the liquid night
> The honey yellow of the frozen moon
> fell on my hair and in my eyes
> 
> I could see the lavender shadow of his body on the shore
> and I could smell the intensity of his muscles on the midnight floor
> and I could taste the hunger of his thoughts that do implore
> come down from the dark rock of your soul Eleanor
> 
> I can his pulsing temples
> that race with the scarlet jangle in his hand
> I caress the hard blackness
> to the azure angry rhythm of the sand
> 
> The beating of the waves wash over my feverish rage
> the star's twinkling vibrato and hum cause my tears to engage
> I sing down my heavy purple voice through the bars of an ivory cage
> I slash at the greedy hands wrapped around the wealth of our age
> 
> He sees the vibrant burgundy of my blood
> on my body and on the stone
> He weeps and tries to reach me again
> on the void granite I call my home



Love both! :bow:


----------



## willowmoon

chubsmuggler said:


> I particularly enjoy drawing and cosplaying (anyone who knows this term gets instant brownie point with me). I also crochet sometimes. <3
> 
> I can decorate cakes too! A great hobby for a chubster like me. I'll show one of my cuter creations. I made it during a baking day with my friends. X3



Cute cake! Baking is definitely not one of my strong suits, or cooking in general -- hell if I make toast and it doesn't burn, I'm kinda shocked. One of the girls on a local show out here in Green Bay does cosplaying as well, so that's pretty cool that you do that also. :bow:


----------



## chubsmuggler

Haha, thanks. >w< I admit that I probably bake better than I cosplay though. XD I can whip out a birthday cake just fine, but heaven help me if I try to look adorable in a schoolgirl outfit. XP


----------



## Lamia

Alright I've recorded myself singing before and every time I delete it. I had posted some videos of me singing and had them on youtube for a while and then took them down. So tonight I taped myself, not sitting in the dark, and not filming a door. I had taped a couple short snippets of myself singing last night and shot them into the atmosphere. When I try to sing in front of people my throat closes up and I can't sing. I was pretty nervous. 

I have no idea what this video looks like because if I watch it I will delete it. I hope it doesn't suck. You might just want to skip it. I just need to put this out into the universe as a means to bitch slap my fear into submission like the filthy pig that is is. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRQ4Vn66wJo


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> Alright I've recorded myself singing before and every time I delete it. I had posted some videos of me singing and had them on youtube for a while and then took them down. So tonight I taped myself, not sitting in the dark, and not filming a door. I had taped a couple short snippets of myself singing last night and shot them into the atmosphere. When I try to sing in front of people my throat closes up and I can't sing. I was pretty nervous.
> 
> I have no idea what this video looks like because if I watch it I will delete it. I hope it doesn't suck. You might just want to skip it. I just need to put this out into the universe as a means to bitch slap my fear into submission like the filthy pig that is is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRQ4Vn66wJo




hmm think its time you worked on your removing your negative and limiting self beliefs as you are a great singer (well just my opinion) although when you go for the stronger notes and get all belty you might want to move back from your mic a little


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> Alright I've recorded myself singing before and every time I delete it. I had posted some videos of me singing and had them on youtube for a while and then took them down. So tonight I taped myself, not sitting in the dark, and not filming a door. I had taped a couple short snippets of myself singing last night and shot them into the atmosphere. When I try to sing in front of people my throat closes up and I can't sing. I was pretty nervous.
> 
> I have no idea what this video looks like because if I watch it I will delete it. I hope it doesn't suck. You might just want to skip it. I just need to put this out into the universe as a means to bitch slap my fear into submission like the filthy pig that is is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRQ4Vn66wJo



:bow: You have a fantastic voice! :bow:

I won't tape myself singing; only my birds appreciate it.


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> hmm think its time you worked on your removing your negative and limiting self beliefs as you are a great singer (well just my opinion) although when you go for the stronger notes and get all belty you might want to move back from your mic a little



lol actually I am singing very soft because the mic vibrates so I am not singing at actual capacity. I have a very loud voice. I didn't watch it so it's probably all rattly. The point of this is to eradicate my fear and self doubt. I figure if I put it out there and people watch it then I can't take it back. 

It's going to be long process to stop being so self-critical and afraid.


----------



## goldilocks829

I watched your video, and I think you have a beautiful voice! I'd love to listen to more. Thanks for sharing your gift! Take care!

Janice



Lamia said:


> lol actually I am singing very soft because the mic vibrates so I am not singing at actual capacity. I have a very loud voice. I didn't watch it so it's probably all rattly. The point of this is to eradicate my fear and self doubt. I figure if I put it out there and people watch it then I can't take it back.
> 
> It's going to be long process to stop being so self-critical and afraid.


----------



## Cat

Beautiful!! I think you should listen to it and pretend you're not the one singing. You'll hear the beauty in it, too.



Lamia said:


> Alright I've recorded myself singing before and every time I delete it. I had posted some videos of me singing and had them on youtube for a while and then took them down. So tonight I taped myself, not sitting in the dark, and not filming a door. I had taped a couple short snippets of myself singing last night and shot them into the atmosphere. When I try to sing in front of people my throat closes up and I can't sing. I was pretty nervous.
> 
> I have no idea what this video looks like because if I watch it I will delete it. I hope it doesn't suck. You might just want to skip it. I just need to put this out into the universe as a means to bitch slap my fear into submission like the filthy pig that is is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRQ4Vn66wJo


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> It's going to be long process to stop being so self-critical and afraid.



All artists are that way, even the ones that sell out arenas. 

Once, I made something to be shown in an art gallery, and I was nit-picky over the entire piece, and was very nervous at the opening. All the other artists showing were the same way. It's all part of creating and putting part of yourself out there for people to judge.


----------



## Lamia

Thanks for the support everyone!!  I feel naked.


----------



## succubus_dxb

quite a recent piece i started in class- 2 hours with a life model.

Hoping to find some time to finish this off soon 

View attachment GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg


----------



## Lamia

succubus_dxb said:


> quite a recent piece i started in class- 2 hours with a life model.
> 
> Hoping to find some time to finish this off soon



WOW I love your brushwork and the darks and lights. I love the use of negative space. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Lamia said:


> WOW I love your brushwork and the darks and lights. I love the use of negative space. Thanks for sharing.



thank you! to be fair- I use very little 'brushwork'- always seem to be using rags and my fingers!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> quite a recent piece i started in class- 2 hours with a life model.
> 
> Hoping to find some time to finish this off soon



Lovely 

---


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> quite a recent piece i started in class- 2 hours with a life model.
> 
> Hoping to find some time to finish this off soon



awesome work!


----------



## Jes

A very simple necklace I made that features creamy white coin pearls interspersed with cool aquamarine puffed lentil beads, and shiny, small sterling silver rounds in between them all.

I especially like the shades of green and blue in aquamarine and the fact that most people are used to seeing it faceted, and not in this rougher state. And the water-y colors always look good with pearls, of course. 

View attachment dims1.jpg


View attachment dims2.jpg


----------



## pinkylou

New bears..

I've been tinkering with my patterns and finally got round to making some polymer clay noses. Now I'm trying to improve on my photography skills for my website with my rubbish wee camera hehe!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jes said:


> A very simple necklace I made that features creamy white coin pearls interspersed with cool aquamarine puffed lentil beads, and shiny, small sterling silver rounds in between them all.
> 
> I especially like the shades of green and blue in aquamarine and the fact that most people are used to seeing it faceted, and not in this rougher state. And the water-y colors always look good with pearls, of course.



Loooooooooooooove! :bow:



pinkylou said:


> New bears..
> 
> I've been tinkering with my patterns and finally got round to making some polymer clay noses. Now I'm trying to improve on my photography skills for my website with my rubbish wee camera hehe!



They're super cute


----------



## AtlantisAK

Wow Lamia! Gorgeous voice!

One thing I have to say is...We, as human beings, are our own worst critics. We find flaws in things that aren't even there. 

You really should sing some more!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AtlantisAK said:


> Just wanted to hop in and state how...
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...Misty's ornaments are. I got two of the 'quilted' style ones....one for my mom, one for me. My mom tried her hardest to get BOTH of them from me because she's a quilter and right up her alley.
> 
> I managed to pry mine from her fingers....
> 
> I had to watch that closely until I came back, which was today! TWO weeks of chasing her down over and over with it, lol.



Thank you so much! I'm sorry I didn't see this before today! 

I'm so glad you enjoyed them. I have to say that I have worn the two pairs of earrings you've sent almost every day of the week. I own a lot of purple :blush:

I can't wait to pick up a few more pairs! 

Thanks so much for the swap. I enjoyed it


----------



## Comfy

Makeup mostly.











(^ from Halloween)










(^ Mad Hatter Inspired wore that to the midnight party for Alice in Wonderland)

I also write, but that's a bit harder to show.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Comfy said:


> Makeup mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ from Halloween)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^ Mad Hatter Inspired wore that to the midnight party for Alice in Wonderland)
> 
> I also write, but that's a bit harder to show.



Wow! I love the make up, you're really good at it and very talented. My daughter would love it too, she's always experimenting with eyeshadow. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

just wow amazing paintings, gorgeous bears and I wish I was that talented with my makeup

and wonderful jewlery to we really have some amazingly talented people here and the lighting rocks


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Comfy said:


> Makeup mostly.
> 
> 
> (^ from Halloween)
> 
> 
> (^ Mad Hatter Inspired wore that to the midnight party for Alice in Wonderland)
> 
> I also write, but that's a bit harder to show.



That's amazing! :bow:

Quite a few have included poems and such, so feel free to share if you wish.


----------



## Comfy

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Wow! I love the make up, you're really good at it and very talented. My daughter would love it too, she's always experimenting with eyeshadow. :bow:



Thank you so much!  
Makeup is definitely a fun thing to experiment with! That's how I learned to do it -- had to teach myself everything. 

@MizzSnakeBite: Thanks! 
I will definitely be thinking about it. I am not much of a poet myself. I enjoy essays and short stories.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Looks like I'm getting back into embroidery! I used to cross stitch all the time when I was younger (10-14 years old) but never finished any of the pieces...So I decided I'd give embroidery a shot again at age 24. 

This one is 3 inches in diameter and no pattern was used and no machine. It took me about 3-4 hours to complete with all the different layers and details added onto it.

I'm very happy how it turned out and want to share it with everyone.  If this one gets enough views and comments on Etsy, I may just make more!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49616393/hand-embroidered-flower-hoop-art 

View attachment IMG_24342.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

When I posted the hand-beaded cross-stitch rose, I mentioned I had done a much larger project with them. I finally found the pics. The pics aren't the greatest quality, but you get the picture! lol

View attachment Cross-stitch Rose Wreath12-06.jpg


View attachment Cross-stitch Rose Wreath 12-06 2resz.jpg


View attachment Cross-stitch Rose Wreath 12-06 3resz.jpg


View attachment Cross-stitch Rose Wreath Closeup 12-06resz2.jpg​


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Here's a Red-Lored Amazon head I cross-stitched as a gift:

View attachment Red-Lored Amazon Head 2 (12-06)resz1.jpg


View attachment Red-Lored Amazon Head framed 12-06.jpg​


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cross-posted:

Here's a mini rose I grew and photographed. It's called 'Green Ice.'


View attachment Mini Rose-Green Ice 11-06resz3.jpg​


----------



## mossystate

Devi, how pretty. *S* The first is lovely...the second....well, have you considered doing the other half of the bird...with no head?






lol

C'mon...picture it! But, yeah, those things would have my eyes crossing! I have all the patience in the world for many things...and none for some!


----------



## LovelyLiz

mossystate said:


> Devi, how pretty. *S* The first is lovely...the second....well, have you considered doing the other half of the bird...with no head?



Not sure if this was meant seriously, but I actually think it's a pretty badass idea. You could do them as a pair. It would be a very traditional crafting method, combined with a more untraditional depiction. Go for it!!!!


----------



## mossystate

mcbeth said:


> Not sure if this was meant seriously, but I actually think it's a pretty badass idea. You could do them as a pair. It would be a very traditional crafting method, combined with a more untraditional depiction. Go for it!!!!



Oh, I added the laugh, just so I wouldn't spook the poor woman.


I have been told my brain can sometimes be an ' interesting ' piece of real estate.  But, yeah, you could have some fun with a bird puzzle.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mossystate said:


> Devi, how pretty. *S* The first is lovely...the second....well, have you considered doing the other half of the bird...with no head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> C'mon...picture it! But, yeah, those things would have my eyes crossing! I have all the patience in the world for many things...and none for some!





mcbeth said:


> Not sure if this was meant seriously, but I actually think it's a pretty badass idea. You could do them as a pair. It would be a very traditional crafting method, combined with a more untraditional depiction. Go for it!!!!





mossystate said:


> Oh, I added the laugh, just so I wouldn't spook the poor woman.
> 
> 
> I have been told my brain can sometimes be an ' interesting ' piece of real estate.  But, yeah, you could have some fun with a bird puzzle.



  

Thanks!

Actually, that's a good idea! BUT, the pattern was just for the head. Poor bodiless birdies.


----------



## spiritangel

Devi that criss stitch is gorgeous and the rose is a beauty 

ok so I diddnt get the Design team and can now share what I created for it

the first is a canvas that is a pressie for my youngest Niece who turns 7 next month






a christmas mask (thinking this will go on my website store at some point)






and some layouts
My nieces at the beach











and






there is a new bear to I just dont have pics of him yet

hugs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> Devi that criss stitch is gorgeous and the rose is a beauty
> 
> ok so I diddnt get the Design team and can now share what I created for it
> 
> the first is a canvas that is a pressie for my youngest Niece who turns 7 next month
> 
> 
> 
> a christmas mask (thinking this will go on my website store at some point)
> 
> 
> and some layouts
> My nieces at the beach
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> there is a new bear to I just dont have pics of him yet
> 
> hugs



Thank ya much .

I'm so sorry you didn't get into the design team.  Their loss; your creations are lovely.


----------



## Cat




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cat said:


>



Love, love, love!


----------



## Cat

Thanks, MizzSnakeBite!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Here's a Red-Lored Amazon head I cross-stitched as a gift:



He is lovely, MB! I have not done cross stitch in years.



spiritangel said:


> ok so I diddnt get the Design team and can now share what I created for it




You are a clever lady, SA! I am sorry you did not make the design team. 




Cat said:


>



Your photos just blow me away, Cat!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> He is lovely, MB! I have not done cross stitch in years.



Tank ewe, chicklet! :wubu:


ETA: You should try it again; it might warm those fingers of yours!


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> Your photos just blow me away, Cat!



Me too, Cat. They're stunning!


----------



## Cat

Thanks, Littlefairywren and Nettie! I appreciate it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Cat those are just gorgeous. I wish I had that talent. I did a two collages once that turned out gorgeous. I destroyed one in a fit of bad temper and couldn't reproduce anything nice. It broke my bf's heart.

Here is a picture of the one that is left... 

View attachment Kayla collage partial.jpg


----------



## Cat

Thanks, FLW. My collages are digital, so pretty easy to do. 
Collaging actual photos takes talent!


----------



## spiritangel

Cat they are still stunning and look incredible 


and I love the collage I am not the greatest at stuff like that so can appreciate the time and effort it takes to do

here are my latest bears two if wich made thier debut in my latest dimms video 

This is Will otherwise known as WillIam marry me he will eventually have a ring box for his hands











and from behind







Elaine the first bear in the Runway collection






and miss ice blue ruffle dress herself (although dont have a name for this one yet) the second of my runway collections bears











and the last one







hmm and as usual for some reason even though they have been flipped in photobucket they are sideways ;-/


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Cat those are just gorgeous. I wish I had that talent. I did a two collages once that turned out gorgeous. I destroyed one in a fit of bad temper and couldn't reproduce anything nice. It broke my bf's heart.
> 
> Here is a picture of the one that is left...



Super cute, munchkin!



spiritangel said:


> Cat they are still stunning and look incredible
> 
> 
> and I love the collage I am not the greatest at stuff like that so can appreciate the time and effort it takes to do
> 
> here are my latest bears two if wich made thier debut in my latest dimms video
> 
> This is Will otherwise known as WillIam marry me he will eventually have a ring box for his hands
> 
> 
> and from behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine the first bear in the Runway collection
> 
> 
> and miss ice blue ruffle dress herself (although dont have a name for this one yet) the second of my runway collections bears
> 
> 
> and the last one
> 
> 
> 
> hmm and as usual for some reason even though they have been flipped in photobucket they are sideways ;-/



Wow, wow, wow! I can tell those took loads of work and time!!


----------



## spiritangel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wow, wow, wow! I can tell those took loads of work and time!!



ah yes that blue skirt took more than 10hrs but I am soo impressed with how it turned out and how good it looks considering I truly had no idea what I was doing and just did it on a hunch and ty best reaction sooo far


----------



## Tracyarts

Here's a link to a video made up of a series of photographs I took through the eyepiece of one of the kaleidoscopes I made, set to relaxing music. It's just pure eye candy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWXdnxXx0k

Enjoy!
Tracy


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tracyarts said:


> Here's a link to a video made up of a series of photographs I took through the eyepiece of one of the kaleidoscopes I made, set to relaxing music. It's just pure eye candy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWXdnxXx0k
> 
> Enjoy!
> Tracy



How pretty!


----------



## spiritangel

wow love the whole video traceyarts sooo prettyful

this is what I have been doing this week






and






and a half upside down (so to speak) one of the same sort of style






and now for the super hard hard lots of time and work ones

the first is a prize for this weekends silent auction event in my facebook group (or a bear winners choice) heres a link to the group should anyone want to take part http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/group.php?gid=5251198362






and finally the piece I have to say is my fav although I do really love the others






As I am the only person I can find who even flocks feathers I truly have no idea what to charge for my creations, feathers are not that cheap, and they all take varying degrees of time so any thoughts would be grately appreciated


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> wow love the whole video traceyarts sooo prettyful
> 
> this is what I have been doing this week
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> and a half upside down (so to speak) one of the same sort of style
> 
> 
> 
> and now for the super hard hard lots of time and work ones
> 
> the first is a prize for this weekends silent auction event in my facebook group (or a bear winners choice) heres a link to the group should anyone want to take part http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/group.php?gid=5251198362
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the piece I have to say is my fav although I do really love the others
> 
> 
> 
> As I am the only person I can find who even flocks feathers I truly have no idea what to charge for my creations, feathers are not that cheap, and they all take varying degrees of time so any thoughts would be grately appreciated



Very cute!

I haven't a clue on what to charge for them. I have an endless supply of moulted feathers .


----------



## aocutiepi

Wow. So many talented women on this forum! I'm especially jealous of you artistic/crafty ladies. I am terrible at arts and crafts. :bow:

I'm a classically trained soprano and I've been doing the singing/dancing/acting thing since I could walk and talk.

I only have one video up on the interwebs, it's my high school valedictorian speech--I sang a song rather than give a proper speech... hate public speaking, go figure. I can't believe this video is five years old...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OETBJ2r50BQ


----------



## calauria

Some of my artwork.
Pen and Ink Illustration of Prince




Travel Poster





3D Animation Still


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

aocutiepi said:


> Wow. So many talented women on this forum! I'm especially jealous of you artistic/crafty ladies. I am terrible at arts and crafts. :bow:
> 
> I'm a classically trained soprano and I've been doing the singing/dancing/acting thing since I could walk and talk.
> 
> I only have one video up on the interwebs, it's my high school valedictorian speech--I sang a song rather than give a proper speech... hate public speaking, go figure. I can't believe this video is five years old...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OETBJ2r50BQ



Pretty 



calauria said:


> Some of my artwork.
> Pen and Ink Illustration of Prince
> 
> Travel Poster
> 
> 
> 3D Animation Still



Very nice!


----------



## HottiMegan

For the past two weeks i have been constructing a holder for my nook. I lover purple and crazy quilting so i made myself a purple crazy quilted pouch  i just finished it today!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> For the past two weeks i have been constructing a holder for my nook. I lover purple and crazy quilting so i made myself a purple crazy quilted pouch  i just finished it today!



Cute!

----


----------



## spiritangel

wow Clauria they are stunning drawings

and Hottie Meaghan that crazy quilting folder is just a work of art


----------



## littlefairywren

This has a way to go before it is complete, but I am happy with the way it is progressing. It will be a clock when it is finished....and it is a study in sepia, which I am really enjoying. 

View attachment P1000678.jpg


----------



## Filly

HottiMegan your quilting is very cute. I like the little frog


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> This has a way to go before it is complete, but I am happy with the way it is progressing. It will be a clock when it is finished....and it is a study in sepia, which I am really enjoying.




wow lfw that is going to be a stunning piece when its finished you have great attention to detail


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> This has a way to go before it is complete, but I am happy with the way it is progressing. It will be a clock when it is finished....and it is a study in sepia, which I am really enjoying.



LOVE it! Love that Chicklet's making a chickie clock


----------



## HottiMegan

Filly said:


> HottiMegan your quilting is very cute. I like the little frog





spiritangel said:


> and Hottie Meaghan that crazy quilting folder is just a work of art





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Cute!



Thanks all 
I am now piecing together a crazy quilt purse in jewel tones. I love aquas and purples. I love exploring and learning embroidery stitches as i go. 

If any of you do crazy quilting or embroidery i highly recommend this site: http://inaminuteago.com/index.html
It has a stitch dictionary and beautiful examples of her work. It has given me some inspiration and ideas. I have also learned a lot of new stitches


----------



## spiritangel

my latest finished project (also made a card in a mini handbag for my sister but have to wait till she gets it before I show)

this is a friendship album I have made over the last couple of days

cover

















and the back cover that will also have a name added when I can figure out who this is for


----------



## thirtiesgirl

For those of you who like to read and like music, I've written a handful of reviews on amazon.com. I spent half of the '90s as an independent radio DJ and music reviewer for some friends' indie music/culture magazines, plus some local indie newspapers in my area. I interviewed a lot of bands, saw a lot of shows, and was trying to make it as a freelance writer. Sadly, that career never took off and my aspirations eventually went in a different direction. I haven't written a review for amazon in a while. I keep saying I'll get back to it eventually, since there are always more albums I'd like to review. I just haven't found the energy to do it lately. Not to mention, some of what's written here, especially some of the earlier reviews, are pretty bad. But it marks a time period in my life when my skills were developing, so they stay for posterity's sake. Anyway, you've been warned.  Click here.


----------



## VivaLaValerie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> One of my many interests and hobbies is making bird toys (of course lol). I make them for charity, I make them for my guys and gal, for friends, and I've sold some. I've done an Esty shop to sell some, but haven't had the energy or time to make some stock for it (here's what the shop looks like anyway: http://www.etsy.com/shop/YouCrazyBird ).
> 
> Here are some toys I've made:
> 
> You might not be able to tell on this one, but the base is a hard plastic horse head that's used to hold embroidery floss. I call it "My Pretty Pony." There are literally thousands of beads for its "mane."
> View attachment 75341
> 
> 
> View attachment 75342
> 
> 
> View attachment 75343
> 
> 
> View attachment 75344
> 
> 
> View attachment 75345



*MizzSnakeBite WOW those are so CUTE!!! I have a chinchilla that loves to chew on woods, she would love those as well. Great work!!*


----------



## aocutiepi

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pretty




Thanks so much!


----------



## spiritangel

Devi if I was still friends with pokey the parrotts owner I would so buy him one of your toys they are awesome!!!


Here are my latest two bears, the first one took me a couple of months she was stubborn and so was I all that hand stamped satin took me a lot to cut it up and heat gun it, still have a sore thumb to

plus she is the first bear to have her nose and mouth 24ct gold leafed and I also gold leafed parts of the tulle and the rose as well






and from behind her name is Minerva btw






and Charlotte rose who seems to have wanted to be born the pics are not the best but dying to share her (she has more purple in her satin than you can see it for some reason came up white gonna try and get pics in daylight )






and with a wrap


----------



## HappyFA75

spiritangel said:


> Devi if I was still friends with pokey the parrotts owner I would so buy him one of your toys they are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my latest two bears, the first one took me a couple of months she was stubborn and so was I all that hand stamped satin took me a lot to cut it up and heat gun it, still have a sore thumb to
> 
> plus she is the first bear to have her nose and mouth 24ct gold leafed and I also gold leafed parts of the tulle and the rose as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from behind her name is Minerva btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Charlotte rose who seems to have wanted to be born the pics are not the best but dying to share her (she has more purple in her satin than you can see it for some reason came up white gonna try and get pics in daylight )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with a wrap



Thats very pretty! I like it, spiritangel!


----------



## HottiMegan

Those bears are SOOOOO cute!! If i could really chick up my bedroom i'd love one from you. Hubby doesn't even like me picking out florals for the bedroom. He's not the boss but i gave in on decorating so he could enjoy our room too.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> Those bears are SOOOOO cute!! If i could really chick up my bedroom i'd love one from you. Hubby doesn't even like me picking out florals for the bedroom. He's not the boss but i gave in on decorating so he could enjoy our room too.



the funny thing is Megan a ton of men like my bears weirdly enough the first sale at the bear show I do annually was a little old man and his wife and he insisted on the bear he wanted it was a lemon clown with a red hat and red ruffle around its neck

another friend came home to find her hubby had opened her bear parcel and had put them away in places and she had to tell him off cause she already knew where she wanted them lol


depends on the bear possibly but you might get away with it just saying 

and thanks I am really happy with both of these ones as I have been trying to give them that prject runway haute couture fashion look and all their clothes are completely winged without patterns and stuff cause I dont know what I am doing


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm a knitter.... sometimes. My talents are pretty much zero otherwise. I'm knitting a scarf right now hoping it will be ready in time for fall. This one has just been started, thought you all might like to have a preliminary look see. I've so enjoyed looking at all or your wonderful offerings.


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> the funny thing is Megan a ton of men like my bears weirdly enough the first sale at the bear show I do annually was a little old man and his wife and he insisted on the bear he wanted it was a lemon clown with a red hat and red ruffle around its neck
> 
> another friend came home to find her hubby had opened her bear parcel and had put them away in places and she had to tell him off cause she already knew where she wanted them lol
> 
> 
> depends on the bear possibly but you might get away with it just saying
> 
> and thanks I am really happy with both of these ones as I have been trying to give them that prject runway haute couture fashion look and all their clothes are completely winged without patterns and stuff cause I dont know what I am doing



That's cool about guy customers. I once tried to buy a bed set that had a Fleur de lis on it and he vetoed it. He's not usually very stubborn about my decorating choices he gets kind of weird about our bedroom though.



LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a knitter.... sometimes. My talents are pretty much zero otherwise. I'm knitting a scarf right now hoping it will be ready in time for fall. This one has just been started, thought you all might like to have a preliminary look see. I've so enjoyed looking at all or your wonderful offerings.



Love the color choice Lilly! I've tried books to self teach knitting, i failed miserably. I seriously want to learn to knit. So i decided that an xmas present to myself is to take a class at the community center in December.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> That's cool about guy customers. I once tried to buy a bed set that had a Fleur de lis on it and he vetoed it. He's not usually very stubborn about my decorating choices he gets kind of weird about our bedroom though.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color choice Lilly! I've tried books to self teach knitting, i failed miserably. I seriously want to learn to knit. So i decided that an xmas present to myself is to take a class at the community center in December.



LOL! Megan I finally went to a yarn store and bought a $10 kit marketed to kids 6 years old and up. I figured if a six year old could figure it out surely there must be hope for me.  That was the only way I could get in on it. There IS hope. I still can't cook.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> my latest finished project (also made a card in a mini handbag for my sister but have to wait till she gets it before I show)
> 
> this is a friendship album I have made over the last couple of days
> 
> cover
> 
> 
> and the back cover that will also have a name added when I can figure out who this is for



Very pretty and autumnal. 



thirtiesgirl said:


> For those of you who like to read and like music, I've written a handful of reviews on amazon.com. I spent half of the '90s as an independent radio DJ and music reviewer for some friends' indie music/culture magazines, plus some local indie newspapers in my area. I interviewed a lot of bands, saw a lot of shows, and was trying to make it as a freelance writer. Sadly, that career never took off and my aspirations eventually went in a different direction. I haven't written a review for amazon in a while. I keep saying I'll get back to it eventually, since there are always more albums I'd like to review. I just haven't found the energy to do it lately. Not to mention, some of what's written here, especially some of the earlier reviews, are pretty bad. But it marks a time period in my life when my skills were developing, so they stay for posterity's sake. Anyway, you've been warned.  Click here.



Very nice 



VivaLaValerie said:


> *MizzSnakeBite WOW those are so CUTE!!! I have a chinchilla that loves to chew on woods, she would love those as well. Great work!!*



Thanks so much 



spiritangel said:


> Devi if I was still friends with pokey the parrotts owner I would so buy him one of your toys they are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my latest two bears, the first one took me a couple of months she was stubborn and so was I all that hand stamped satin took me a lot to cut it up and heat gun it, still have a sore thumb to
> 
> plus she is the first bear to have her nose and mouth 24ct gold leafed and I also gold leafed parts of the tulle and the rose as well
> 
> 
> 
> and from behind her name is Minerva btw
> 
> 
> 
> and Charlotte rose who seems to have wanted to be born the pics are not the best but dying to share her (she has more purple in her satin than you can see it for some reason came up white gonna try and get pics in daylight )
> 
> 
> 
> and with a wrap
> 
> ]



Thanks!

Those bears are darling! I can tell you pour love and loads of time in them!



LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a knitter.... sometimes. My talents are pretty much zero otherwise. I'm knitting a scarf right now hoping it will be ready in time for fall. This one has just been started, thought you all might like to have a preliminary look see. I've so enjoyed looking at all or your wonderful offerings.
> ​




So pretty, L! 

I've always wanted to learn how to knit .​


----------



## spiritangel

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm a knitter.... sometimes. My talents are pretty much zero otherwise. I'm knitting a scarf right now hoping it will be ready in time for fall. This one has just been started, thought you all might like to have a preliminary look see. I've so enjoyed looking at all or your wonderful offerings.



wow you sure put my basic knitting to shame lilly that is stunning cant wait to see it finished its a kintting work of art


thanks Devi well my runway collection have been a labour of love and stretching my dressmaking skills in miniture not always an easy task


----------



## spiritangel

Meet Oden 






I have added a pale blue teardrop to his cheek will get a pic of the change trow. but I soo love my sad little clown and yes I have been playing with gold leaf again


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> Meet Oden
> 
> 
> 
> I have added a pale blue teardrop to his cheek will get a pic of the change trow. but I soo love my sad little clown and yes I have been playing with gold leaf again



Isn't he cute!


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> This has a way to go before it is complete, but I am happy with the way it is progressing. It will be a clock when it is finished....and it is a study in sepia, which I am really enjoying.



wow! I did not see this before... so cute


----------



## TinyTum

I design and make greetings cards, specialising in pop-up cards.

Here's some of my cards:

The 3 dimensional house magically appears once the card is fully opened at 180 degrees, the crocodile's jaws open and close as the card is opened and closed, and a yummy stack of pink sparkly cupcakes.

You can view more at my online shop on Folksy: www.popupzoo.folksy.com (apologises for the shameless plug :blush 

View attachment Blue House 250.jpg


View attachment crocodile 250.jpg


View attachment cupcakes 250.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

TinyTum said:


> I design and make greetings cards, specialising in pop-up cards.
> 
> Here's some of my cards:
> 
> The 3 dimensional house magically appears once the card is fully opened at 180 degrees, the crocodile's jaws open and close as the card is opened and closed, and a yummy stack of pink sparkly cupcakes.
> 
> You can view more at my online shop on Folksy: www.popupzoo.folksy.com (apologises for the shameless plug :blush



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## TinyTum

Thank you.


----------



## spiritangel

TinyTum said:


> I design and make greetings cards, specialising in pop-up cards.
> 
> Here's some of my cards:
> 
> The 3 dimensional house magically appears once the card is fully opened at 180 degrees, the crocodile's jaws open and close as the card is opened and closed, and a yummy stack of pink sparkly cupcakes.
> 
> You can view more at my online shop on Folksy: www.popupzoo.folksy.com (apologises for the shameless plug :blush



wow great work


----------



## TinyTum

spiritangel said:


> wow great work



Thank you. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## littlefairywren

Just finished....woo hoo! The theme was my local area, so I chose the flora of the bush surrounding my suburb.
I chose to paint on a box easel, for something a bit quirky. 

View attachment P1000723.JPG


View attachment P1000724.JPG


View attachment P1000725.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Just finished....woo hoo! The theme was my local area, so I chose the flora of the bush surrounding my suburb.
> I chose to paint on a box easel, for something a bit quirky.



WooHoo! It's fab, Chicklet!!!!!!!

I was hoping you would show it off here. :happy:

:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> WooHoo! It's fab, Chicklet!!!!!!!
> 
> I was hoping you would show it off here. :happy:
> 
> :wubu:



Ta, Momma Bird! :wubu: Class tomorrow, so I need to decide on something new again....woot! New project


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Ta, Momma Bird! :wubu: Class tomorrow, so I need to decide on something new again....woot! New project



You're welcome :wubu:

Birdies *cough* birdies


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're welcome :wubu:
> 
> Birdies *cough* birdies



I shall see what I can come up with, just for you :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Just finished....woo hoo! The theme was my local area, so I chose the flora of the bush surrounding my suburb.
> I chose to paint on a box easel, for something a bit quirky.



stunning piece of work LFW great detail


----------



## TinyTum

Wow! That's brilliant. Wish I could paint like that. You're very talented. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.

Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep  

View attachment P1000727.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep


Oh my...how lovely!!! So delicate and silvery....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep



It's adorable, bebah gurl! :happy:

And, oh yes, 





CHICKLET!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Oh my...how lovely!!! So delicate and silvery....



Thank you muchly, Elaine!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> It's adorable, bebah gurl! :happy:
> 
> And, oh yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHICKLET!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:



You are the best, Momma Bird.....and I love you for it :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep




all your art is lovely lovely lovely.. I DO remember your little bird too! You are amazing K! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep





oh wowsers that is stunning hmmmmm I should give you the hatbox I got at the bear show to do but the scrapbooker in me wants to scrapbook it lol

great work lfw and yw


----------



## Bigtigmom

littlefairywren said:


> I thought I had ruined this painting....but somehow my clever teacher helped me, and my distress was for nothing. Very simple white detail over blue background.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments spiritangel, TinyTum and to those who passed on rep



I think it's very beautiful and quite unique!!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> all your art is lovely lovely lovely.. I DO remember your little bird too! You are amazing K! :happy:





spiritangel said:


> oh wowsers that is stunning hmmmmm I should give you the hatbox I got at the bear show to do but the scrapbooker in me wants to scrapbook it lol
> 
> great work lfw and yw





Bigtigmom said:


> I think it's very beautiful and quite unique!!



Thank you so much, ladies! I appreciate your sweet words, more than you realise :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

Well... I am... a trombonist!

It's the best thing I've ever chosen to do. I am quite good, actually. I've been ranked out of the college students as either number one or two (the professor won't say who is one - me or the guy I had a crush on for a while, John). I've made every honors ensemble, I'm always lead. I lovelovelove trombone.

This is me playing "On My Own" from Les Miserables

http:// www.y outub e.com/ watch? v=UxCZf Z9vfbc


----------



## littlefairywren

Daimon said:


> What a great thread. I did these two pieces not too long ago. First is the Egyptian God Anubis and the second is a relief of the Petracliffs in Jordan. The castings have yet to be done but hopefully will be made soon.



They are brilliant, Daimon! I love the second one and want to touch it lol.


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> They are brilliant, Daimon! I love the second one and want to touch it lol.



Id have to agree with lfw they are brilliant


----------



## CastingPearls

Daimon said:


> What a great thread. I did these two pieces not too long ago. First is the Egyptian God Anubis and the second is a relief of the Petracliffs in Jordan. The castings have yet to be done but hopefully will be made soon.


Nice work. I love anything having to do with Petra!


----------



## Daimon

wow thank you ladies. Should have been mindful though of the op's rules.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made these tonight. I'm giving them to Max's teachers at school for xmas.


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I made these tonight. I'm giving them to Max's teachers at school for xmas.



I am sure his teachers will love them, especially as they seem to get oodles of chocolates and the like they will think of him everytime they put the ornaments on the tree. Great work and lots of patience that I dont have lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks  My mom made ornaments like this when i was a kid for my teachers and they were always a big hit. So i'm continuing the tradition


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made some Thank you cards!


----------



## khrestel

I do all kinds of things from time to time but wow the art you ladies have done is awesome! 

My scribblings can be found here: Beads and papers and yarn, oh my!


----------



## AmberRyane

I love to make dolls !!!!!

http://gigisdollyworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## Famouslastwords

The video for the dolls gave me and elaine a headache.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> The video for the dolls gave me and elaine a headache.


Jesus Christ have you no inner censor? LOL

Nice website, Amber.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> Jesus Christ have you no inner censor? LOL
> 
> Nice website, Amber.



I'm like Dr. House baby, THA DOCTOR IS IN.


BTW nice dolls. Seriously. 


But change the video- I'm having a seizure rite now.


----------



## spiritangel

wow some great stuff, sorry my laptop threw a hissy at trying to load soo many slideshow video things at once and my net was running slow so will have to look at your dolls another day I am sure they are amazing


this is what I have been up to this I made tonight




its a magic film flower

these are some wings I was playing with I am having trouble getting both sides of my wings to match






and some pendant things I have been experimmenting with






and the other side of them


----------



## Lovelyone

After my mom passed away in July, we had the arduous task of cleaning out her crafting room. She had collected years and years worth of ceramics over the years. We ran across a ceramic of "The Last Supper" inset into a log. My sister (who does not paint) fell in love with the piece but decided to put it in a pile of give-aways for the local senior citizen community center. While she wasn't looking I grabbed the piece. I recently painted it for her for Christmas. The pic isnt very good, but she loved it--so I was happy.


----------



## verucassault

i am a craft whore
i sew and stuff, currently making some totes and handbags, hard to find the time though

this a wine cork board i made a while back, i decoupaged the border. 

View attachment IMG_9184b.jpg


----------



## verucassault

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  My mom made ornaments like this when i was a kid for my teachers and they were always a big hit. So i'm continuing the tradition



those ornaments are beautiful!, i have alot of friends who are teachers, they would really appreciate gifts as lovely as those. amazing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

verucassault said:


> those ornaments are beautiful!, i have alot of friends who are teachers, they would really appreciate gifts as lovely as those. amazing!



I thought the same thing- absolutely gorgeous. How long did it take you to make them Megan?


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks  The ornaments took about an hour to put together. I just sat in my recliner and did it. It took a ton of pins though! I think i went through 2000 pins making about 10 ornaments. this is the site i got the directions since my mom is pretty unreliable to get craft stuff in time to make for holidays  http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/quiltball.html


----------



## verucassault

thanks for sharing the link. i wish it was christmas right now so i can make them. haha i might make these for my coworkers.


----------



## HottiMegan

hopefully you'll be able to use the link later in the year


----------



## AuntHen

I really admire all you crafty people... I have never had the patience nor the artistic talent for most of the awesomeness displayed on here. But I love seeing it!


----------



## Cat

Playing with Corel Painter 11 these days:


----------



## JustmeinGA

I do erotic gay art (m/m) so I thought I would ask permission before I post any of my work. I didn't want to offend anyone. And yes, it is explicit.


----------



## crayola box

verucassault said:


> i am a craft whore
> i sew and stuff, currently making some totes and handbags, hard to find the time though
> 
> this a wine cork board i made a while back, i decoupaged the border.



I love this, good job! Now I want to make one but the way I go through wine it would take 10 years to collect enough corks


----------



## Lovelyone

JustmeinGA said:


> I do erotic gay art (m/m) so I thought I would ask permission before I post any of my work. I didn't want to offend anyone. And yes, it is explicit.



I saw your artwork before they removed it. You are very talented.


----------



## JustmeinGA

Lovelyone said:


> I saw your artwork before they removed it. You are very talented.



Oh well, I didn't mean to offend anyone. I did ask before I posted and no one said anything. I guess it was against the rules. I couldn't remember if it was posted anywhere or not. 
I probably should have cropped it, but I figured since it was a painting and not a photo..oh well....


----------



## JustmeinGA

Here's a G rated one. The other one is my favorite right now, but this one turned out pretty nice.


----------



## JustmeinGA

Daimon said:


> What a great thread. I did these two pieces not too long ago. First is the Egyptian God Anubis and the second is a relief of the Petracliffs in Jordan. The castings have yet to be done but hopefully will be made soon.




I've always wanted to be able to have the hand to do stuff like that. Casting is pretty cool, I've not tried that exactly, but I've tried to throw a few pots....needless to say they came out really lopsided. I like to sculpt but getting the clay the right thickness to be fired is harder than doing the sculpting. Mine always seemed to die by "firing squad." If I was lucky no one else's work was claimed as a casualty of war.


----------



## mossystate

Have to say I am a bit confused as to why the previous art of JustMeInGa was removed.

I realize it was very explicit, but I just had another look on the main board, in the fat art thread, and there are many examples of full frontal female nudity shown...nipples...public regions.

The men shown here were not fat, but the artist is and she was showing her art in a thread that welcomes that? Perhaps someone could clarify what is allowed and what is not.


----------



## Isa

mossystate said:


> Have to say I am a bit confused as to why the previous art of JustMeInGa was removed.
> 
> I realize it was very explicit, but I just had another look on the main board, in the fat art thread, and there are many examples of full frontal female nudity shown...nipples...public regions.
> 
> The men shown here were not fat, but the artist is and she was showing her art in a thread that welcomes that? Perhaps someone could clarify what is allowed and what is not.



Le old double standard at work?

Can't wait for the answer, it should be interesting.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I believe the semen dripping from the head of the man's penis made it too explicit for the forums.


----------



## mossystate

Ahhhhh. That dot of paint did it. OK.


----------



## JustmeinGA

SoVerySoft said:


> I believe the semen dripping from the head of the man's penis made it too explicit for the forums.



Well, it wasn't semen, it was a prince Albert Piercing. If you like, I can post an extreme close up to prove it 

I guess, one of the mods should go ahead and remove the other one too. Unfortunately my artistic ability is limited, so I won't have anything else to contribute to this thread.


----------



## mossystate

JustmeinGA said:


> Well, it wasn't semen, it was a prince Albert Piercing. If you like, I can post an extreme close up to prove it
> 
> I guess, one of the mods should go ahead and remove the other one too. Unfortunately my artistic ability is limited, so I won't have anything else to contribute to this thread.




Ah...a piercing. You can go to your User CP and click on attachments, I think it is, and remove your picture. 

Are depictions of semen allowed anywhere here? I ask because SVS said, " forums ". Not that I am looking for a bunch of semen chat.  Errrr. Just curious as to what the rules are, and where?


----------



## JustmeinGA

mossystate said:


> Ah...a piercing. You can go to your User CP and click on attachments, I think it is, and remove your picture.
> 
> Are depictions of semen allowed anywhere here? I ask because SVS said, " forums ". Not that I am looking for a bunch of semen chat.  Errrr. Just curious as to what the rules are, and where?




It doesn't show up in my attachments


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a couple of pictures of some soapstone carvings I have done. 

View attachment Soapstone ladies.jpg


View attachment Soapstpne.jpg


----------



## JustmeinGA

Very nice Ruffie, you definitely have a very skilled hand! Your female form reminds me of the Hohle Fels sculpture that they discovered in Europe. 

Very nice!


----------



## Deacone

I design shoes, I'm a photographer and a make-up artist. 

I got all my stuff on my flickr account :]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/splattard/

Here is what i did for my sister's birthday present :]


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> I design shoes, I'm a photographer and a make-up artist.
> 
> I got all my stuff on my flickr account :]
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/splattard/
> 
> Here is what i did for my sister's birthday present :]


Wow. I would wear those high-tops in a heartbeat. Hmm...ever do Hello Kitty high-tops?? 

PS--checked out the Flickr acct--awesome!


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> I design shoes, I'm a photographer and a make-up artist.



Those are cute!!


----------



## Deacone

CastingPearls said:


> Wow. I would wear those high-tops in a heartbeat. Hmm...ever do Hello Kitty high-tops??
> 
> PS--checked out the Flickr acct--awesome!



I draw them in, so i could do if need be  I only require a little of money for materials and labour and then either you can provide the shoes, or I can buy them brand new at extra cost from like amazon or some shit. I'm not really sure in the technicalities, as I've only done it for my sister, my best friend and me 

And thank you :] I do try!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Super impressed with your Flickr pages, Deacone! The make-up, particularly the theatrical stuff was amazing.


----------



## Deacone

Thank you so much for your kind comments guys :] Very much appreciated 

And it gave me a definate ego boost lol.


----------



## aocutiepi

I am a singer first and foremost, but sometimes I like to pretend I have other musical talents. Case in point: I just made a mashup and put it up on YouTube. It's of Katy Perry's "E.T." and t.A.T.u.'s "All The Things She Said." I did the graphic on Photoshop too. I guess it was just a particularly creative day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRTRMZanP9s


----------



## MisticalMisty

I am really getting into card making. So much fun!


----------



## Cynthia

You're all so talented -- lots of fantastic things here! One hobby I'd really like to work on is learning to make cards. And I will if I ever get organized....

The stuff below is just random painting of household furniture and walls, nothing serious. Just finished the hallway a few days ago. Making stripes and kindergarten splotches was a whole lot cheaper and more fun than trying to hang wallpaper.  

View attachment Dims Dots & Stripes.jpg


View attachment Dims - Chair.jpg


----------



## Pitch

Oh, getting in on this!

I'll post some doodles and some pipes. (I don't have anything tattoo related yet, sadly. 3: )
















Aaand a pipe!






Me making pipes and looking frumpy!


----------



## penguin

Ohhhhh making pipes! That looks really cool! I don't use them, but that's a very neat hobby.

I'm trying to learn crochet. It's getting better, but man, I suck


----------



## darlingzooloo

I was thinking about posting drawings, but I'm kinda shy about them right now...soooo I'll do one of my newest crafty adventures, needle felting! <3














:wubu:


----------



## Pitch

penguin said:


> Ohhhhh making pipes! That looks really cool! I don't use them, but that's a very neat hobby.
> 
> I'm trying to learn crochet. It's getting better, but man, I suck



Oh, I wouldnt call it a hobby. More like a sucky job, but I like having another skill/trade to work with in the future. Glassblowing eats most of my money because my "boss" is stupid and can't seem to run a business right. Sometimes, being able just to pay my rent is a privilege.

As for crocheting? Augh, I want to learn how to do that, too! If I know how to crochet or knit, I'd have made myself a HUGE bamboo yarn blanket by now. In black. So want.


----------



## chiribita

Well, I do different things which I would consider as a "hobby" or something like this. But my main love is to dance. Not just hopping around in a disco or so, nope I dance Flamenco and I love it. 
At the beginning I wasn´t so sure about it, especially cos I´m the only one who´s fat in my group. Sometimes it´s still a weird feeling, when you go to a show and you see what the others wear etc. but that doesnt matter when you are on stage. Your heart is beating like it´s crazy and you don´t know if you should really go out...yeah this stupid stage fright and nervousness. But after the first tones you forget all and then it´s only you, the musicians, the music and your feelings. 
I could talk like hours about Flamenco but that should be enough for the beginning. 

Beside that I love photography and when I don´t have that much stress (and enough patience) I sew a bit or do other diy stuff, mostly jewelry things


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Pitch said:


> Oh, I wouldnt call it a hobby. More like a sucky job, but I like having another skill/trade to work with in the future. Glassblowing eats most of my money because my "boss" is stupid and can't seem to run a business right. Sometimes, being able just to pay my rent is a privilege.
> .



I am fascinated with glass blowing and have always wanted to learn how.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

darlingzooloo said:


> I was thinking about posting drawings, but I'm kinda shy about them right now...soooo I'll do one of my newest crafty adventures, needle felting! <3
> 
> :wubu:



Wow! These are darling! 

I've watched youtube vids on needle felting.. I would love to try it sometime though I'm not sure where to begin. You're new at it and created these little gems?! Amazing.


----------



## darlingzooloo

ThatFatGirl said:


> Wow! These are darling!
> 
> I've watched youtube vids on needle felting.. I would love to try it sometime though I'm not sure where to begin. You're new at it and created these little gems?! Amazing.




Aw! Thank you! <3 <3 :wubu: I'd definity try it out if i were you, it's easier than it looks it just takes a looong time and you'll stab yourself with the needles a lot. >.< ooowie However it is fairly inexpensive next to other crafts, but pick up extra needles since they can break easily! 
I made the dog following a pattern (well more like a process) in a book called 'Fleece Dog' I bought on amazon, adoooorable stuff in there! Then after getting the hang of it i went ahead and doodled some simple designs for myself and had it with the bunny and the little polish girl. 

You can do it!!! Just start out simple and work your way up! <3


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've always loved glass blowing and I love those little critters!


We are celebrating Teacher Appreciation Week and since I don't have a ton of money to spend on my teachers..I've been crafting.

I made some journals, and note card sets. Here are a couple of the journals:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

LOVE this thread! How did I miss this??????


----------



## darlingzooloo

MisticalMisty said:


> We are celebrating Teacher Appreciation Week and since I don't have a ton of money to spend on my teachers..I've been crafting.
> 
> I made some journals, and note card sets. Here are a couple of the journals:



These are gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hmmm... Not sure I shared on here before... doesn't look like it on the sidebar...

Anyway... My only skills really seem to be hairstyling and makeup. So... I'll share a makeup look today I did for an interview.











Basically it was a metallic gold eyeshadow applied up to the brow and under the eye, then took a bright orange to the crease and under the eye, then took porcelain face powder to the brow and blended. Then put on some Falsies mascara. I was still letting the mascara dry so the blobs are still visible in the pictures but I did eventually remove them with a cotton swab. I also put on some nude lipstick by Revlon and put a Revlon pinkish/clear gloss over it.

I was actually thinking of going to University for makeup artistry. I feel like it's basically the only thing I'm half decent at doing.


----------



## Isa

CarlaSixx said:


> Hmmm... Not sure I shared on here before... doesn't look like it on the sidebar...
> 
> Anyway... My only skills really seem to be hairstyling and makeup. So... I'll share a makeup look today I did for an interview.




Those are two awesome skills to have woman. I am 43 and still struggling with both so props to you and the cute photos.


----------



## MisticalMisty

darlingzooloo said:


> These are gorgeous! :smitten:



Thank you so much!


----------



## Tina

I really love this thread -- such talent here! Cynthia, I really love what you're doing. I adore whimsical painting on furniture and walls. You could seriously hire yourself out for that. 

I've been making the jewelry, but more have gone back to digital art, fractals and photography manipulation. Unfortunately, because of shoulder spurs I can no longer paint and draw like I used to. Here are a few of my compositions being sold at my Glimmersmith store...


----------



## Cynthia

Tina said:


> Cynthia, I really love what you're doing. I adore whimsical painting on furniture and walls. You could seriously hire yourself out for that.



Thanks, Tina! I've admired your creativity for years, so that really means a lot to me.


----------



## hiddenexposure

i've posted on the photography thread before but i'll do it again. between that and writing those are my two biggest passions. a great deal of my work is posted here 
http://www.facebook.com/hiddenexposurephotography

here are a couple of snippets
















some of my writings are here: 
http://www.hiddenexposurephotography.com/


----------



## milfy

great photography above - and on the facebook site too - thumbs up (and oooooo squeeeealllss there is a photography thread?!! ooooooo)

Some people may of heard of Secondlife and IMVU........tumble weed...

Ok, well, I have a photostudio and art gallery on IMVU - bascially you pick yoruself an avatar to chat to people with and you can customise your look by purchasing clothing etc from the online catalogue (which i also design for under 2 accounts)

I use a green room to take photos of people avatars in certain poses and they pay me in virtual currency (which can then be cashed in for real $ via paypal)

I have a whole bunch of before and after photos in my group on imvu which has now over 1700 AP members.

There are also loads on facebook - here: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.144467735591575.17100.100000850482160&l=cfbbde7a34

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111420455562970.6706.100000850482160&l=64c4b396fc


Here is one example of before and after for someone












I also do real life photo edits and I would LOVE to do some for anybody on the board if they want a favourite photo enhanced or something then just hit my inbox with a URL link so i can download the photo - please hires ones only

Example of my real life photoshop work:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.102632176438449.6126.100000750020429&l=a467e2f75f


----------



## Dmitra

It's so energizing to see the creativity unleashed in this thread! Unfortunately it may be about to come to a pause with my unpracticed stuff. 

I've been feeling moved in serious ways by a new web series coming out this summer. I drew a couple of the people involved which is amazing to me because, well, for a lot of reasons. I wanted to share them with you because I think it's due to Dims and my fellow BBWs that I participate in forums at all rather than lurk as is my usual way. :bow:

Their names are Chasty Ballesteros and Dan Payne. 

View attachment Chastyautotone.jpg


View attachment DanPayneautotone.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

Dmitra said:


> It's so energizing to see the creativity unleashed in this thread! Unfortunately it may be about to come to a pause with my unpracticed stuff.
> 
> I've been feeling moved in serious ways by a new web series coming out this summer. I drew a couple of the people involved which is amazing to me because, well, for a lot of reasons. I wanted to share them with you because I think it's due to Dims and my fellow BBWs that I participate in forums at all rather than lurk as is my usual way. :bow:
> 
> Their names are Chasty Ballesteros and Dan Payne.



These are really good! Glad you shared them, I always enjoy being inspired by someone else's work


----------



## Angelina

Well, this is one of my talents - 

View attachment export.jpg


----------



## darlingzooloo

The Baby!!!!!! :smitten: So cuuuutee!!!!



hiddenexposure said:


> i've posted on the photography thread before but i'll do it again. between that and writing those are my two biggest passions. a great deal of my work is posted here
> http://www.facebook.com/hiddenexposurephotography
> 
> here are a couple of snippets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my writings are here:
> http://www.hiddenexposurephotography.com/


----------



## penguin

I'm still really really really new to this whole crochet business, but check out the C3PO I made tonight! I included the picture from the pattern to compare how he is with how he should be. I'm pretty pleased about it, even though there are obvious mistakes  I'm a beginner, after all!


----------



## Tina

Cynthia said:


> Thanks, Tina! I've admired your creativity for years, so that really means a lot to me.



Thank you.  Do you have a business doing this? You sure could!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> I'm still really really really new to this whole crochet business, but check out the C3PO I made tonight! I included the picture from the pattern to compare how he is with how he should be. I'm pretty pleased about it, even though there are obvious mistakes  I'm a beginner, after all!



I love that C3PO! It's so cute! Max want's me to make those after seeing them in the Star Wars craft book i got him. They are just pictures but not patterns and i have no idea how to crochet!
You did a great job though


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Doing Hair! i Have no pics! but people always want me to do their hair =)


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> I love that C3PO! It's so cute! Max want's me to make those after seeing them in the Star Wars craft book i got him. They are just pictures but not patterns and i have no idea how to crochet!
> You did a great job though



Thanks! I probably should have practised on blankets and scarves first like a good little learner, but I couldn't wait. They'll hopefully be getting even better soon!


----------



## Kamily

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Doing Hair! i Have no pics! but people always want me to do their hair =)



Yes they do and you are great at it! You are well known for your big hair. LOL


----------



## penguin

I've been crocheting dice this week  My daughter chose the colours, and has been very keen for me to finish each of them. Practice will make perfect, so I'll have to make some more to make them even better.


----------



## spiritangel

I am always awed at what I see in this thread I know I should comment more and there has been so much to catch up on I am just going to say simply brilliant amazing and talented each and everyone of you who have posted here.

I have a new obsession it is called Art Journaling wich is basically a fancy name for saying mixed media journaling and such


here is what I have created thus far

this is the cover of my techniques journal (also known as the practice I will rip pages out of yu if I hate them journal lol)






my first drawing since art classes as school with pastels






I have also recycled a coffee table book into an inspiration and poetry journal this is the first page i have done in it the poem is an old one of mine






and a shot of each side of the page


----------



## Jes

spiritangel said:


> I am always awed at what I see in this thread I know I should comment more and there has been so much to catch up on I am just going to say simply brilliant amazing and talented each and everyone of you who have posted here.
> 
> I have a new obsession it is called Art Journaling wich is basically a fancy name for saying mixed media journaling and such
> ]



looks very fun and satisfying!


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I am always awed at what I see in this thread I know I should comment more and there has been so much to catch up on I am just going to say simply brilliant amazing and talented each and everyone of you who have posted here.
> 
> I have a new obsession it is called Art Journaling wich is basically a fancy name for saying mixed media journaling and such
> 
> 
> here is what I have created thus far
> 
> this is the cover of my techniques journal (also known as the practice I will rip pages out of yu if I hate them journal lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first drawing since art classes as school with pastels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recycled a coffee table book into an inspiration and poetry journal this is the first page i have done in it the poem is an old one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shot of each side of the page


I like it!!

You're all really very creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> I am always awed at what I see in this thread I know I should comment more and there has been so much to catch up on I am just going to say simply brilliant amazing and talented each and everyone of you who have posted here.
> 
> I have a new obsession it is called Art Journaling wich is basically a fancy name for saying mixed media journaling and such
> 
> 
> here is what I have created thus far
> 
> this is the cover of my techniques journal (also known as the practice I will rip pages out of yu if I hate them journal lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first drawing since art classes as school with pastels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recycled a coffee table book into an inspiration and poetry journal this is the first page i have done in it the poem is an old one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a shot of each side of the page



That's really neat! I wish i had time to play with my artistic side. It seems like there's not enough time in the day. I really like the idea of something different for the output of creativity.


----------



## 1love_emily

I can't show off my hobby in photos. If you click through these links and watch the videos, then you'll see my skill, my talent, my hobby, my passion, and my life. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z32xEs6QQSM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7hWWf0IhM4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajakoLW20Nc
^^^I wrote this


----------



## randomjenerator

I create fantastically _skilled and accurate _MS Paint drawings of my dreams. 

View attachment buttermaker.jpg


View attachment zombie dream.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

BA HA HA HA !!!! 
Those are awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

randomjenerator said:


> I create fantastically _skilled and accurate _MS Paint drawings of my dreams.



I love your humor


----------



## CarlaSixx

Photography is a hobby that I'm hoping to have become a skill/talent. I'm working with a friend right now to make epicness together, and have a base to build on to get future clientele.

Here's an image we took today. It's completely unedited. I rarely use editing programs because I'd much rather just capture what's in front of me and have that speak for itself.


----------



## Puddles

Photography is a hobby of mine...I like shooting outdoor scenes mostly, but have done some of my roommates grandchildren, and of course I take pics of my son (aka my dog, Winston). I also am a cake decorator, unfortunately I don't think I have any of my cake photos on the computer. I will work on getting some loaded so I can share them. 

View attachment Winstons Pillow Fort.JPG


View attachment Picture 273A.JPG


View attachment Gatlinburg 2007.JPG


----------



## Jess87

That last picture is really pretty. The mountains and clouds mixing together is pretty awesome.


Unfortunately, I cannot stick to a hobby very long before switching to a new one. This is my first crochet project, the picture is pretty awful. The blanket actually turned out better than I had expected, but my next project is definitely going to be something smaller.


----------



## Puddles

Thanks Jess...I wish I could crochet! I like the colorful blanket.


----------



## Jes

Frosted cupcake earrings (with a cherry on top!)

Everything is about cupcakes lately, so I thought: if you can't beat 'em, join 'e!

My photo is too giant, and I've tried uploading 3 different versions, so I'm posting a link to it... sorry!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/76926167/frosted-cupcake-earrings


----------



## CastingPearls

Jes said:


> Frosted cupcake earrings (with a cherry on top!)
> 
> Everything is about cupcakes lately, so I thought: if you can't beat 'em, join 'e!
> 
> My photo is too giant, and I've tried uploading 3 different versions, so I'm posting a link to it... sorry!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/76926167/frosted-cupcake-earrings


Hope you made more cos I just snatched them up.


----------



## Fat Brian

CastingPearls said:


> Hope you made more cos I just snatched them up.



Darn you ! I tried to buy them but didn't have any money in the account thats tied my Paypal and couldn't add any til tomorrow.


----------



## Jes

[aww thanks! i feel bad b/c i wasn't trying to vend, but I couldn't take that photo not loading for the 5th time. Someone needs to explain cupcakes to me but i hope they keep sellin' like hotcak---er, cupcakes! ]


----------



## Fat Brian

Jes said:


> [aww thanks! i feel bad b/c i wasn't trying to vend, but I couldn't take that photo not loading for the 5th time. Someone needs to explain cupcakes to me but i hope they keep sellin' like hotcak---er, cupcakes! ]



I know you're not schilling your product, they just jumped at me because Crystal likes cupcakes and even uses the word as her screen name or password on occasion.


----------



## mossystate

Fat Brian said:


> I know you're not schilling your product, they just jumped at me because Crystal likes cupcakes and even uses the word as her screen name or password on occasion.



Whoa...giving out a password your wife uses? Is she a member of Dims? She probably needs to know.


----------



## Fat Brian

mossystate said:


> Whoa...giving out a password your wife uses? Is she a member of Dims? She probably needs to know.



No she's not, there is more to what she uses than "cupcake", but I'll never tell.


----------



## Lamia

I don't know if I've posted this here before or not. I like to draw. This is a pen and ink study I did for a final in drawing I class in college I got an A+


----------



## Jes

Nice! Did you draw it from a photo? Live model? What's the story?


----------



## Tina

Jes, the trick to posting Etsy photos that aren't huge is to right-click on the regular, not enlarged, photo and do a copy image location and post it. This should work...


----------



## Lamia

Jes said:


> Nice! Did you draw it from a photo? Live model? What's the story?



It was a picture I pulled out of a national geographic and drew it free hand, by looking at the orginal.


----------



## Lovelyone

I do a little bit of scrap-booking and I like to paint ceramics. Here are a few of my pages and a couple of pieces I have painted.


----------



## Lamia

Here is a poem I wrote back in Nov 2008 for my boyfriend and our relationship:



Love is small gestures

And mutual respect

He holds the door for me

He waits for me when we're getting out of the car

He reminds me to put my glasses on

He reproves me for not wearing my coat

He still whistles at me



We cuddle

We giggle at night before we go to bed

We comfort each other when we're sad

We play together

We defend each other



I hold the door for him

I wait for him when we get out of the car

I put my glasses on

I tell him I don't need a coat

I blush at his attention


----------



## Lamia

our systems were down at work tonight for hours and I had nothing to do so I played around in paintbrush. I like this because I just kept scribbling. lol


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

The website in my signature is my skill/talent/hobby. Creepycrappy music!!


----------



## penguin

Some of the stuff I've been making lately:

A Beholder for a friend's birthday, a dragon hat for my daughter, and a Cthulu balaclava for my brother-in-law's birthday. Hits with everyone!


----------



## HottiMegan

That dragon hat rules!! I wish i had yarn skills. I never picked up knitting or crochet. I regret that.


----------



## penguin

I find crocheting much, much easier than knitting. I could barely manage a scarf in knitting (and it was badly done at that), but I've been able to make some neat things crocheting.


----------



## violetviolets

I get into crafting moods sometimes and I enjoy "deco"-ing most of all!


----------



## seavixen

I have a ton of hobbies! Jewelry's the big one, obviously.  But I also like to crochet & knit (I'm a total beginner at both), my fav thing being making amigurumi. 

View attachment octopirate.jpg


View attachment antigonenecklace.jpg


----------



## penguin

violetviolets said:


> I get into crafting moods sometimes and I enjoy "deco"-ing most of all!



That's so pretty!



seavixen said:


> I have a ton of hobbies! Jewelry's the big one, obviously.  But I also like to crochet & knit (I'm a total beginner at both), my fav thing being making amigurumi.



Oh he's a cutie!

I've been crocheting a lot lately, right now I'm working on a blanket. I don't know if the pattern will work out how I hope, but I guess I'll find out soon. I've also started sewing again for the first time in years. I used this  tutorial to make this for my daughter:


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> That's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's a cutie!
> 
> I've been crocheting a lot lately, right now I'm working on a blanket. I don't know if the pattern will work out how I hope, but I guess I'll find out soon. I've also started sewing again for the first time in years. I used this  tutorial to make this for my daughter:



That dress is adorable.. It makes me wish Alex had turned out a girl.. He's only pretty like a girl


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I really love how you turned that shirt into a dress, Penguin. Good job!


----------



## TinyTum

I made this wedding cake for my sister's wedding last weekend:






There are more photos on my photobucket account.

It's a rich fruit cake covered with marzipan and sugarpaste. I piped the white fern leaf design with royal icing. The flowers are made of sugar which I also made myself.


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> That dress is adorable.. It makes me wish Alex had turned out a girl.. He's only pretty like a girl





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really love how you turned that shirt into a dress, Penguin. Good job!



Thanks! I think I'll get some put some bias binding on the hems to make it a bit prettier, but I'm still pleased with it 



TinyTum said:


> I made this wedding cake for my sister's wedding last weekend:



Oh, gorgeous!


----------



## chubbyhoney

Some fantastic creative efforts on this thread!

My talent is.... squashing! What? It's a skill!


----------



## Yakatori

For those of you who know anything about glass or glues or, maybe, using a torch; I'd appreciate any insights you may have to offer for this thread.


----------



## Jes

chubbyhoney said:


> Some fantastic creative efforts on this thread!
> 
> My talent is.... squashing! What? It's a skill!



No pictures, thanks.

What about a nice cross-stitch?


----------



## Jess87

TinyTum said:


> I made this wedding cake for my sister's wedding last weekend:



Those flowers are amazing. I'm also totally in love with the display stand.


----------



## chubbyhoney

Jes said:


> No pictures, thanks.
> 
> What about a nice cross-stitch?



Sorry Jes, I don't understand, please can you elaborate?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TinyTum said:


> I made this wedding cake for my sister's wedding last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more photos on my photobucket account.
> 
> It's a rich fruit cake covered with marzipan and sugarpaste. I piped the white fern leaf design with royal icing. The flowers are made of sugar which I also made myself.



Holy cow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Lamia

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Holy cow that's gorgeous!




I agree it's so elegant and classy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

So, I haven't posted here in a while because I try to keep the crafts I sell contained to my threads in the marketplace, but I have to share this one because I drew it onto the ball.

I think she turned out well!

In Red:







and in pink


----------



## lushluv

This may sound silly, but can anyone tell me the best way to learn how to knit? I've always wanted to learn, but just never have taken the time.


----------



## Lovelyone

lushluv said:


> This may sound silly, but can anyone tell me the best way to learn how to knit? I've always wanted to learn, but just never have taken the time.



I know that some local crafting stores offer classes in knitting. Maybe that might be an option for you. My mother taught me how to knit. Hopefully you can find a class to teach you.


----------



## Jess87

lushluv said:


> This may sound silly, but can anyone tell me the best way to learn how to knit? I've always wanted to learn, but just never have taken the time.



I was able to pick it up pretty easily by using a beginner's kit. They're pretty cheap and if you're like me and learn better by trial and error it's a good way to go.


----------



## penguin

I made this for a friend's birthday. I just have to run it through the wash to make sure it won't fall apart and then I can give it to her


----------



## lushluv

Lovelyone said:


> I know that some local crafting stores offer classes in knitting. Maybe that might be an option for you. My mother taught me how to knit. Hopefully you can find a class to teach you.





Jess87 said:


> I was able to pick it up pretty easily by using a beginner's kit. They're pretty cheap and if you're like me and learn better by trial and error it's a good way to go.



Thank you both very much for the advice! I think I need hands on help though. When I was younger, a friend of my mom started teaching me how to Crochet. I had decided I wanted to make a quilt, and as I was doing all the squares, (which ended up being easy breezy) I soon realized I did not know how to connect, so I just kept making squares, figuring I would eventually get to spend time with her again, (we lived in different towns) or figure it out for myself. In the end, I just ended up with a bag full of well done Crochet squares.  I've been thinking about volunteering in a retirement center though, and asking if someone there could/would be willing to pass on the craft.


----------



## Allie Cat

I do 3D modeling and animation, as well as various other artistic endeavors such as writing, illustration, industrial/product design, and web design.

A cyborg ninja I made in college:





A starship work in progress:


----------



## spiritangel

just awe inspiring so much talent on this forum 

these are my latest creative efforts

this is a layout I did from a pic from last year 






This is my first attempt at a paper dress I found a video tutorial on youtube watched it once about a week or so before I attempted this and made my own pattern for the top part

the front






and the back






some wire edged ribbon flowers 






and some unfinished tissue paper and wire butterflies (again from a youtube tutorial)


----------



## FatAndProud

How did you ladies "come up" with your creative talents? I don't think I have any - honest! That makes me really sad lol


----------



## sw33tness3

Realized I had absolutely no hobbies aside from messing around on the net, so a lil over a month ago I decided to learn to crochet via youtube vids! I'm currently working on an afghan and I've made 4 hats. My nephew wanted a mohawk hat today so I made him one.. here it is 

View attachment 1113112102a.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> How did you ladies "come up" with your creative talents? I don't think I have any - honest! That makes me really sad lol



I dunno, it's just the stuff we like to do I guess :\ Everyone's creative in some way even if you don't really realize it.

So, you just have to figure out what you're good at, and then you'll get your cutie mark!


----------



## TexasTrouble

sw33tness3 said:


> Realized I had absolutely no hobbies aside from messing around on the net, so a lil over a month ago I decided to learn to crochet via youtube vids! I'm currently working on an afghan and I've made 4 hats. My nephew wanted a mohawk hat today so I made him one.. here it is



That is so cute! I want one! I'll have to suggest this as a project to a friend of mine who knits. See, that's my talent--being so in awe of other's skills that they make me cool stuff!


----------



## spiritangel

FatAndProud said:


> How did you ladies "come up" with your creative talents? I don't think I have any - honest! That makes me really sad lol



I have always just played with crafty stuff since childhood, I tend to just play I dont really think of it as being creative just having fun with it all 


I think its a matter of trying stuff and finding what works for you hugs and hey cooking and so many other things can be creative its all in our perception


----------



## sw33tness3

Thank you TexasTrouble!

FatandProud-A friend of mine started talking about learning how to crochet this summer and she posted pics on fb of what she was making.. and that inspired me. They were sooo cute and I knew I could make cute things too. Never did I imagine I would be a crocheter but its fun and I love it! This is about as creative as I get. lol


----------



## Fatima

It started as a hobby, but now its my job - Im a belly dancer.

Growing up I was real thin, but in recent years Ive piled on the pounds...and I think it helps for belly dancing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fatima said:


> It started as a hobby, but now its my job - Im a belly dancer.
> 
> Growing up I was real thin, but in recent years Ive piled on the pounds...and I think it helps for belly dancing!



I've heard that before about more weight on the belly helping it- I bet it's good exercise, too.


----------



## spiritangel

I am always in awe of the talent we have here 

this is my most recent creation I am sure many of you will recognise the pics and understand the album title


----------



## FatAndProud

I guess these are my talents/hobbies/skills.

I really enjoy microscopy and science, in general.

So, let me subject you to my nerdy (sorry for those that have to see this kind of stuff constantly lol)

These are just a few of my slides (the best ones from my online collection lol):

*Vaginal Smear - vaginitis displaying yeast and Trichomonas; Wheatley's Trichrome Stain*
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5KmPGg_qLEnmVykpv_7Jk9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

*Hyphae of a fungus; Grocott's Methenamine Silver Stain*
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/t0iT5JcVgjmJDsCiqKuoTdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

*My red blood cells and my white blood cells (neutrophils - purple circles); Wright's Stain*
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pleefg7MtR0PkZELjcc1O9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## penguin

This blanket took me about 2 months to make, there's something close to 50000 stitches in it all up. I backed it with a polar fleece blanket for extra warmth and to hide the back  If you can't tell, it's an 8 bit picture of the Star Trek science badge. It's around 5' something long, I can't remember the exact measurements.

I made another Cthulu ski mask, making this one full face instead of ending under the nose, with a matching scarf for full tentacle goodness.


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> This blanket took me about 2 months to make, there's something close to 50000 stitches in it all up. I backed it with a polar fleece blanket for extra warmth and to hide the back  If you can't tell, it's an 8 bit picture of the Star Trek science badge. It's around 5' something long, I can't remember the exact measurements.
> 
> I made another Cthulu ski mask, making this one full face instead of ending under the nose, with a matching scarf for full tentacle goodness.



that is pure awesome I know quite a few peeps who would want that blanket  great work


This is a canvas I did for a friend for christmas (Improvised and last minute) I did not want to make it to girly as it is a pic of her with her son


----------



## HottiMegan

I made this for one of max's martial arts instructors. I'm going to make a second one for his other instructor.. i just need to get off my duff and do it before tomorrow's class!




Here's where i learned to do it: http://creationcorner.blogspot.com/2010/11/handmade-christmas-day-13-with-oopsey.html


----------



## MisticalMisty

that looks awesome Megan!

Other than the regular ornament making for the business, I didn't have much time to craft. I did manage to make our Christmas cards!







You can see the dimension with this shot!


----------



## HottiMegan

Those cards are so cool  
I never make ornaments for myself. Only gifts..I don't feel like doing them for our tree after i'm done gifting all the teachers.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I made this for one of max's martial arts instructors. I'm going to make a second one for his other instructor.. i just need to get off my duff and do it before tomorrow's class!
> 
> Here's where i learned to do it: http://creationcorner.blogspot.com/2010/11/handmade-christmas-day-13-with-oopsey.html


 

That's a really pretty ornament, Megan!


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> that looks awesome Megan!
> 
> Other than the regular ornament making for the business, I didn't have much time to craft. I did manage to make our Christmas cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the dimension with this shot!


 
Super-cool cards, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> Super-cool cards, Misty!


Thank you!


----------



## Tracyarts

One of my Christmas presents was a little bag full of lampworked glass beads, the kind with metal cores that you see people put onto Pandora-style bracelets. I went out and bought a craft store knockoff bracelet to string them on, but it fell apart the first day I wore it. So, back to the craft store, for some very strong chain and findings that won't be breaking any time soon!


----------



## MisticalMisty

That's really pretty Tracy!


Made some thank you cards for the gifts we received this Christmas:


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Tracy, that is a lovely bracelet. I am thinking about learning how to make jewelry as a hobby. I have a couple of friends who do it, and I am always impressed with how creative they can be.


----------



## mszwebs

My talent is that Sometimes I like to sing....


----------



## fatgirlflyin

mszwebs said:


> My talent is that Sometimes I like to sing....



yay yay yay!


----------



## Magic8

FatAndProud said:


> I guess these are my talents/hobbies/skills.
> 
> I really enjoy microscopy and science, in general.
> 
> So, let me subject you to my nerdy (sorry for those that have to see this kind of stuff constantly lol)
> 
> These are just a few of my slides (the best ones from my online collection lol):
> 
> *Vaginal Smear - vaginitis displaying yeast and Trichomonas; Wheatley's Trichrome Stain*
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5KmPGg_qLEnmVykpv_7Jk9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
> 
> *Hyphae of a fungus; Grocott's Methenamine Silver Stain*
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/t0iT5JcVgjmJDsCiqKuoTdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
> 
> *My red blood cells and my white blood cells (neutrophils - purple circles); Wright's Stain*
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pleefg7MtR0PkZELjcc1O9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink



Science is an awesome hobby, I love the nerdiness!....Is that a word? lol whatever you know what I mean


----------



## SuzyQutsy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JljBdS5baUc

My husband and I make videos for fun he does the music and I do the photo collages and vids. This is our latest.


----------



## indigosky_

I have always been into art - I have started to draw and paint more then ever before recently. I went to school for Graphic Design so I have a lot of digital art as well as traditional hand drawn stuff. 
Here are some of my stuff


----------



## Surlysomething

indigosky_ said:


> I have always been into art - I have started to draw and paint more then ever before recently. I went to school for Graphic Design so I have a lot of digital art as well as traditional hand drawn stuff.




Super-talented! I especially love the octopus.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

indigosky_ said:


> I have always been into art - I have started to draw and paint more then ever before recently. I went to school for Graphic Design so I have a lot of digital art as well as traditional hand drawn stuff.
> Here are some of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!


----------



## nite_mare

Ok.. my hobby is a bit odd, but it has inspired my friends back home to join in and make their own.. I like to get sock monkeys and dress them up, lol. Started out as a joke between me and my best friend. I first made BAM (Bad Ass Monkey) and he's a biker monkey.. and then I finally made BAMbi.. (stripper monkey).. Now I like to take BAM and BAMbi everywhere I go and take their pic doing fun stuff (since I have no kids).. 

View attachment bam hag.jpg


View attachment bam beer.jpg


View attachment bam and bambi.jpg


----------



## Lamia

mszwebs said:


> My talent is that Sometimes I like to sing....



you sound and look great! I'd like to gag the people standing around talking though. It's so rude to talk through someone performing.


----------



## mszwebs

Lamia said:


> you sound and look great! I'd like to gag the people standing around talking though. It's so rude to talk through someone performing.



lol Thank you.

It IS a bar though. I can't be TOO mad lol.


----------



## spiritangel

I love it 

an ex had a travel companion stuffed tiger called Kolby and I always made sure he had a blanket and he had an array of hats that got changed. He got photographed at loads of places

This is my latest bear creation, made from fabric I hand doodled and coloured then cut out the bear pattern etc


----------



## kristineirl

i haven't done anything creative in months, but i did some little pieces for my comic boxes. i can't draw a tardis for crap, though! 

View attachment tardiskitty.jpg


View attachment irongiant.jpg


----------



## Deacone

This is what I do with my spare time.














I drown my friends in milk and put fake blood on them, then take photos to laugh at them later.


----------



## Allie Cat

I've started arting again. This is a page from my latest project, The Chronicles of Evil Cheese.

It's kind of huge, so I'm linking to the dA page instead of breaking the forum.

~le linky~


----------



## Sweetnlow

[http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/lingerson/epg3.jpg
These girls play in a band called the Ectoplasma girls. I took pictures for their promotion. What do you think?


----------



## AtlantisAK

My current hobby is actually growing into a part-time paying job...with full time and more hours devoted daily. I make jewelry pendants and run a few stores on Etsy. I also do a good bit of photography as well...macro especially! 

The photography I did on this store isn't so great, but it's on my list to spruce up the photos: http://JustDangles.etsy.com

And the two other stores. First one is all the stuff that I have personally made and photographed. http://Atlantisak.etsy.com

And this one is stuff that a friend makes and I photograph, write descriptions and manage the shop. I'm excited to get a chance to start sewing some stuff, but too busy with other things right now! http://PinnedandSewn.etsy.com

And my macro pictures....just a few examples...I'm a texture fanatic!! 
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/431574_3069418809259_1077259117_2874009_2040004719_n.jpg

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/64690_3069419329272_1077259117_2874012_1178211217_n.jpg

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9421889336_1077259117_2874031_629610878_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...425289421_1077259117_2874051_1053544533_n.jpg


----------



## mel

Deacone said:


> This is what I do with my spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drown my friends in milk and put fake blood on them, then take photos to laugh at them later.




I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE this!!!! come do me like this!!!


----------



## Deacone

Hey thanks for loving my piccies!

I do loads of stuff on my photography page if you guys wanna take a gander (or even like it! )

http://www.facebook.com/Foxeggsphotography


----------



## indigosky_

Some newer Art  
There is some more on my tumblr: mgn-doherty.tumblr.com 

View attachment finished-my-drawing.jpeg


View attachment tumblr_lzyu88IS7T1qdnvuko3_1280.jpg


View attachment 18300706053.jpeg


----------



## Allie Cat

I've been working on illustrations for a book. I don't have a whole lot of time due to work but here's one of the pages. :I


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys' bathroom is themed monkeys. It needs some monkey art.. So i made this. The boys are the inspiration


----------



## Aust99

Alicia Rose said:


> I've been working on illustrations for a book. I don't have a whole lot of time due to work but here's one of the pages. :I


This is amazing!!!!!! 


HottiMegan said:


> The boys' bathroom is themed monkeys. It needs some monkey art.. So i made this. The boys are the inspiration



Cute!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

Aust99 said:


> This is amazing!!!!!!



Thank you~! ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

It took me like 2 years to finally finish this purse. I put it away for a good portion of those two years but hey, i finished it!


----------



## Tracyarts

" It took me like 2 years to finally finish this purse. I put it away for a good portion of those two years but hey, i finished it! 


I love it! I've always loved the look of crazy quilting patchwork, and the color combination you chose is great too. Good job!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Tracyarts said:


> " It took me like 2 years to finally finish this purse. I put it away for a good portion of those two years but hey, i finished it!
> 
> 
> I love it! I've always loved the look of crazy quilting patchwork, and the color combination you chose is great too. Good job!
> 
> Tracy



Thanks  I love crazy quilting since it's random and like a bunch of mini projects. I'm going to start a new wall hanging in earth tones for our living room.


----------



## Lamia

I have been making vidoes of me singing. Here is one I made for my friend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgafDKmIcYo


----------



## genevathistime

Handbags, wallets, clutches, etc. stuff like duct tape, plastics, etc.

Check it out...


<a href="http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b232/xxloveinherxx/?action=view&amp;current=404936_252414241492572_499077636_n.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b232/xxloveinherxx/404936_252414241492572_499077636_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Pretty neat stuff I think


----------



## nite_mare

Here are the two newest additions to my sock monkeys.. Made a Packers fan monkey and a voodoo priest monkey.. 

View attachment monkeys.jpg


----------



## penguin

I made this for a friend's daughter's birthday. It took a while, but it's done!


----------



## spiritangel

OMG that is freakin awesome sooo want one 

you know you really need your own etsy store you do some great stuff


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> OMG that is freakin awesome sooo want one
> 
> you know you really need your own etsy store you do some great stuff



Thank you  I don't make stuff often enough to have my own store. I wouldn't want to try mailing this to anyone, either - it's so freaking big and heavy, it'd cost a fortune!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Penguin, I saw what you made for Jose in the other thread- what a talent you have ! :bow:


----------



## penguin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Penguin, I saw what you made for Jose in the other thread- what a talent you have ! :bow:



While I have made some in the past, those ones were made by my mother. I can't take the credit for them this time  I do have some talent, though


----------



## Aust99

Love the blanket!


----------



## PinkPoodle

That Tardis quilt is amazing!

This is my most recent


----------



## prettyeyes77

penguin said:


> I made this for a friend's daughter's birthday. It took a while, but it's done!



I want that! I have just discovered Doc Who about a month ago and I am hooked! That blanket is just awesome and you are Amazing!


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> Love the blanket!





PinkPoodle said:


> That Tardis quilt is amazing!





prettyeyes77 said:


> I want that! I have just discovered Doc Who about a month ago and I am hooked! That blanket is just awesome and you are Amazing!



Thank you  I think I want one for myself, but I'm so not ready to dive in and make another yet


----------



## seavixen

penguin said:


> I made this for a friend's daughter's birthday. It took a while, but it's done!



What stitch is that? It must have taken ages.


----------



## penguin

seavixen said:


> What stitch is that? It must have taken ages.



Just single stitch, and it did. I started it in March, but didn't do much through April due to stuff going on, but picked it back up again in May and powered through June and July to get it done.


----------



## Swishgirl

Hi! 
I think I posted this in another thread, but my talent is involved in film stuff and writing. I like to incorporate fat positive (body positive, generally) messages into my art, because as a fat girl I think we need more of it. 
You can check it out here: www.indiegogo.com/CDTM


----------



## spiritangel

I have been a little slack sharing my creative stuff here of late (mostly cause of the craft blog and well my forgetfullness)

This is a Matchbox I did for a swap on a scrapping forum I am on.





















It is a faux Grimoire and I wanted the outer matchbox to look almost like another book so a book within a book if you will


----------



## PrettyOne1

Spiritangel - that is gorgeous! Love the colors and cogwheels and all..


----------



## sarahyourprincess

I'm not that talented but I do bake


----------



## seavixen

Made this recently, and seriously love it. I'm totally keeping it if it doesn't sell  

View attachment serenadeinblue.jpg


----------



## PrettyOne1

That is SOOO gorgeous..I can't imagine that it wouldn't sell!


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm participating in a Halloween gift swap through a scrapbooking and papercrafting site. The premise of this swap is to come up with a container, and fill it with goodies. I decided for my container to alter a cardboard purse style box. I covered it with patterned papers, decoupaged it, added lace trim and black plastic rhinestones, and a black plastic faceted bead handle. I have to do a little more work before it's ready to fill and ship, but here it is:
















My swap partner likes all things vintage, and I thought the papers I picked had a vintage feel to them, and along with the lace and gems, should be right up her alley. 

Tracy


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Tracyarts said:


> I'm participating in a Halloween gift swap through a scrapbooking and papercrafting site. The premise of this swap is to come up with a container, and fill it with goodies. I decided for my container to alter a cardboard purse style box. I covered it with patterned papers, decoupaged it, added lace trim and black plastic rhinestones, and a black plastic faceted bead handle. I have to do a little more work before it's ready to fill and ship, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My swap partner likes all things vintage, and I thought the papers I picked had a vintage feel to them, and along with the lace and gems, should be right up her alley.
> 
> Tracy



That is simply gorgeous!!!! The recipient is one lucky duck!


----------



## Lovelyone

Tracyarts said:


> I'm participating in a Halloween gift swap through a scrapbooking and papercrafting site. The premise of this swap is to come up with a container, and fill it with goodies. I decided for my container to alter a cardboard purse style box. I covered it with patterned papers, decoupaged it, added lace trim and black plastic rhinestones, and a black plastic faceted bead handle. I have to do a little more work before it's ready to fill and ship, but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My swap partner likes all things vintage, and I thought the papers I picked had a vintage feel to them, and along with the lace and gems, should be right up her alley.
> 
> Tracy



This is too cute!
I saw these cardboard purses on a paper crafting site. I was considering making them into Christmas presents and wondered how sturdy they hold up. Looks like they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## AuntHen

sarahyourprincess said:


> I'm not that talented but I do bake




are those little corn on the cob cupcakes (pepper and pats of butter on top)? Made with jelly beans? How cute and clever


----------



## Tracyarts

" I saw these cardboard purses on a paper crafting site. I was considering making them into Christmas presents and wondered how sturdy they hold up. Looks like they are pretty sturdy. "

The one I used is pretty sturdy. I have another one shaped like a suitcase for a different project and it seems to be well-made too. Both came from Hobby Lobby and are made from the heavier weight cardboard/chipboard. 

I wouldn't want to stack anything heavy on them or carry them around by the handle much, but for something purely decorative or for light decorative storage, they'll work just fine. And it was easy to work with, didn't warp when I glued and decoupaged the paper at all. I very lightly buffed the surface with a very fine grit sanding pad first, and it accepted craft glue just fine. 

Tracy


----------



## sarahyourprincess

fat9276 said:


> are those little corn on the cob cupcakes (pepper and pats of butter on top)? Made with jelly beans? How cute and clever



they are the butter is starbursts and the pepper is chocolate sprinkles


----------



## dharmabean

I'm not a crafty type. I write and do photography. You can see a lot of my photography here:

http://rebelregan.deviantart.com/gallery/ 

:blush:


----------



## dharmabean

I tried to post a reply, but because I think it has a link to my deviant art page, admin didn't allow it to go through.

I write and do photography. You can see some of my work if you go to deviant art and search for rebelregan.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Every year when it gets chilly, I work on a knitted or crochet project while vegging out and watching tv.

Here's the throw I did for myself just because I was drawn to the colors.

View attachment 104707


And here is the new project. A blanket in a simple woven stitch, but crazy multi colors. This is such a fast stich that I expect this will end up as someone's Christmas present.

View attachment 104708


----------



## bbwlibrarian

PinkPoodle said:


> That Tardis quilt is amazing!
> 
> This is my most recent



Old, but I just gotta say...
Na... nanana na na na na Katamari Damashii...


----------



## penguin

Some of the things I've made recently. I also made the black bomb bird hat, but forgot to take a picture of it.


----------



## penguin

And a few more


----------



## spiritangel

This thread is always full of such amazing talent

I remember having crocheted blankets I miss mine dearly and really wish I knew what happened to them. 

Penguin those are adorable I especially love the one that looks like Hobbs


This is an ornament I made for a secret santa where we had to do a home made gift


----------



## Lovelyone

I've been working my butt off painting ceramics this week. In progress and then on my tree after being finished, The last is a figurine of Santa in the tub. I love how he came out.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My hobby/talent... photography and graphic design. Photography would be the image, lol my graphic design side was that I made my own watermark for it, and I've done more... (business cards, logos etc.)


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Love all of the talent and creativity!!

I haven't been very creative the past couple of years other than spinning/knitting.


----------



## surfjer

I'm a surfer, I don't have any pics but if there's an ssbbw photographer out there come join me at the beach!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

penguin said:


> Some of the things I've made recently. I also made the black bomb bird hat, but forgot to take a picture of it.



You are amazing at this!


----------



## EasyPeasy

Hi!
Well, my hobby is photography. I wish I could show you some of the pictures I have taken of people, but I can't post w/o their permission. So, instead, I will just share 2 nature shots I took at a park nearby.  They are not of the best quality, bc I used my iphone at the time. I am always taking shots of something whether it is with my dslr, point-n-shoot, or iphone. 

Well, I was.. how do I add pictures to a post? Lol (Nevermind.. I think I figured it out..? I hope.)


----------



## x0emnem0x

EasyPeasy said:


> Hi!
> Well, my hobby is photography. I wish I could show you some of the pictures I have taken of people, but I can't post w/o their permission. So, instead, I will just share 2 nature shots I took at a park nearby.  They are not of the best quality, bc I used my iphone at the time. I am always taking shots of something whether it is with my dslr, point-n-shoot, or iphone.
> 
> Well, I was.. how do I add pictures to a post? Lol (Nevermind.. I think I figured it out..? I hope.)



Click the image attachtment icon like you did, but copy the image URL, I think you tried copying straight from an email. You need the image URL hosting from photobucket or TinyPic. When you click on the image, it should say "copy image url" then paste that into the little attachment box.


----------



## spiritangel

I love that you spin your own wool thats really cool and the stuff you make is gorgeous

I love seeing just how talented everyone is

this is a canvas I did recently not sure if its art but I love how it turned out.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

spiritangel said:


> I love that you spin your own wool thats really cool and the stuff you make is gorgeous
> 
> I love seeing just how talented everyone is
> 
> this is a canvas I did recently not sure if its art but I love how it turned out.



Thanks!! 

I love the canvas. It's art in my book. Or it's a background for adding more. I love mixed media and paper arts although haven't delved recently. I especially loved the matchbox you posted. That was very cool


----------



## EasyPeasy

Thank you x0emnem0x for your help! I think I got it now.... 

Are they visible now?


----------



## EasyPeasy

SpiritAngel, that is SO pretty!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

EasyPeasy said:


> Thank you x0emnem0x for your help! I think I got it now....
> 
> Are they visible now?



These are gorgeous - I especially like the one with the butterfly. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Those are beautiful! 



EasyPeasy said:


> Thank you x0emnem0x for your help! I think I got it now....
> 
> Are they visible now?


----------



## EasyPeasy

Thank you SO much!!!!  Y'all are too sweet!


----------



## x0emnem0x

EasyPeasy said:


> Thank you SO much!!!!  Y'all are too sweet!



No problem for the help, I'm a nerd. Amazing photographs!


----------



## Oona

sarahyourprincess said:


> I'm not that talented but I do bake





FOR THE HORDE!!!


/nerdmode


----------



## bbwfairygirl

sarahyourprincess said:


> I'm not that talented but I do bake





Oona said:


> FOR THE HORDE!!!
> 
> 
> /nerdmode



ROFL...totally missed that before!! Awesome!


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

I figured I would share when I stumbled upon this thread. I need to start being more active in threads. Anyways I just started sharing my art work recently, I was a bit shy about it until the guy I am dating now told me that I should. So here it is: 

View attachment blueeye.jpg


View attachment skull.jpg


View attachment turtle.jpg


View attachment Fatty.jpg


View attachment flower.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

EasyPeasy that butterfly picture is stunning would love to see more of your work your very talented


Big cutie kennedy your drawing is so detailed again wonderful and would love to see more.


This is where my 12 coasters of 2012 lead (for anyone familiar with Mr Holtz's create along tags) it was my plan all along to turn them into a canvas to show a year of creativity


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I figured I would share when I stumbled upon this thread. I need to start being more active in threads. Anyways I just started sharing my art work recently, I was a bit shy about it until the guy I am dating now told me that I should. So here it is:



LOVE LOVE LOVE!! 



spiritangel said:


> This is where my 12 coasters of 2012 lead (for anyone familiar with Mr Holtz's create along tags) it was my plan all along to turn them into a canvas to show a year of creativity



I want some... they're so cute!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I figured I would share when I stumbled upon this thread. I need to start being more active in threads. Anyways I just started sharing my art work recently, I was a bit shy about it until the guy I am dating now told me that I should. So here it is:



Your work is simply fabulous!! I love it!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Wow, those coasters are awesome. Very neato modifying the tag idea. I have oogled many of Tim Holtze's create along tags. In fact, I'm going to go off and google him after I type this...LOL. 

I just haven't done very much in the past couple of years in the realm of paper arts and related. Except buy stuff sometimes. Scrap paper and doodads and findings are all so neato. Except it amazes me the stuff people sell now as "art stuff" that used to be just misc. things you could incorporate into our art that you found a science stores, film shops, goodwill, etc. Like microscope slide cases, tags, scrabble letters, optic lenses, watch parts, etc. 



spiritangel said:


> EasyPeasy that butterfly picture is stunning would love to see more of your work your very talented
> 
> 
> Big cutie kennedy your drawing is so detailed again wonderful and would love to see more.
> 
> 
> This is where my 12 coasters of 2012 lead (for anyone familiar with Mr Holtz's create along tags) it was my plan all along to turn them into a canvas to show a year of creativity


----------



## spiritangel

bbwfairygirl said:


> Wow, those coasters are awesome. Very neato modifying the tag idea. I have oogled many of Tim Holtze's create along tags. In fact, I'm going to go off and google him after I type this...LOL.
> 
> I just haven't done very much in the past couple of years in the realm of paper arts and related. Except buy stuff sometimes. Scrap paper and doodads and findings are all so neato. Except it amazes me the stuff people sell now as "art stuff" that used to be just misc. things you could incorporate into our art that you found a science stores, film shops, goodwill, etc. Like microscope slide cases, tags, scrabble letters, optic lenses, watch parts, etc.



thanks  yeah it is and how much of a mark up do they get when they are labled 'scrapbooking' and notice how much other art and craft are being labled as scrapbooking now including mixed media and art journaling.

and ty x0emnem0x for the compliment.

This is my take on the January Tag done as a mixed media art journaling page


----------



## bbwfairygirl

I love it!! The background is especially cool. I love textural artwork. 

I loved the days when everything was so much more experimental, loose, random, etc. Like Tracy Moore's art journals. Nina Bagley's metal work, etc. I know there are still artists out there that are experimental, edgy, etc. It just seems now that "artwork" comes pre-packaged...instructions included (said in a sing song voice like you'd hear on a commercial...lol). Granted I love much of it; scrapbook paper is a personal favorite. 

But yes, the minute any other type of art genre becomes associated with scrapbooking...whammo, I'm now buying diamonds instead of art supplies...lol. 



spiritangel said:


> thanks  yeah it is and how much of a mark up do they get when they are labled 'scrapbooking' and notice how much other art and craft are being labled as scrapbooking now including mixed media and art journaling.
> 
> and ty x0emnem0x for the compliment.
> 
> This is my take on the January Tag done as a mixed media art journaling page


----------



## EMH1701

One of my more recent pics. Ice macro. 

View attachment ice_sm.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

EMH1701 said:


> One of my more recent pics. Ice macro.



That is so cool....no pun intended!!!! 

What am I doing wrong that keeps the photo from being included in my reply? :doh:


----------



## scoozy

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I figured I would share when I stumbled upon this thread. I need to start being more active in threads. Anyways I just started sharing my art work recently, I was a bit shy about it until the guy I am dating now told me that I should. So here it is:




wow these are great! :bow:


----------



## bbwfairygirl

EMH1701 said:


> One of my more recent pics. Ice macro.



That is totally awesome!! What a fabulous picture. Perfect for where I live right now


----------



## EMH1701

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> That is so cool....no pun intended!!!!
> 
> What am I doing wrong that keeps the photo from being included in my reply? :doh:



Thank you.

There is a file size limit for JPEGs, which means you have to go to your paint program and either make them smaller, or save them with less quality.


----------



## EMH1701

bbwfairygirl said:


> That is totally awesome!! What a fabulous picture. Perfect for where I live right now



Thanks  The plants all had snow/frost on them and were too pretty not to photograph. I suspect they were cattails, but it was a bit hard to tell with all the snow.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max has a school project that he has to create a store. So he chose to make an Angry Birds fan shop. I'm helping him with some product:

















My phone camera sux ass. I hate it so much cuz it makes everything bluish.. these paintings are pretty darn bright..


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> Max has a school project that he has to create a store. So he chose to make an Angry Birds fan shop. I'm helping him with some product:



They are amazing!!


----------



## HottiMegan

thank you


----------



## spiritangel

Megan pretty sure you could paint small versions of the stuff you have shown us and make some money off them they are really amazing and you are very talented (and yep I am envious of those who can paint well and draw to talents that elude me)


This is my sisters engagement card


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Megan pretty sure you could paint small versions of the stuff you have shown us and make some money off them they are really amazing and you are very talented (and yep I am envious of those who can paint well and draw to talents that elude me)


Thank you  I'm really enjoying painting. Not sure how to sell anything. I plan on doing some canvas work in the near future to decorate my house with. We have mostly blank walls and it's bugging me but we don't have the funds for purchasing art.



> This is my sisters engagement card



It's very pretty. I'm sure she'll love it


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

I really love to do self-portraits of myself in a variety of ways like including nature in my photos, I also make friendship bracelets, and occasionally sketch once in awhile. 

View attachment 531449_10150980592514517_877215598_n.jpg


View attachment 431276_10150870357134517_1810247852_n.jpg


View attachment 61031_499504319516_4080446_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

SerenityValkyrie said:


> I really love to do self-portraits of myself in a variety of ways like including nature in my photos, I also make friendship bracelets, and occasionally sketch once in awhile.



I lovelovelove that bracelet. And your gorgeous face


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Oona said:


> I lovelovelove that bracelet. And your gorgeous face



Thanks Oona


----------



## BarterGal

My talent is that I'm a Tech Support Goddess. I love Microsoft Outlook and am somewhat of a Guru. Outside of that, I'm good at shooting pool and can shark 'em and cut 'em in like a hot knife in butter.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Just wanted to share with you guys my latest creations  

View attachment To Superman....JPG


View attachment photo (15).JPG


View attachment photo (14).JPG


----------



## ssflbelle

In 2010 I showed you all some of my beaded items that I make. This past year one customer ordered four items from me. As the years have gone on my CTS has gotten worse but I couldn't pass up the money from this one order. I started in October and finished them all about 2 weeks before Christmas. This is what I made for her. She sent me an email that she loved all of them. 
View attachment muscastle.gif
View attachment muschest.gif
View attachment snowman.jpg
View attachment muscake1.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

ssflbelle said:


> In 2010 I showed you all some of my beaded items that I make. This past year one customer ordered four items from me. As the years have gone on my CTS has gotten worse but I couldn't pass up the money from this one order. I started in October and finished them all about 2 weeks before Christmas. This is what I made for her. She sent me an email that she loved all of them.



Wow, I'd love to be able to do these. They are lovely.


----------



## ssflbelle

Lovelyone said:


> Wow, I'd love to be able to do these. They are lovely.


Thank you so much Lovelyone If you were local or there was a bash down this way that you attended, I would love to teach you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Part of studying to be a graphic designer/artist... I designed a few business cards. Here is one I actually got paid to do. Thoughts on it please? Feedback is always nice. Lol.


----------



## Gingembre

x0emnem0x said:


> Part of studying to be a graphic designer/artist... I designed a few business cards. Here is one I actually got paid to do. Thoughts on it please? Feedback is always nice. Lol.



Heh. I think it's cool, nice job!


----------



## Cobra Verde

x0emnem0x said:


>


Look at that subtle coloring. The tasteful thickness of it. Oh my god, it even has a watermark. 


I, uh, have to return some videotapes...


----------



## x0emnem0x

LOL! I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## spiritangel

The pics and bracelet are beautiful as are you 

ooh that card is lovely if you need someone to practice on I need a logo sadly not rich enough to pay for one though happy to send something home made in return  





ssflbelle said:


> In 2010 I showed you all some of my beaded items that I make. This past year one customer ordered four items from me. As the years have gone on my CTS has gotten worse but I couldn't pass up the money from this one order. I started in October and finished them all about 2 weeks before Christmas. This is what I made for her. She sent me an email that she loved all of them.
> View attachment 107314
> View attachment 107315
> View attachment 107317
> View attachment 107319




WOW WOW and WOW these are totally stunning only wish i could learn from you what amazing items I am sure they will be treasured for many many years to come.



I post most stuff I do on my craft blog Heavenly Crafting atm so I keep forgetting to pop in here and share stuff (same with fb sadly)

However I know this forum has a ton of Dr Who fans and I just got a Tardis Stamp on the weekend and could not resist sharing my first Tardis Card





and a little more mixed media  inspired by 12 tags













and





which means you are now all up to date on my mixed media journal


----------



## ConnieLynn

spiritangel said:


> I post most stuff I do on my craft blog Heavenly Crafting atm so I keep forgetting to pop in here and share stuff (same with fb sadly) ....
> which means you are now all up to date on my mixed media journal



I really like the dragonfly!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

I just want to show a couple pieces of work here, not use this as a show case. Here are some samples!


----------



## x0emnem0x

RayanamiNGE said:


> I just want to show a couple pieces of work here, not use this as a show case. Here are some samples!



Very cool and good! Definitely love the Kingdom Hearts. (;


----------



## x0emnem0x

More photography.


----------



## jason_grvin

It ain't much but here's what I do...

http://darzeethetailorbird.site90.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/darzeethetailorbird


----------



## Lovelyone

jason_grvin said:


> It ain't much but here's what I do...
> 
> http://darzeethetailorbird.site90.com/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/darzeethetailorbird



Jason, I remember chatting with you years ago about making your dream of music become a reality. Kudos for doing so! 

Here are some cards I made. I have a friend who loves nature and I made her the bird one. The other was for a Valentine's Day gift exchange that I participated in.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I made this hat. Just wanted to see what would happen if I tried. It was fun. 

View attachment hat.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I made this hat. Just wanted to see what would happen if I tried. It was fun.



THat's a cool hat! I like it! I've always loved hats.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

What I do with most of my free time... 

View attachment elliefant.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

That is so cute! It reminds me of Snuffy's eye lashes from sesame street. (he was one my favorites as a kid)


----------



## x0emnem0x

fatgirlflyin said:


> What I do with most of my free time...



DO WANT! Lol


----------



## CaAggieGirl

fatgirlflyin said:


> What I do with most of my free time...



That is so adorable! I totally want one!




HottiMegan said:


> That is so cute! It reminds me of Snuffy's eye lashes from sesame street. (he was one my favorites as a kid)



Yes! Best character by far


----------



## penguin

I made this. Once I figured out the crocodile stitch it was pretty easy


----------



## spiritangel

penguin said:


> I made this. Once I figured out the crocodile stitch it was pretty easy



that is awesome your getting really good with your crotchet stuff


----------



## penguin

spiritangel said:


> that is awesome your getting really good with your crotchet stuff



Thanks  I'm trying new things, with good result! Eventually, anyway


----------



## Lovelyone

ToniTails said:


> what awesomely creative people we have here! love it!! here's a couple of my pieces...



LOVE these. I like the body/mind the best! They are wonderful.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Made a crochet throw as a Christmas present, and remembered at the last minute to have a coworker take a quick photo before I packed and shipped it. I had been wanting to do stripes, and my landlord gave me tons of yarn that he had left over from various projects, so it was a no $ project. 

View attachment 112093


----------



## BigCutieCallie

I'm going to jump on in with card making 





















That's just a few samples. I also do scrapbooking


----------



## x0emnem0x

Zelda themed mandala I'm working on for my drawing class....


----------



## Oona

I missed photography so I picked up a new camera this weekend. 

View attachment 1836682_709947842372512_985668813_o.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 112898


I made this hemp necklace for my best friend. The green pendant has her husband (my brother's) ashes. He recently commit suicide in December. I had wanted to make her a necklace for awhile because the stone was too heavy for your standard jewelry necklaces. #teamhemp

View attachment 112899


----------



## Gingembre

FatAndProud said:


> I made this hemp necklace for my best friend. The green pendant has her husband (my brother's) ashes. He recently commit suicide in December. I had wanted to make her a necklace for awhile because the stone was too heavy for your standard jewelry necklaces. #teamhemp



That's lovely. So sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## ConnieLynn

My mad hatter hat. Haven't added the 'mad' to it yet. I need to work down my yarn stash and decide to do it with hats.

View attachment 113047


View attachment 113048


----------



## ToniTails

newest artwork  

View attachment LavenderSM2.jpg


View attachment legs22.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

ToniTails said:


> newest artwork



Amazing. I always love your work!


----------



## ConnieLynn

The friend that is getting the mad hatter hat wanted a big flower to pin on it. I'm not a fan of flowers, so made a big swirl for her instead. Turned out sort of vaginal 

View attachment 113333


Ran across some cotton that I love, but wanted to try it on something small before committing to a bigger project with it. Made a quick semi-slouchy hat.


View attachment 113334


View attachment 113335


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm not the best at Graphic Design but I made this for my clans Facebook Page as well as a twitter design because I got bored, but I really love messing with graphics!


----------



## Missamanda

I dabble in web and graphic design. These are website layouts I did for a few small resource sites. 
(click the previews)








just a random manipulation.


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been a crazy quilting fiend the last month or so:


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> I've been a crazy quilting fiend the last month or so:



Gorgeous! You have really caught the feel of a much bigger piece. Love all the different flowers.


----------



## Chickidee




----------



## Missamanda

Unfinished. I'm out of practice. 
Sorry about the graphite glare.


----------



## Chickidee

Missamanda said:


> Unfinished. I'm out of practice.
> Sorry about the graphite glare.




That's so pretty! I love how you draw eyes, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Missamanda

Chickidee said:


> That's so pretty! I love how you draw eyes, they're gorgeous.



Thank you :3 Unfortunately they're still a little off. i'm terrible with symmetry. I like your piece as well. Jealous you can draw in that style. I have tried again and again to do things in a comic book style and it never comes out the way I want.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I've been a crazy quilting fiend the last month or so:



Omg I want a blanket like this! Gimme!


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> Omg I want a blanket like this! Gimme!



lol Me too!  I made a purse that looks like this though. I love wearing it out.


----------



## ToniTails

here's one of my pieces you see floating around all over the webs :-D 

View attachment purpleSM.jpg


----------



## Indig0

Most of my paintings/sculptures deal with full on nudity...so I won't post them here.....

But I had to teach myself how to sew 6 years ago....my daughter has sensory integration disorder...which manifests as severe clothing sensitivities...(sock seams, tags, tight clothing of any kind drive her crazy....)

So I sew most of her clothing (necessity was the mother of invention, because I wasn't paying $40 for a SID approved irritation free t-shirt)

This is a pic of her and her best buddy, from a recent national zoo trip..I made both dresses...


----------



## ToniTails

trying this again...  

View attachment purple.jpg


View attachment Curvy Glam teal.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

i love it!!!!!




HottiMegan said:


> I've been a crazy quilting fiend the last month or so:


----------



## HottiMegan

ToniTails said:


> i love it!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Saisha

Great thread! Love to see all the wonderful talent out there!

Not sure if I am attaching my photo correctly - I do counted cross stitch - this is my WIP (work in progress) - Tradewinds - by Teresa Wintzler.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saisha said:


> Great thread! Love to see all the wonderful talent out there!
> 
> Not sure if I am attaching my photo correctly - I do counted cross stitch - this is my WIP (work in progress) - Tradewinds - by Teresa Wintzler.



Looks lovely! You attached it correctly, or it showed up so I assume you did.


----------



## ToniTails

that's flippin' gorgeous!




Saisha said:


> Great thread! Love to see all the wonderful talent out there!
> 
> Not sure if I am attaching my photo correctly - I do counted cross stitch - this is my WIP (work in progress) - Tradewinds - by Teresa Wintzler.


----------



## ToniTails

some photo manipulating... 

View attachment mermaid.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Thank you ladies  I always enjoy seeing various forms of artwork of others - everyone is so inspirational, regardless of whether a beginner or professional!


----------



## ToniTails

i agree!!! this thread and it's bounty of glorious art makes me wanna make stuff!




Saisha said:


> Thank you ladies  I always enjoy seeing various forms of artwork of others - everyone is so inspirational, regardless of whether a beginner or professional!


----------



## Chickidee

knit a sweater for my mommy  making her a cropped cardigan now. also draw, art is here - http://fabricated-love.deviantart.com/


----------



## Saisha

Wow  That sweater turned out wonderful!!! The only "cable" I've done so far is on a headband - and I've done a couple of baby sweaters/dresses but not an adult size project as complicated as that! Will have to peek at your art as well


----------



## Chickidee

aww thank you ^_^ its a lot of fun! i think i might make one for me too, but a different pattern. its going to be HUGE but its worth it i think! would love to see your headband! i love making baby stuff, sadly nobody i know has a baby.


----------



## Saisha

Chickidee said:


> aww thank you ^_^ its a lot of fun! i think i might make one for me too, but a different pattern. its going to be HUGE but its worth it i think! would love to see your headband! i love making baby stuff, sadly nobody i know has a baby.



What kind of yarn did you use for your mom's and what kind will you use for your's? Is there a link to the pattern you want to use for you? I'll try to get a photo of the headband soon. I actually made the sweaters for my sister's former supervisor who had 2 granddaughters born within about 6 months of each other. One thing I'm thinking about is doing more baby projects and maybe putting them up on Ebay or Etsy - best to start making them now for fall/winter sales!


----------



## Chickidee

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roam-tunic for moms sweater, made from Bernat Softee Chunky Twists (Vintage) in Gray Ragg. My sweater is going to be [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXPyzd4yvhQ[/ame] this one by Vogue Knitting Holiday 2013 issue in Caron Simply Soft Bone. I'm also making mom http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/FEATdf13EK.php#PATT that at the moment, in Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly Big! Soft Lilac.


----------



## Saisha

Chickidee said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roam-tunic for moms sweater, made from Bernat Softee Chunky Twists (Vintage) in Gray Ragg. My sweater is going to be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXPyzd4yvhQ this one by Vogue Knitting Holiday 2013 issue in Caron Simply Soft Bone. I'm also making mom http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/FEATdf13EK.php#PATT that at the moment, in Loops and Threads Snuggly Wuggly Big! Soft Lilac.



Thank you for the information - you are going to look spectacular in that sweater :bow: Keep us posted on your progress please


----------



## ToniTails

this is AMAZEBALLS!!!! i love it!!! 




Chickidee said:


> knit a sweater for my mommy  making her a cropped cardigan now. also draw, art is here - http://fabricated-love.deviantart.com/


----------



## Chickidee

Thanks Toni ^_^


----------



## Saisha

Here's my 2 projects with cables - forgot I did the hat as well (shouldn't have as it was a bugger to do!) - sorry for the picture quality - my camera is almost 10 yrs old and the hat/hatband were mushed up in a cabinet


----------



## ToniTails

ooooo pretty! I love the teal!





Saisha said:


> Here's my 2 projects with cables - forgot I did the hat as well (shouldn't have as it was a bugger to do!) - sorry for the picture quality - my camera is almost 10 yrs old and the hat/hatband were mushed up in a cabinet


----------



## Chickidee

Those are gorgeous Saisha!


----------



## Saisha

Thank you both! That cable hat took me forever to figure out the pattern - there are short rows to do along with the cable (similar as how to do socks) and it drove me bonkers there for awhile!


----------



## ToniTails

here is a set of paintings- acrylic- shown and auctioned  at The Vagina Monologues in Sacramento, Ca 

View attachment 539864_309351845805162_1100889901_n.jpg


View attachment mermaid_by_tonilynndove-d4v4ghj.jpg


----------



## Saisha

Beautiful!! I hope you got a decent commission!!!


----------



## Tracyarts

" knit a sweater for my mommy "

OMG, the cables! That is one awesome piece of knitting you did there.


----------



## Chickidee

Ty tracy  The cables were so much fun!


Those are gorgeous Toni! Love the colors and designs.


----------



## ToniTails

my theme today is HAPPINESS!!! :-D

View attachment BecauseHappycolor.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

I love my logo you made for me.


----------



## ToniTails

that was a fun project! 




dharmabean said:


> I love my logo you made for me.


----------



## ToniTails

I donated them actually - for a good cause - i don't remember which one- but it was good lol 


Saisha said:


> Beautiful!! I hope you got a decent commission!!!


----------



## Gordi

Love your artwork. Congratulation, you have a great talent!.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love seeing all this great art and beautiful talents on here! I have a quilt i hope to finish this week to show off. 
(and a swimsuit i want to design and make)


----------



## ToniTails

i love quilts- i used to go to quilt shows with my great aunt and marveled at them for hours... can't wait to see!




HottiMegan said:


> I love seeing all this great art and beautiful talents on here! I have a quilt i hope to finish this week to show off.
> (and a swimsuit i want to design and make)


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> I love seeing all this great art and beautiful talents on here! I have a quilt i hope to finish this week to show off.
> (and a swimsuit i want to design and make)





ToniTails said:


> i love quilts- i used to go to quilt shows with my great aunt and marveled at them for hours... can't wait to see!



Me too  I really admire those who can make them!


----------



## dharmabean

Just so I can show off Toni's talent, this is the logo she created for me:


----------



## ToniTails

dharmabean said:


> Just so I can show off Toni's talent, this is the logo she created for me:




awwww thanks doll! I had a great time making her


----------



## HottiMegan

So i made this today.. Working on decorations for Alex's first real birthday party. You can guess the theme 





eta: I made these over the course of the last couple days..


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> So i made these....


Those are soooo cool  Does your son know you're making them?


----------



## HottiMegan

Saisha said:


> Those are soooo cool  Does your son know you're making them?



Yeah, they're going to be decorating the table when we have his party. He's turning 6 but it'll be his first party because his birthday is during the summer. I've been planning it for weeks now. We have about a month to go. We're waiting for school to start so he can invite his friends. His birthday is the week before school starts which is a suck.


----------



## ToniTails

OMG MINIONS! i love 'em!!! great job, mama!!!!

Here's these cute lil Phat Avvies I'm doing right now 

View attachment Capture2.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

ToniTails said:


> OMG MINIONS! i love 'em!!! great job, mama!!!!
> 
> Here's these cute lil Phat Avvies I'm doing right now
> 
> View attachment 115719



THEY'RE SO CUTE!


----------



## Saisha

ToniTails said:


> OMG MINIONS! i love 'em!!! great job, mama!!!!
> 
> Here's these cute lil Phat Avvies I'm doing right now



They look so happy


----------



## HottiMegan

ToniTails said:


> OMG MINIONS! i love 'em!!! great job, mama!!!!
> 
> Here's these cute lil Phat Avvies I'm doing right now
> 
> View attachment 115719



THose are adorable!


----------



## HottiMegan

My mom commissioned me to make a minion to display at a vegetarian festival.. This is the result.








My sister in law now wants me to make her a Totoro and a Grumpy Cat.. i have my hands full.. oh and a friend is gonna buy a minion from me. I didn't mean for this to turn into a paid thing but hey, it's fun to do!!


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> My mom commissioned me....



That turned out fantastic :bow: Can't wait to see the other ones you make!


----------



## ToniTails

HottiMegan said:


> My mom commissioned me to make a minion to display at a vegetarian festival.. This is the result.
> 
> so darn cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

Saisha said:


> That turned out fantastic :bow: Can't wait to see the other ones you make!





ToniTails said:


> so darn cute!



Thank you! My posting of the minions i've been making has flooded me with requests for me to make minions for money! that's fun and exciting! 

Here's the second minion i made for my mom to display:


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> Here's the second minion....



You are getting so talented at this! Fantastic  :bow:


----------



## DaisyBBW

I do illustrations, mostly portraits but I'm trying to branch out into animals!


----------



## ToniTails

DaisyBBW said:


> I do illustrations, mostly portraits but I'm trying to branch out into animals!
> 
> Love it Daisy!
> 
> Here's what I've been doing lately...
> 
> View attachment no.jpg
> 
> View attachment none of my2.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

just did this one today 

View attachment kari.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Beedo beedo beedo!
(he had some minor issues that had to be repaired, like reattaching his arm)





eta: My sister in law wanted a Totoro for her desk. (she's a teacher) This is before i added the whiskers.




This sucker is HEAVY too. large amounts of polymer clay pack on the pounds.


----------



## Ohio Lady

View attachment 116401


I make these along with tissue box covers and other stuff in spare time
and make extra money by selling them, when I'm not giving them away.


----------



## Tracyarts

An altered art Halloween theme shadowbox/print tray for a craft swap I participated in. I'll be mailing it out soon, and can't wait to see what my partner made for me.


----------



## Ohio Lady

HottiMegan said:


> So i made this today.. Working on decorations for Alex's first real birthday party. You can guess the theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I made these over the course of the last couple days..


Love the minions ~ My son has his son room decorated in these characters.


----------



## penguin

A few things I've made lately: A Beemo scarf, a geeky basket (with the Tardis, Enterprise, and Death Star - not great, but fun), and a Groot collective. The basket was a new pattern, so the next time I do it I'm sure it'll be a lot better.


----------



## Deacone

I want that groot so badly lol


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> I want that groot so badly lol



I was commissioned to make those ones for people, but have a couple left over if you were interested in buying one.


----------



## ToniTails

super cute penguin!!! ... i've been making these Phat Avvies for people- 10 bucks a pop at http://tonitails.com  

View attachment Capture2.jpg


View attachment Capture3.jpg


View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## archivaltype

I went through/just coming out from the other side of a crap time in my life where I sort of just lost my passion and am finally just creating again. I gotta say, it feels pretty damn good. 

View attachment magic.jpg


View attachment face.jpg


View attachment live.jpg


View attachment brave.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

archivaltype said:


> I went through/just coming out from the other side of a crap time in my life where I sort of just lost my passion and am finally just creating again. I gotta say, it feels pretty damn good.



Um, do you sell these anywhere?! I'D LOVE TO GET ONE. Eventually. You know, when I have money...


----------



## archivaltype

x0emnem0x said:


> Um, do you sell these anywhere?! I'D LOVE TO GET ONE. Eventually. You know, when I have money...



I'm starting an etsy shop really soon (as soon as I finish gettin it set up! lol)


----------



## MisticalMisty

I still make Christmas Ornaments. I've definitely improved over the years  






































you can find more at www.etsy.com/shop/thejollyfatelf


----------



## Allie Cat

I made this last night






Ask Skydreams


----------



## shadowedmorning

Wow, you guys are incredibly talented! I've always wanted to be able to do visual art or crafts, but it's never something that came very naturally to me. I'd buy all of these things had I the money!

Since I can't do much art, I write. Here are a couple of poems. I write stories, too; but those are a wee bit long... 


Subjective
She's all thick hips
and long hair and
thighs that touch 
and a rear end that
shakes when she walks.

There's fires in 
the apples of her cheeks
and peaches in her lips
and dimples that appear
like magic when she grins,

and I need a minute
when she walks my way
to keep myself from 
getting lost in the 
memory of a daydream.


My Favorite Song
Your fingers move like shadows,
long and lingering and deep
along the floorboards
of my imagination.

You play them like
piano keys. The room swells
with memories of things
that never happened
and words we never said.


Talk Dirty
I string words like beads
onto threads of ideas
and tie them to
the tip of my tongue.
I want to pull them out
one by one,
drop them in your ear
when your lips
are pressed against
the soft spot
on my neck
that makes me sigh,

but there is a moment
between the rise and fall
of our bodies
when flesh becomes a
boundary to be broken
and desire ceases
to be ethereal
and words feel plastic
and small and clumsy 
and break against my teeth.


Alternate Ending
Lift up my face, and let the ashes fall
Tenderly, like snow against the ground.
Trace the muddy lines that gently crawl
In tracks along my cheeks without a sound.
Lift up my face, and brush the river off,
Let me see the filth upon your hands
That I may turn and scorn myself and scoff
At my humanity, but grace withstands.
Turn me to the mirror of redemption,
Lift my face a bit and make me see
The mercy of unfailing love's exemption
From past regrets that try to torment me.
And when I lift my face--not looking down--
That is when you fit me for my crown.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

I feel like this is the board I'm going to hang out the most, I love seeing everyone's creations! Everything is so amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

As for me, I make different things that come to mind. Lately I have been making little nerdy trinkets out of polymer clay, the other day I made a Christmas tree out of mtg cards...I don't know how to post pics yet, though...


----------



## HeftyHally

I like to paint. In my spare time, which I usually don't have enough of!

View attachment 387089_244606555604216_524594369_n.jpg


View attachment 378646_244606648937540_1173847129_n.jpg


----------



## Missamanda

HeftyHally said:


> I like to paint. In my spare time, which I usually don't have enough of!
> 
> View attachment 117808
> 
> 
> View attachment 117809



You are absolutely amazing. Acrylics?


----------



## HeftyHally

Missamanda said:


> You are absolutely amazing. Acrylics?



Thank you! The black and white is oils, green in acrylics. I'm colorblind so it's difficult for me to paint with color, unless it's like the painting shown where you kind of just spread it everywhere! Those are my favorite because they're the most fun!


----------



## x0emnem0x

archivaltype said:


> I'm starting an etsy shop really soon (as soon as I finish gettin it set up! lol)



Update on this perhaps?


----------



## Oona

I've expanded my shop inventory! 

View attachment Skirt 1.jpg


View attachment Teal and Gray Skinny Scarf 2.jpg


View attachment Apron 1.jpg


View attachment Apron 2.jpg


View attachment Red headband 1.jpg


----------



## Oona

Started making mixed material necklaces  

View attachment Bolts and precious stone.jpg


View attachment Washer and Moonstone.jpg


----------



## ToniTails

This is my most recent painting  

View attachment reachfor.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Wow you all make some cute stuff I'm impressed.


----------



## Snow Angel

I make scarves in my spare time. 

View attachment 12191773_10206710649183850_2990809800386131442_n.jpg


View attachment 11202620_10206710649343854_7424473824392424020_n.jpg


----------

